#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-23
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> The dashboard makes me feel fear right now
<sil2100> And to think we almost had a green image...
<brendand> sil2100, also why are we missing some suites?
<davmor2> sil2100, popey: I forgot I won't be at the meeting this morning I need to take the car in for it's service and mot.  I'll catch up when I get back and find out what's what
<sil2100> brendand: I think we'll have to wait for psivaa to appear and maybe he'll know what's going on
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, sure, with these results we won't be promoting anything today anyway
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: let me check
<tvoss> good morning :)
<brendand> sil2100, psivaa - i count only 20 suites, usually there's about 30
<ogra_> yeah, there is a lot missing
<psivaa> brendand: yea, some tests are still running for longer than usual.. i'll find out what's really going on
<tvoss> josepht, hey there. can I get a silo assigned for line 33 of the spreadsheet?
<brendand> psivaa, even if they haven't run ye shouldn't they appear on the dashboard?
<tvoss> josepht, please note the comment on that line
<ogra_> psivaa, sheck if plars new health-chek test leaves stuff around running ...
<ogra_> *check
 * ogra_ thinks it wasnt so clever to add that the same day we got Qt 5.3
<ogra_> sil2100, it doesnt look as bad as you think :) 92 had only 15 failures (of the tests we care for) ... ignore th ehealth-check stuff, it isnt complete yet
<ogra_> 93 had no changes ...
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I know, I checked but still for instance gallery-app had many failures
<sil2100> Which we didn't see before
<sil2100> This is that worries me - we have more test suites failing now
<psivaa> brendand: ogra_: ok, it was because one of the 3 devices used has had issues prior to flashing, the missing tess were supposed to be run on that.
<ogra_> we did ... since thu
<psivaa> i'll find the missing tests and run them on another device
<sil2100> Yeah, and I wasn't around on thu, so I'm just sad that after the time I was away we're again on a large fail count
<sil2100> While I wanted things to be better, not worse!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/89:20140619.1:20140530/8627/
<ogra_> it started there
<ogra_> and bfiller is looking (or rather his team is)
<brendand> sil2100, we should factor health-check out for the meantime
<ogra_> sil2100, smells like the mir update caused it
<brendand> sil2100, i'm more worried we didn't get a complete run. we can't rely on the data while it's incomplete
<sil2100> brendand: that's true
 * ogra_ doesnt mind leaving helath-check in ... as long as we can make sure it does not influence any of the other tests
<ogra_> though it runs for over 2h iirc ...
<brendand> ogra_, i wonder can it get it's own device to run on
<ogra_> which we probably dont want atm :)
<ogra_> it really should
<ogra_> long term at least
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong
<brendand> psivaa, how many different devices do the tests run on?
<psivaa> brendand: 3 makos
<psivaa> brendand: ogra_: it could be the health check test of the previous runs that could have caused the delay in one of the devices but for one device to fail, it wasn't the reason
 * sil2100 is still tired after the long weekend
<sil2100> I think I might need some coffee before the meeting
<ogra_> take a vacation :)
<t1mp> hmm, what's happening with jenkins? it takes 3 days to autoland this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/98-DeprecateHeader/+merge/221935
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm worried that I would get back from those vacations tired in a similar way!
<sil2100> :D
<ogra_> haha
<mandel> ogra_, can we use ssh in img 94?
<mandel> ogra_, I'm getting a nice Permission denied (publickey).
<ogra_> with phablet-shell ?
<ogra_> or via network
<mandel> ogra_, I'm doing => adb forward tcp:8888 tcp:22; ssh phablet@localhost -p 8888
<ogra_> (nothing changed in ssh since the sprint)
<mandel> ogra_, I might be very outdated
<ogra_> use phablet-shell
<ogra_> (it does the same but cares for generating and copying the key ...)
<sil2100> ogra_, psivaa: be right there
<mandel> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689325/
<mandel> :-/
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> i'll test after the landing meeting
<ogra_> we didnt have any changes that could affect it
<ogra_> did you tweak your ssh config on the device in any way ?
<mandel> ogra_, not at all
<mandel> ogra_, I'll reflash to see if that fixes the issue
<ogra_> did you manually generate a key fo rthe phablet user on your desktop ?
<mandel> ogra_, no need for you to take a look, my ~/.ssh/config had the IdentifyOnly yest configuration and that broke it
<mandel> ogra_, removing that config line fixes it
<ogra_> awesome !
<mandel> ogra_, I added that to access ec2 using a pem via -i I guess I'll have to be careful next time
<ogra_> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/gallery-app/gallery-app-fix_toolbar_device/+merge/224013 has the gallery app fis, i just approved it
<ogra_> *fix
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, saw that merge in the bug as mentioned on the meeting ;) You tested it?
<ogra_> no, i can read code :P
<sil2100> Ah ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, it indeed makes sense
<ogra_> and i assume the lander will test it ;)
<sil2100> No we need to get this released, so we need a lander (bfiller) to add it, test it and release
<ogra_> (there are no typos and the fix makes sense)
<sil2100> *Now
<sil2100> Yeah :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: So am I OK to switch ubuntu-touch images over to livefs-in-LP?  I did everything else last night
<ogra_> sure, go ahead ...
<cjwatson> Then we can recommission the old builders as LP builders :)
<ogra_> (we wont build anything during the day anyway ...)
<ogra_> yay
<ricmm> ogra_: no image ?!
<ricmm> I wanted to land the orient
<ricmm> heh
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, done
<ogra_> ricmm, well, we're waiting for galler-app fixes first anyway ...
<ogra_> *gallery
<ogra_> ricmm, i think you should be safe to land though ... ask sil2100
<sil2100> ricmm: what would you like to land?
<sil2100> And ricmm you really confuse me with your work hours, I never know if you're on a sprint somewhere or just suddenly working at strange hours
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, he moved to europe
<sil2100> Ah! Finally?
<sil2100> yay
<sil2100> Ok, so now it's a bit less confusing
<ricmm> heh
<ricmm> sil2100: yeaI moved to madrid
<ricmm> I want to land silo 005
<ricmm> salveti was meant to on friday but he left with a wrong concern and didnt land it
<ricmm> I'll wait for him anyways
<ricmm> to make sure his mind is at ease
<sil2100> ricmm: ok, just switch it to testing done whenever you think it's ready
<sil2100> We can release today
 * ogra_ looks forward to have the orientation sensore finally behave
<ricmm> ogra_: do you wanna give the silo a shot?
<ricmm> wouldnt mind another testing hand
<ogra_> only on flo though
<ricmm> thats ok
<ogra_> but yeah, i can do it
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> if my flo's battery wasnt deep dead
<ogra_> gimme a bit to first charge and update
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, looks liek oSoMoN isnt happy with the gallery-app fix
<oSoMoN> ogra_, not entirely :)
<ogra_> well, you want more research :)
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I poked him about it :)
<ricmm> whats wrong with galery?
<ogra_> ricmm, issues with swiping in the toolbar
<ogra_> (which makes the tests fail)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hmm, r919 doesnt seem to touch that file  at all
<ogra_> unless i'm blind or so
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/revision/919
<popey> ogra_: there seems to be a packaging problem in uptopic, when i create an i386 chroot in the sdk.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689765/
<popey> (see the very bottom of that paste)
<popey>  qtsensors5-dev : Depends: libqt5sensors5-dev (= 5.2.1+dfsg-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> ricmm, ^^^
<ricmm> sounds like a qt 5.3 landing thing
<ricmm> ?
<ricmm> popey: try and install that pkg
<ricmm> see whats the root cause of the failure to install
<oSoMoN> ogra_, it appears the change was done at revision 916 in fact
<ogra_> ricmm, it depends on a 5.2 version obviously
<ogra_> oSoMoN, according to bzr blame src/gallery-application.cpp it was in 912
<ogra_> which is wrong as well ...
<ogra_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/revision/909
<ogra_> there it is
<oSoMoN> yep, but 912 is relevant as well
<oSoMoN> anyway, artmello should be online soonish so he can take a look
<ogra_> 912 is just debian/changelog for thaat landing
<ogra_> -a
<popey> ricmm: k
<ogra_> ricmm, seems there is no qtsensors5-dev at all anymore with 5.3
<xnox> ogra_: yes, it's part on NBS which needs fixing, i'm working on it, trying to figure out what else apart from cordovas and click i need to fix.
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> i wonder why it tries to pull that package in though
<Chipaca> hi guys. Does anybody here know what in tarmac could be mangling debian/changelog? we've been keeping it up to date with each merge, and it's the second time conflicts appear, apparently made by tarmac itself
<ogra_> it isnt seeded anywhere
<ogra_> Chipaca, make sure to keep the distro as "UNRELEASED" if you make manual changes to debian/changelog
<Chipaca> yes, distro is UNRELEASED
<ogra_> then tarmac should only adjust the version
<ogra_> (afaik)
<Chipaca> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-push-hackers/ubuntu-push/automatic/view/head:/debian/changelog
<Chipaca> and the conflict is rather silly :-/
<popey> ricmm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689830/ looks like it wants to remove a bunch of stuff
<ogra_> yeah, you dont want that package pulled in at all
<ogra_> its dead ... (NBS that xnox talked about above means the package is due for complete archive removal)
<ricmm> who is pulling it in?
<ogra_> if only i knew :P
<ricmm> ogra_: I need to run off to the doc, but if its something I own, cna you let me know and ill fix when I get back?
<ogra_> sure
<cjwatson> ricmm,ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html says cordova-ubuntu and cordova-ubuntu-3.4.
<davmor2> sil2100: I wonder why the test results are so far out considering the phone seems to be working really well :)
<popey> davmor2: broken device in lab
<davmor2> popey: that would do it :)
<sil2100> davmor2: hey, well, there was a b0rken device + the health tests are also making things look worse
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, right ... thanks
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: btw. guys did you notice anything broken on the last promoted image?
<sil2100> Like, 87?
 * ogra_ didnt 
<ogra_> i use it every day here
<sil2100> I got news that someone said it's crashing very often, more than others?
<popey> i dont use promoted anymore
<ogra_> i havent had crashes
<davmor2> sil2100: nope galler was but that got fixed with saturday mornings release
<davmor2> gallery even
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_: ok, thanks guys
<xnox> ogra_: this is one https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/click/libqt5sensors5-dev/+merge/224101
<ogra_> davmor2, hgallery was broken on 87 ? ... not for me
<sil2100> It's anyway worth investigating, but good it's not a thing overall broken
<xnox> ogra_: others are cordova
<davmor2> oh sorry I thought sil2100 was saying since 87
<sil2100> davmor2: no no, I meant 87
<ogra_> xnox, aaah ... then i can search for package deps forever :P thanks a lot
<davmor2> sil2100: oh on 87 itself no it was fine
<sil2100> Ok, thanks ;)
<xnox> ogra_: how is cordova-ubuntu & cordova-ubuntu-3.4 uploaded? is it or is it not citrain, and if yes, which branches?
 * xnox is touched it last, so i guess non-citrain
<ogra_> xnox, thats dbarth's baby ...
<ogra_> hmm, and i dont see a 3.4 upload to utopic at all
<ogra_> only in trusty
<ogra_> (which was done by you btw )
<xnox> ogra_: yeah.
<ogra_> looking at the changelog it looks like direct uploads all the wa
<ogra_> y
<ogra_> (for 3.4 at least)
<xnox> ogra_: ack, then will direct fix soon.
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> (in the name of popey :) )
 * popey hugs everyone
<popey> thanks chaps ☻
<sil2100> I guess cordova was released through CI Train but only as source-package-uploads
<xnox> cjwatson: would you look into https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/click/libqt5sensors5-dev/+merge/224101 ? looks like as part of the name transition the old compat name package is finally dropped and now held up in NBS (resolving that) but also breaks click chroot creations on utopic.
<sil2100> If anything
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it has proper changelog entries ... must be manual uploads :)
<sil2100> ;p
<popey> how long would this fix take to land in utopic? I'd like to do more testing later.. today? tomorrow? next week?
<ogra_> popey, well, click needs to land
 * sil2100 was about to upgrade his main device to utopic just now
<sil2100> Like, my main laptop
<ogra_> the cordova fix is a trivial direct upload ... thats quick
<xnox> sil2100: it's only dev package that is broken and stuck in -proposed.
<xnox> sil2100: no runtime / user breakage at all.
<sil2100> Then it's safe, yay
<cjwatson> xnox: Yeah, I'll sort that out shortly along with some other things in the queue
<cjwatson> Thanks
<xnox> cjwatson: cool. ta!
<dbarth> xnox: cordova is not in the image spcifically
<dbarth> xnox: the cordova-cli tool is host upstream, via npm downloads; we offer a ppa build as well
<dbarth> xnox: the runtime is generated by the cli tool and is embedded in click packags
<Saviq> sil2100, could we get recon on silo 9 please? added telephony-service MP
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, let m pick that up
<xnox> dbarth: hm. it's part of the sdk, and it's shipped in the ubuntu-archive, it's build-dependencies are out of date with 5.3 qt. I've made two uploads to move them to libqt5sensors5-dev
<xnox> dbarth: because of that build-dependnecy breakage sensors are held up in proposed and broken old binary held up in the archive.
<popey> dbarth: it breaks creation of chroots in the sdk.
<xnox> dbarth: should https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cordova-ubuntu-3.4 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cordova-ubuntu be removed from the archive?
<xnox> popey: well, not directly.
<popey> xnox: open sdk, tools -> options -> ubuntu -> create click target. That's broken.
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<popey> xnox: directly or indirectly, the sdk is currently busted for developers
<xnox> =)
<sil2100> Saviq: np! (reconfigured of course)
<cjwatson> popey: getting xnox's fix for that siloed up now
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> just use vi
<ogra_> :P
<cjwatson> popey: if you could test the SDK for me once it's available that'd be very helpful.  it's building in silo 12 now
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, that qtubuntu-media upload doesnt look correct, iirc we dropped platform api 1.x
<ogra_> it should use 2.0
<ogra_> (though i leave it to ricmm to comment firther on this)
<popey> cjwatson: not sure how I would do that, the SDK just creates a schroot using the archive...?
<ogra_> installing the new click should do i guess
<seb128> thostr_, hey, is your ubuntu-system-settings in silo 007 something lined for landing or just a test silo?
<sil2100> cjwatson: want me to assign a silo or is everything under your control?
<sil2100> Oh, I see a silo popped up
<sil2100> Nvm!
<sil2100> ;)
<cjwatson> popey: install the new click, as ogra_ says
<cjwatson> sil2100: I have the powah
<popey> Oh I see, okay.
<thostr_> seb128: this is moving from test to real landing
<thostr_> seb128: still missing another review
<seb128> thostr_, when? the review still has needsfixing comments from earlier today
<seb128> thostr_, I'm asking because it's blocking other fixes, which are ready, to be lined up for landing
<thostr_> seb128: then push the other ones first
<thostr_> seb128: we'll rebuild then
<seb128> thostr_, ok, thanks
<Saviq> pete-woods, let's not piss CI-SNCF off ;)
<pete-woods> :D
<Saviq> pete-woods, boiko/tiagosh, both World-Cup-timezone
<pete-woods> okay, thanks, will wait a bit for them
<xnox> ogra_: *sigh* so libubuntu-platform-api1-dev was deprecated in favor of libplatform-api1-dev, which is deprecated again in favor of libubuntu-application-api-dev.
<dbarth> xnox: if there is still something in the archive, yes, that should be removed
<dbarth> xnox: we pulled that out prior to 14.04 but appaently not totally
<ogra_> xnox, i guess we better wait for ricmm to return
<xnox> dbarth: if that's the case, please file a bug against those packages with "RM:" prefix in the title, explain why it should be removed, and subscribe "ubuntu-archive" to it.
<ogra_> i wonder why there wouldnt just be a libplatform-api2-dev
<xnox> ogra_: not sure. the new libubuntu-application-api-dev looks like a meta package to be honest. I see no libplatform-api2-dev in the ubuntu archive, in any release.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> thats what i mean :)
<ogra_> but thats ricmm territory :)
<cjwatson> popey: built in silo 12 now
<popey> cjwatson: ok.
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder if thats all we will get for the new app store
<ogra_> i thought there were supposed to be categories etc
<ogra_> it is as chaotic as before ... just more clunky icons
<popey> cjwatson: your click is built for utopic, is that okay on trusty too? (I am on trusty on my laptop)
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<sil2100> o/
<cjwatson> popey: I forget who runs the backports
<ogra_> the SDK team i think
<cjwatson> popey: If it's installable per apt then it should be OK
<popey> ok, will try
<xnox> cjwatson: it's not installable per apt by-it-self and it's NBS in utopic now.
<xnox> (the old package)
<xnox> popey: trusty on trusty should work, normal sbuild to get utopic on trusty also works.
<ogra_> xnox, this is just about click
<popey> sudo dpkg -i click_0.4.27_amd64.deb python3-click_0.4.27_amd64.deb gir1.2-click-0.4_0.4.27_amd64.deb libclick-0.4-0_0.4.27_amd64.deb
<xnox> oh, they mean click.deb. ignore me.
<popey> that worked here
<popey>  /ignore xnox
<xnox> popey: yeah, that should be fine =)
<xnox> oh, i can say random stuff about popey now, Muahahaha =)
<xnox> there was a CI train bot, no?
<popey> xnox: there's one in #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo called CI-SNCF
<xnox> popey: should i ask why there is a separate channel? =)
<ogra_> to separate the bot noise from spamming here i think
<cjwatson> popey: Any luck?
<popey> cjwatson: yup! works a treat
<popey> thanks
<cjwatson> Yay
<cjwatson> Looks OK on the phone too
 * cjwatson publishes
<jdstrand> hey, can mdeslaur and I have a silo for apparmor? (line 35)
<mterry> ogra_ and other image guardians -- I'd like to land enabling the welcome wizard via a seed change shortly (today or tomorrow maybe?).  This won't go through CI, but I wanted to coordinate with you folks because you try to keep too many big changes happening in the same image
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<josepht> tvoss: if you haven't already, you need to contact the CI Train Sheriff about silos.  :)
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry, robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<mandel> sil2100, do you have a list of the projects that we need to rebuild if we have an ABI change for dbus-cpp, I know that you had to deal with this before
<sil2100> mandel: hi! I don't have a list handy, but I might do some research again to devise such a list again
<sil2100> jdstrand: hi!
<sil2100> jdstrand: so, I just checked your request and noticed that you gave a PPA as 'merge proposals' - could you give some details on that?
<jdstrand> sil2100: we prepared packages instead of doing MRs
<jdstrand> they are in that ppa
<sil2100> jdstrand: so you want to do copies from your PPA to the silo PPA, right?
<jdstrand> yes
<jdstrand> well
<jdstrand> we don't actually need a silo
<jdstrand> I did this for coordination. if that means copying to a silo, that's fine
<mandel> sil2100, would be really appreciated, I have the following known packages: platform-api, location-service and media-hub
<mandel> sil2100, I have updated the symbols file and bumped the version number but I'd like to rebuild those projects
<sil2100> jdstrand: we can do binary copies as before, although you know my concerns always ;) Since as releasing means a binary copy from the silo PPA to the archive, I always want to make sure the packages we release are built on archive builders
<sil2100> jdstrand: but if you are sure about that nothing will be wrong then we can do binary copies
<sil2100> And just publish once tested
<jdstrand> sil2100: this is a non-vritualized ppa. it is one of the ppas we use for security updates
<sil2100> jdstrand: ah, the same then
<jdstrand> there is no need to rebuild
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, then awesome!
<sil2100> :)
<jdstrand> sil2100: so, we can use a silo if it helps with coordination. we can also release directly to the archive. I just wanted to make sure it was coordinated
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, so... normally I would opt for using the silo, but since we're currently nearing a low number of those (and it takes longer) please push it directly to the archive
<sil2100> jdstrand: I'll manually modify the spreadsheet so that it's all documented properly in the commitlogs
<sil2100> jdstrand: I suppose it's tested already?
<jdstrand> sil2100: ack. I'll make a comment in the spreadsheep when all our testing is done and ping you
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, thanks! :)
<sil2100> That would be super helpful
<jdstrand> sil2100: we are in the process of finishing testing
<sil2100> seb128: hi! So, I see that u-s-s is also available in silo 007 - did you have a talk with thostr_ about that one?
<sil2100> thostr_: ^
<seb128> sil2100, I've added a note to l36, that settings line shouldn't block on the component being in other silos, that landing is ready
<sil2100> hah, just asked about the same thing ;)
<thostr_> sil2100: yes, we synced
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, we did early, he said to go ahead and that they are going to rebuild their silo once our landing is one
<seb128> done
<sil2100> seb128: silo assigned
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> 014
<sil2100> yw!
<davmor2> ogra_: the boot chart stuff you do is that just from the google logo to lock screen or does it include the wait to get through the google logo too?
<ogra_> davmor2, it goes from the bootloader to the system being idle after the UI came up
<ogra_> it is the complete process
<ogra_> (but only on third boot since i dont want the setup processes runing on first/second to taint the results)
<bregma> sil2100, quick question: we encountered a regression in our SRU in silo 10 and we need to respin without that MP: do I just rebuild or is some additional step needed?
<sil2100> bregma: it's a silo that already got released, yes? Remove the merge you feel is responsible, reconfigure, rebuild that one component, retest and we can republish
<davmor2> ogra_: I noticed just on a reboot that it takes forever for the google logo to go but then is really fairly quick in comparison to get from there to phone up
<ogra_> stopwatch it :)
<ogra_> shouldnt be much above 30sec
<ogra_> davmor2, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah will do :)
<ogra_> 91 was my last chart i did
<ogra_> it boots in 31sec
<ogra_> sil2100, argh !
<sil2100> ogra_: what's up?
<ogra_> sil2100, did you look at the tests recently ?
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/94:20140623:20140530/8685/ubuntuuitoolkit/
<sil2100> Did they finish?
<ogra_> sadly, yes
<sil2100> Holy sh...
<ogra_> no idea what that is
<ogra_> (there was no change in UITK)
<sil2100> It has to be a single race condition or something wrong with the device
<sil2100> Since there are only packagekit uploads in that image
<davmor2> I blame sil2100 for not believing that qt 5.3 would fix the world, he's jynxed it for all of us ;)
<sil2100> pfff
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> yeah, we should roll back 5.3
<davmor2> ogra_: you can still be linched you know ;)
<ogra_> my house is well protected :P
<sil2100> Yeah, let's rollback, I want to see the look on Timo's face when he's back from his holidays and noticed his 5.3 reverted ;p
<davmor2> ogra_: till someone knocks and says parcel :D
<davmor2> sil2100: evil
<ogra_> haha
<mandel> sil2100, line 37 in the spreadsheet, I believe that those are all the reverse deps
<sil2100> mandel: I have a moment now so let me check this
<sil2100> mandel: seems legit - just it seems that it's not mediascanner that depends on dbus-cpp but mediascanner2
<ogra_> brendand, did you see the final results for 94 ?
<ogra_> brendand, not sure whats going on there with UITK
<mandel> sil2100, are they diff projects?
<sil2100> mandel: yes
<mandel> sil2100, ha.. looks like the are
<sil2100> mandel: mediascanner is the old, deprecated one ;)
<ogra_> mediascanner 1 is supposed to be dropped soon
<sil2100> mandel: mediascanner2 is the 'new thing'
<brendand> ogra_, yeah that's depressing
<ogra_> there was one thing still using it (music app ??)
<ogra_> but that was in the process of being ported
<mandel> sil2100, fixing that
<brendand> ogra_, it's all the same unable to introspect error
<ogra_> ah, at least something in common for all of these
<brendand> ogra_, could be it stopped being able to start the ui toolkit gallery
<mandel> sil2100, should be ok now
<brendand> time for me to have a look at everything
<sil2100> mandel: will assign a silo once silo 005 is released
<sil2100> (should be soon I guess)
<mandel> sil2100, supperb, although it should be blocked my the location-service silo, right?
<mandel> sil2100, I though that tvoss had one assigned
 * mandel looks
<sil2100> Ah, could be - then we'll have to wait for that one to land as well
<mandel> sil2100, silo 11
<sil2100> But as long as it's in the spreadsheet then it will not be forgotten
<sil2100> Although silo 11 is for testing purposes I guess
<mandel> sil2100, I have to review that one, I'll take care of it
<popey> speaking of the above.. sil2100 / ogra_ who needs to ack https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-seeds/music-app-remove-grilo/+merge/223718 ?
<sil2100> bregma: ok, so republishing compiz then
<ogra_> popey, someone knowing the code i would say
<brendand> ogra_, i reran the ui-toolkit tests and they pass. except for the one that started failing on #90
<brendand> ogra_, i think the same issue happened to another app in 92 or 93 so it might be an infrastructure problem
<ogra_> smells like
<sil2100> Yeah, I felt something like that as well
<sil2100> And it wasn't the first time we had so many UITK failures suddenly
<ogra_> it wasnt ?
 * ogra_ cant remember seeing that before 
<sil2100> I remember situation like this ~20 images ago, same around ~40 ago
<sil2100> I remember seeing it 2-3 times in utopic already
<sil2100> Let me try finding those
<ogra_> no need
<brendand> ogra_, oh yeah it was system-settings
<seb128> thostr_, k, the bluetooth fixes are in trunk, you can rebuild ubuntu-system-settings in silo 007
<ogra_> ah, right, yeah
<thostr_> seb128: thanks for heads up
<brendand> ogra_, in #93 http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/93:20140622:20140530/8674/ubuntu_system_settings/
<seb128> yw!
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand> seb128, is there a package built with the BT fixes? i want to try it
<seb128> brendand, it's in utopic-proposed
 * ogra_ just saw it on the -changes ML
<seb128> should be in utopic at the next publisher run
<brendand> seb128, is it in a silo yet?
<brendand> seb128, or it left the silo and is now in proposed? i'm not sure about the order of things in the landing process
<seb128> brendand, I just cleaned the silo, just get it from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.3+14.10.20140623-0ubuntu1
<seb128> brendand, click on the arch and you have links to download, or enable utopic-proposed and upgrade
<sil2100> ogra_: I might be late on the meeting 1-2 minutes
<sil2100> *for the meeting
<sil2100> ._.
<ogra_> under the meeting ?
<ogra_> :P
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> plars: meeting!
<plars> sil2100: I'm sick and spending most of the day in bed, sorry. I don't have much to report other than health check. You probably heard already, but there's a problem that came up where it's getting somehow interpreted as a smoke test even though we don't want it to be and tried to make sure it was clearly not a smoke test
<plars> sil2100: so that means it's running properly as a separate job, but also trying to run as a smoke test job. Mostly I think it's more of a headache for us, but we should have a fix soon
<ogra_> plars, right, the prob is that it runs fist ... hogging the device
<plars> ogra_: right, we should have a fix for it soon, one way or another
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> plars: ok! Get well! We would prefer to get the health check being ran at the very end
<plars> sil2100: that's the idea
<ogra_> yeah, get well
<sil2100> Awesome!
<sil2100> ;)
<ricmm> barry: hi, why did you rebuild silo 005 ?
<barry> ricmm: well, i pushed the button because the dashboard said to
<ricmm> barry: can you cancel all the ongoing builds in the silo please? and kill the build job. I need to start a fresh one in a couple of minutes
<ricmm> thats why it wasnt running after the reconf
<barry> canceled, afaict
<ricmm> thanks
<plars> sil2100, ogra_: just pushed a fix
<sil2100> plars: you're our hero (or villain if you prefer!)
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> back to bed with you !!!
<dbarth> robru: added the silo request on line 39
<dbarth> robru: could you create backports for trusty and upload to -proposed?
<dbarth> robru: i assume backportpackage is not allowed for that, is it?
<robru> dbarth, uh
<robru> dbarth, not sure, you guys test & land in utopic and I'll prepare the SRUs for trusty
<dbarth> ok sure, testing first
<robru> dbarth, you got silo 14
<dbarth> thanks
<robru> you're welcome!
<Guest39518> yo, no mai report for today ? or is that bad ?
<Guest39518> mail
<sil2100> plars: are you still around?
<sil2100> Guest39518: it will be out in some moments, no worries
<sil2100> Had some things to do before and am working on it right now
<sil2100> plars: if you have a moment, could you just re-run UITK tests on smoketesting?
<Guest39518> https://plus.google.com/107564545827215425270/posts/ebnEJNS9SJ2 autopkgtest for click - +Nicholas Skaggs
<fginther> cjwatson, would you like to have jenkins MP testing and auto-merging enabled for lp:click/devel? The MP you proposed last week only involved lp:click.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry, robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<Guest39518> there are 136 failures in ubuntuuitoolkit
<Guest39518> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/94:20140623:20140530/8685/
<sil2100> Yes, but those happen from time to time
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> Not time to time... really REALLY rare, it some really strange race condition that happened already 2-3 times in utopic
<sil2100> A re run finishes fine
<sil2100> (we have no one to re-run the tests now though)
<sil2100> We know because Brendan already re-ran it a few times locally
<sil2100> And as I mentioned, we had this already in the past
<sil2100> Guest39518: is this your normal nickname?
<ogra_> he is emanuel usually :)
<Guest39518> https://launchpad.net/~anca-emanuel
<Guest39518> just using kiwiirc
<ogra_> Guest39518, there are still a few issues with the infrastructure so such breakdowns happen ... as long as they are not reproducable in manual tests it isnt that bad ...
<ogra_> effectively images 92-94 are identical ... yet their results differ
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> As mentioned, we already had that in very old images
<sil2100> o/
<robru> doanac, hey, what am I missing here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7691550/
<robru> doanac, nm, misread instructions. also environments.yaml was broken
<jdstrand> robru: hi! sil2100 is not here any more, but he and I discussed me pushing to the archive silo-less (line 35 of the spreadsheet)
<robru> jdstrand, alright
<jdstrand> robru: our testing is all good. is now an ok to push to the archive?
 * jdstrand noted it in the spreadsheet that testing passed)
<robru> jdstrand, I guess now is as good a time as any. is it features or bugfixes?
<jdstrand> robru: yes :)
<jdstrand> I listed it in the spreadsheet
<jdstrand> it is mostly an apparmor upstart job and a lightdm override
<robru> jdstrand, ok, well if you tested it then it's fine by me
<jdstrand> yes, mdeslaur and I tested it
<robru> jdstrand, sounds good
<jdstrand> robru: thanks! I don't know if you want to do it, but sil2100 said he would update the spreadsheet manually. I guess I'll put something in the comment after I push it
<robru> jdstrand, yeah just let me know
<jdstrand> k
<jdstrand> robru, mdeslaur: fyi, copied to utopic-proposed
<robru> jdstrand, cool, thanks
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<jdstrand> thank you! :)
<ahayzen> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> ahayzen, yes ?
<ahayzen> ogra_, Sorry to bother you, do I need one of the 'ubuntu core development team' to approve this, or is it just waiting? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-seeds/music-app-remove-grilo/+merge/223718
<ogra_> ahayzen, i'll take care, thanks
<ahayzen> ogra_, thanks :)
<cjwatson> fginther: Yes, mvo pointed out that I'd made a mistake there.  I think we really only need lp:click/devel, not lp:click
<fginther> cjwatson, thanks. I didn't realize there was also a devel branch. I have the changes already prepped, just need to push an MP
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry, robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-24
<bzoltan1> hello zsombi
<zsombi> bzoltan: hai
<bzoltan> zsombi:  have you heard anything from elopio or kalikiana about the AP failures I linked yesterday?
<zsombi> bzoltan: nopez
<bzoltan> zsombi:  it would be cool to get back the 1-2 days release cycle ... but it seems to be impossible
<zsombi> bzoltan: well... and this time I haven't seen any UITK related failures... but aing tot anything confirmed...
<elopio> bzoltan: I'm sorry, today I was stuck with apps
<elopio> and tomorrow I'll be on holidays.
<elopio> I can help on wednesday.
<bzoltan> elopio:  for me that silo16 with this failures http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7690500/ seem to be tottaly safe
<kalikiana> bzoltan: I struggled to repro as my phone discharges faster than it can charge
<kalikiana> as soon as I do so much as enable wireless :-(
<sil2100> bregma: hi! Once you're around: I have some minor nitpicks about the packaging changes of libgrip in your silo
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! I would need a core-dev packaging ACK for some of the main package in the blank powerd policy changes silo
<ogra_> sil2100, why, isnt that landing from rsalveti ?
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but he's not the author of the commits - you think he reviewed all the branches?
<sil2100> He's just one of the landers
<ogra_> if he took care of the silo i would expect so ... but let me take a look
<sil2100> So I don't have certainty that he was the one reviewing
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, diffs: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-020-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_powerd_0.16+14.10.20140620-0ubuntu1.diff , https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-020-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-power_12.10.6+14.10.20140620.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> The universe components had small changes, recommends additions and etc. which I +1'ed
<sil2100> These look safish as well I guess
<ogra_> sil2100, looks fine to me, ACK
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, btw ... powerd = universe
<sil2100> Oh, powerd as well?
<ogra_> you could have acked yourself ;)
<sil2100> I actually only checked indicator-power and assumed powerd is the same ;)
<sil2100> Packages with power should be in main, as main has power
<ogra_> haha
<seb128> sil2100, ogra_: -1 for indicator-power
<ogra_> seb128, is it in desktop ?
<seb128> unity-system-compositor and powerd are in universe and not on all architectures
<seb128> indicator-power is used on desktop and in main
<ogra_> dang, we need to get rid of that desktop stuff :P
<ogra_> sil2100, right, cant do that
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> No worries
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<ogra_> yeah, i would have forgotten about that
<ogra_> i guess it wants to become a suggests ... on the phone both packages are seeded anyway
<seb128> ogra_, sil2100: how can you ack stuff like that? you for sure should know for sure that main can't build-depends on universe
<ogra_> seb128, its not a build dep
<seb128> depends sorry
<seb128> binaries in main can't depends on binaries in universe
<seb128> but for sure you know that?
<ogra_> yes
<sil2100> Yeah... sorry for that, I only took a look at the two other components that were universe-related
<sil2100> i.e. unity-system-compositor and media-hub changes
<Laney> sil2100: We've just been talking about this, I'll do one to move those to suggests
<Laney> i-power handles the case when they're not present
<seb128> it's also slightly disturbing that this mp is being landed while not approved yet
<seb128> rsalveti, kgunn ^ shouldn't the mp be top approved before being put up for landing?
<Laney> okay I proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/indicator-power/depends-to-suggests/+merge/224246, please add that if approved
<thostr_> could anybody configure silo 7 (I cannot as we added a new component)
<jibel> on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/94:20140623:20140530/8685/gallery_app/ why are some tests listed several times? For example test_camera_button_visible appears 3 times
<jibel> ah, nm, it's because the dashboard only shows the name of the test, not the full name with the testsuite
<sil2100> thostr_: sure
<Laney> (I added it myself)
<jibel> brendand, could you look why TestPhotosView.test_camera_button_visible passed while it's impossible to reveal the toolbar?
<jibel> brendand, I think the test should wait until the toolbar autohides, then reveal it and continue.
<brendand> jibel, probably, yes
<brendand> sil2100, my morning is packed, so i'll have answers on those failures sometime around lunch
<jibel> brendand, gallery app tests should be almost completely red.
<brendand> jibel, well if that was the test method then yes they would be i guess
<brendand> jibel, it's only because the test sometimes catches it when it's auto-revealed that any pass
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry, robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> brendand: sure :)
<sil2100> thostr_: reconfigured - when you have some CI train business it's best to say 'trainguards', as all CI Train people will get a ping then ;)
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks and good to know
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey! Any possibility we'll have the new UITK sometime soon? The silo is already waiting for a really long time ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the silo16 should be about a day old.
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the previous one landed as far as I know.
<sil2100> bzoltan: uh, I don't think it landed, we still get the UITK failure as before which was supposed to be fixed with the UITK landing
<sil2100> Let me check the commit logs
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, you might be right, I guess it got landed during my holidays
<sil2100> Strange that we still get that failure then
<sil2100> Maybe it's a different one then
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, ignore my doubts, it seems it's a new failure... we'll fill in a bug an poke you later ;)
<sil2100> Sorry for the confusion
<sil2100> brendand, ogra_: so, it seems we have a new UITK failure
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> oh, true !
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> OSError: [Errno 8] Exec format error
<ogra_> that looks like it tries to exec x86 binaries or some such
<t1mp> sil2100: this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1332162
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332162 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "test_get_unity_top_container failed on mako#89" [Undecided,In progress]
<ogra_> yeah, looks like it
<sil2100> Yeah
<Laney> feel free to reconfigure/rebuild silo 20 now, indicator-power's fix got approved
<Laney> and the original mp too
<alan_g> vila: can you help? "cp: error writing 'debian/mir-test-tools//usr/bin/mir_unit_tests': No space left on device" - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/1964/console
<sil2100> Laney: thanks!
<Laney> np
<vila> alan_g: urgh
<vila> alan_g: let me look
<vila> alan_g: 400MB only for /tmp that's probably where things break, I'll need retoaded to remaster all cyclops nodes, can you reproduce locally to estimate how much you need ?
<alan_g> vila: mo...
<alan_g> vila: it's probably an overestimate (as not all are shipped), but the executables and libraries in my local build add up to 450Mb
<vila> alan_g: ack, I'll need to check with fginther and retoaded if bumping the tmpfs to 512MB is reasonable. I'm worried though, those nodes are configured to run up to 2 jobs at the same time so this may not be enough anyway. You may want to investigate if/when you started consuming that much space ?
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<alan_g> vila: better estimate (still an upper bound): 327M
<vila> alan_g: hold on, I read the wrong line it seems, it's not 400MB, it's 2GB already
 * alan_g denies using all that
<vila> alan_g: right, it may be more involved than it looks, those 2GB may be shared across several uses
<vila> alan_g: rebuild triggered at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/1970/console
<vila> alan_g: it went on a different node, let see if we can reproduce there
<alan_g> vila: ack
<vila> alan_g: pfew, previous run took ~2h ? Does that match your expectations ?
<alan_g> vila: sadly, yes
<alan_g> If folks must insist on building on feeble kit they could at least use cccache
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry, robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry, robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> Our primary builders tend not to benefit much from ccache because they build far too many different things on too many different nodes; I suspect similar is true for Jenkins-based builds
<cjwatson> Maybe not to quite the same extent
<alan_g> cjwatson: I know there are scaling issues (although there are probably solutions). But it can be frustrating waiting five hours to autoland something that just built in CI.
<sil2100> mandel: hi! Looking at your u-d-m landing now - did you make sure no one uses the common.h include?
<mandel> sil2100, yes, no one does
<mandel> sil2100, 100% sure since it is a not exposed header
<mandel> sil2100, nad I recompiled a couple of project to make sure
<sil2100> mandel: ok, thanks :)
 * sil2100 tries to get his system back to an usable state
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: barry, robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> ogra_: as most Tuesdays I might not make it for todays evening meeting due to practice
<sil2100> So could you lead it if I wouldn't be around?
<ogra_> sil2100, sure
<sergiusens> fginther: sil2100 hey guys, gatox is building the first pure click package we ever saw;
<sergiusens> ci is completely busted with this scenario
<sergiusens> fginther: can you make https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/pay-ui/pay-backend/+merge/223642 just build clicks and not debs?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, that's good to know...
<gatox> this one is the latest: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/pay-ui/pay-backend/+merge/224196
<bregma> sil2100, I'm back on the internets again, what was your concern with my libgrip packaging?
<sil2100> bregma: hi! So, first of all most of the concerns are really minor packaging things but would like to get those fixed before publishing: first of all, you removed some comments and trailing commas
<sil2100> bregma: the other thing is also that there were build dependencies changed but not mentioned in the changelog
<sil2100> bregma: same for the removal of python-grip binary package - this should be mentioned in the changelog (i.e. in the respective commit message) as otherwise we will not know easily when it has disappeared
<bregma> sil2100, I'm not aware of any build dependency changes, I simply did a wrap-and-sort so I could more easily diff against the Debian packaging (ci-train is boken when it comes to working as a downstream)
<bregma> but I can update the changelog to me more clear about deprecating the python- package
<ricmm> sil2100: hey, could I get a silo for line 27 ?
<sil2100> ricmm: sure, am having lunch right now
<ricmm> alright
<seb128> ricmm, hey!
<seb128> ricmm, we need you, see -touch, the qtubuntu-sensors made unity8 desktop unhappy
<Chipaca> gah. where's the new ci-train spreadsheet? I've only got links to the old one
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<Chipaca> cjwatson: meta-thanks
<fginther> sergiusens, I have work for that in progress.
<sergiusens> fginther: I setup something to sync on a hangout for later today
<fginther> sergiusens, thanks
<sergiusens> fginther: of interest would be to be able to build fats
<sergiusens> :-)
<sergiusens> it's winter here, so fat is good :-P
<fginther> sergiusens, :-)
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<tvoss> sil2100, around?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure
<bregma> sil2100, just letting you know I've updated my libgrip d/changelog, I'm going to rebuild silo 006 to pick it up
<Chipaca> hiya peeps. Could I have a silo for row 28 please?
<ogra_> davmor2, wow ... i know what you meant yesterday with the google logo ... the first boot on 95 takes several centuries ...
<ogra_> i wonder why
<davmor2> ogra_: :)
<davmor2> ogra_: the bit after the google logo took about the same amount of time
<davmor2> ogra_: It was just the waiting for the google logo to go that took forever
<ogra_> davmor2, the second boot is fine ... i assume the apparmor profile generation on first boot got slower
<ogra_> stopwatching the second boot i get 10-12sec with the google logo and 11-13 for the boot animation ... latest after 25 sec i have the UI on screen
<ogra_> so i guess we can blame apparmor here
<davmor2> ogra_: :)
<ogra_> mterry, nice first boot wizard !
<mterry> ogra_, yay!
<davmor2> mterry: not so nice if you have a different back drop though
<mterry> davmor2, backdrop?  You mean if you've changed the greeter wallpaper?
<davmor2> mterry: Yes if you upgraded to the image and had change the greeter to one that is mostly black and white the text is really hard to see
<davmor2> change to greeter wallpaper even
<mterry> davmor2, ah fair.  That's a temporary issue during upgrades though.  Most users will only see this the first time they boot
<ricmm> sil2100: hey, any chance to get the silo for27 ?
<davmor2> mterry: but your assumming that oem's won't change the backdrop though ;)
<mterry> davmor2, no, but if they do, they'll see the effect on the wizard
<davmor2> true
 * jdstrand notes that server side generation of profiles on the default image should be landing this week
<jdstrand> (as I'm told)
<sil2100> ricmm: let me take a look, one moment
<ricmm> thank you
<ogra_> jdstrand, oh, cool !!
<kgunn> sil2100: hey there, so we tested silo 20 & marked it "Yes" for tested so it would be released...i just checked this morning
<sil2100> ricmm, tvoss: ok, so both of you have platform-api and qtubuntu-sensors
<kgunn> and looks like someone marked it "no"
<kgunn> any ideas?
<sil2100> kgunn: yeah, so...
<sil2100> kgunn: I wanted to publish that but then it was -1'ed for release
<ricmm> sil2100: which line is tvoss'
<ricmm> ?
<tvoss> ricmm, 11
<sil2100> ricmm: silo 11, line 22 - it's a 'test silo', but tvoss mentioned it lanind this week
<Chipaca> robru: does you being sheriff mean requests for silos go to you?
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, let me continue my explaination
 * kgunn was being patient :)
<ricmm> tvoss: do you mind letting me through? need to fix a crasher for unity8 on desktop
<tvoss> ricmm, fine with me
<ogra_> Chipaca, it means you can shoot him and make a song about it
<ogra_> ;)
<ricmm> tvoss: my silo is ready to land as soon as someone helps me test
<ricmm> tvoss: thanks
<ricmm> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> kgunn: so, during packaging ACKing we noticed that some main packages suddenly depended on universe packages
<sil2100> kgunn: which is trouble
<sil2100> kgunn: so Laney devised a fix, we reconfigured and rebuilt ;p
<sil2100> ricmm: ACK
<ogra_> kgunn, worse was that the MP wasnt top approved yet though ...
<ogra_> (indicator-power)
<ogra_> it is all sorted now ... but i guess you want to re-test
<sil2100> ricmm: assigned!
<ogra_> sil2100, CI should really refuse to land stuff if there is no top approval
<Chipaca> ogra_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCY_GKX09AE
<kgunn> sil2100: ogra_ ok, will retest....and i'll follow up on the mp approval
<sil2100> ogra_: hmmm... good idea!
<ogra_> Chipaca, hah
<ricmm> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: will work on that today I guess :)
<ricmm> sil2100: back to good old silo 5 :)
<ogra_> sil2100, ++
<Chipaca> sil2100: robru: I'm unsure who i'm supposed to ping to ask for a silo, but i'd like one for row 28, pretty please
<sil2100> Chipaca: hi! Let me take a look
<Chipaca> sil2100: hi :)
<sil2100> Chipaca: ah! Ok, so, if you want a silo you need to switch the 'Ready' field to Done
<sil2100> Otherwise we don't consider a landing ;)
<sil2100> So it could just sit there forever ;p
<Chipaca> sil2100: done!
<Chipaca> sil2100: I have to ask for it anyway, once it's ready? or does setting it to ready get me a silo automagically?
<sil2100> Chipaca: we have to give a silo ourselves, but once it's set to ready we either see it ourselves when scouting the spreadsheet or just get pinged by the bot that someone added a ready landing
<sil2100> So no need to poke, unless there's something important to mention ;)
<Chipaca> I'll get the hang of it someday
<sil2100> No worries!
<brendand> sil2100, i can't reproduce either the weather or filemanager issue
<brendand> sil2100, i'll file bugs for both of them to keep track
<rsalveti> kgunn: ogra_: I can help landing 20 as well, not sure if everything got properly reviewed and top approved
<rsalveti> but good that it was tested by qa already
<ogra_> rsalveti, its all fine now
<rsalveti> well, we still need to land it :-)
<ogra_> yep ... but the other issues are fixed
<rsalveti> seb128: it's fine to start a silo with mrs that are not yet top approved
<rsalveti> seb128: the only problem is landing such silo in that state
<seb128> rsalveti, right
<seb128> rsalveti, well, somebody asked for packaging review on that one, so I assume it was about to land
<seb128> rsalveti, not to mention that it was adding universe depends to a package in main, and things we don't want on the desktop (like powerd and the system compositor)
<seb128> rsalveti, anyway, was an easy one, the code handle those not being there, Laney demoted them to suggest, so should be all good ;-)
<sil2100> brendand: ok, thanks!
<rsalveti> seb128: right, but it wasn't ready for landing yet
<rsalveti> seb128: the testing flag was set to yes
<rsalveti> and that's why I believe sil2100 tried to land it
<rsalveti> but not every mr was reviewed/approved yet
<seb128> k
<rsalveti> maybe the issue was that the testing was set to done when the work wasn't really done
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> lander assume they can land stuff that are "tested: yes"
<seb128> they take it as "ready to land"
<rsalveti> right
<sil2100> Right, it was set to tested -> done, as kgunn said he tested it and switched that to yes
<rsalveti> right, that was the issue then
<sil2100> I'm changing CI train to not allow (without an override) to build unapproved branches
<rsalveti> right
<sil2100> bregma: oh my, the changelog looks soo sassy!
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<Chipaca> sil2100: sassy changelog? do share!
 * kgunn wonders if changelogs can be sassy/
<kgunn> sil2100: can i get a silo for line 29 ? ....all the mp's are approved ;P
<sil2100> kgunn: hehe ;) Sure, sorry, was inside some packaging work
<kgunn> i'm sorry about that mp slipping thru...
<kgunn> i think it might have been a late add....that was a rather dynamic list of mp's
<sil2100> kgunn: remember that you have another unity-mir silo assigned for testing of the trusted sessions
<kgunn> sil2100: yeah, that trusted sessions is only for testing right now...so
<tvoss> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 30?
<kgunn> they one i'm asking for is for landing
<sil2100> tvoss: set it to Ready yes! :) And assigning
<davmor2> sil2100: I think there is an issue with the osk and scopes on the latest flo I'm going to reboot and see what happens then
<sil2100> davmor2: what seems to be the problem?
<davmor2> sil2100: mterry: I think after a boot with the welcome screen the osk is screwed up a bit.  It doesn't appear properly till you reboot the device then it works fine.  I'll do a fresh install to confirm and grab some logs
<mterry> davmor2, hrm
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, could we get a silo for line 4? I promise, we'll land it this time!
<mterry> davmor2, thought I tested that -- we should be killing maliit-server when done with wizard
<sil2100> Saviq: !
<davmor2> mterry: yeah that might be the issue it isn't coming back up :)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, but I already see some of the projects there are locked currently
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll deal with that as needed
<sil2100> mterry: shame on youuu! Killing things is a dirty workaround ;)
<mterry> sil2100, maliit-server is tied to the current MIR_SOCKET server, and we'd be swapping it out on them
<sil2100> Excuses!
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, just make sure to coordinate
<Saviq> sil2100, will do
<popey> sil2100: dunno if you know this, but on #95 music app is missing and i can't bring up osk in the  app lens
<popey> i see davmor2 has confirmed this
<ogra_> popey, ugh
<ogra_> popey, we dropped mediascanner 1 last night
<popey> right, but music-app is a click
<ogra_> music-app shouldnt use it anymore though
<popey> it doesnt
<ogra_> phew
<davmor2> ogra_: popey I see the music app
 * ogra_ isnt near his flo atm ... cant check
<popey> hm, i see it on my flo
 * popey reboots both makos
<davmor2> popey: I see it on my mako
<ogra_> we got a new apparmor ... probably it missed to re-create the profile ?
<popey> hmmm its on my other mako
<popey> maybe yes
 * popey reboots
<popey> nope not showing
 * popey gets a cable
<sil2100> Saviq: uh oh
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, it took longer since there was an invalid MR in the MR list, fixed that and reassigned
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list | grep music
<popey> com.ubuntu.music	1.3.496
<popey> hmm
<popey> phablet@black-phablet:~$ click list | grep music
<popey> phablet@black-phablet:~$
<popey> yeah, it doesn't show up on my other device
<ogra_> weird
<popey> it is in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.music tho
<popey> I'll uninstall it and see if i can install from store
<popey> oh, i cant can I ☻
<ogra_> you should be able to uninstall from cmdline
<popey> how? click doesn't think i have it
<ogra_> oh, hmm
<ogra_> did you search for it ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> it should offer it in the store if it really thinks that
<davmor2> mterry: also phone settings on a tablet doesn't sound right for the disabling of error reporting :)
 * sil2100 prepares to drive to practice
<sil2100> o/
<mterry> davmor2, that screen/text is going to be changed
<davmor2> mterry: good to know :)
<davmor2> mterry: okay I have a keyboard but it took nearly a minute to appear
<davmor2> mterry: screen had dimmed so is that 45seconds
<mterry> davmor2, Bug marked Invalid, user is too impatient  ;)  -- I've marked a note down for that
<fginther> sergiusens, this is the error I'm currently getting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695713/
<fginther> sergiusens, missing package :-(
<sergiusens> fginther: I think that's for xnox :-)
<xnox> hey.
<xnox> fginther: click from utopic is needed. utopic's version is compatible to install on previous releases (e.g. trusty)
<fginther> ahh
<fginther> xnox, thanks
<xnox> fginther: and it has been copied from utopic into sdk ppa or some such.
<xnox> bzoltan: ^ where did you publish fixed click?
<brendand> ogra_, is there a reason we don't have two builds per day?
<sergiusens> fginther: oh, click is update in the sdk ppa
<sergiusens> xnox: should be the sdk ppa
<fginther> sergiusens, ack
<sergiusens> fginther: how are you calling click? I want to copy paste :-)
<fginther> sergiusens, "sudo click chroot -aarmhf -fubuntu-sdk-14.10 create"
<Saviq> sil2100, ugh, sorry :|
<robru> Chipaca, oops, sorry. I forgot to take myself off the Sheriff topic when I EOD'd last night
<robru> stgraber, you around? it's your day to be sheriff
<stgraber> robru: I'm around, not in the call though due to the TB meeting and my lunch break both happening at the same time :)
<robru> stgraber, ok, no worries
<ogra_> we didnt have much to discuss in the call anyway ... you didnt miss anything
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> stgraber, can you check the packaging in silo 6? big diff there https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/28/artifact/packaging_changes_libgrip_0.3.8+14.10.20140624-0ubuntu1.diff
<stgraber> robru: I should be able to look at this in about an hour
<robru> stgraber, alright, thanks
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<bzoltan> xnox: in the SDK PPA
<tvoss> sil2100, silo13 is good to go
<robru> stgraber, ^
<stgraber> robru: sure, will look once I'm back from meetings and lunch.
<robru> stgraber, thanks
<ricmm> seb128: hey did you test the silo?
<ricmm> seb128: because I dont see it crashing, but its aborting somewhere in Mir for me
<ricmm> seb128: I no longer see it crashing but its failing to connect to the mir server instance... not sure what could be a cause for that
<Saviq> robru, while you're around, seen bug #1333184 ?
<ubot5> bug 1333184 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "`citrain host-upgrade` removes the PPA after installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333184
<robru> Saviq, yeah, I put that in on purpose originally, didn't realize it broke ppa-purge. not sure, ppa-purge is weird, sometimes it can remove the ppa and sometimes it can't. haven't figured it out yet
<robru> Saviq, although I guess it's just one line to drop from citrain tool to stop deleting the ppas after installation
<stgraber> seb128: I'll assign you a silo for that indicator-network landing, however note that in the future you can also just get one yourselves (as coredevs have the needed Jenkins ACL now)
<stgraber> *yourself
<Saviq> robru, it will never be able to remove a ppa that it has no deb line for
<Saviq> robru, because it needs to find out which packages are there to be able to know to backport them
<robru> Saviq, maybe I'm confused but that code was working for me at the time that I wrote it ;-)
<Saviq> robru, it could probably read that from dpkg db or something, but obviously it doesn't :)
<robru> Saviq, yeah, but you tell it what ppa you want to remove, i thought it could query that ppa even if it wasn't currently enabled
<Saviq> robru, right, well, it doesn't :)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/dont-delete-silos/+merge/224340 if you want to review
<robru> sergiusens also if you're around ^
<sergiusens> robru: I'm around
 * sil2100 goes to prepare the e-mail
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, I think we can get back to our previous approach of building 2 images a day
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah
<ogra_> no issue with that
<sil2100> ogra_: so, I have a family house-work emergency tomorrow, so I have to drive to my parents place and help out finishing some wall-painting, so sadly I'll be most of the time in and out ;/
<sil2100> ogra_: could I ask you one last time to help out and take the lead of the meetings for me?
<sil2100> I promise it'll be the last day like this ;)
<sil2100> I'll be around on IRC when resting inbetween house-work
<Saviq> robru, can you please recon silo 4? I added dialer-app (yes, we know there's a bunch of conflicts, I'll coordinate)
<robru> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome!
<seb128> ricmm, sorry, it was not built and then I was away for a while, trying in a bit
<seb128> stgraber, hey, thanks, I know I can technically assign silos, I just though the CI team was still supposed to do it because they have a better view of the current image status and know if things should flow in or be on hold for a bit
<stgraber> seb128: nah, so long as we're in regular landings mode, there's no problem with coredevs just doing everything themselves
<seb128> stgraber, where did you get that? I saw no communication on that
<seb128> stgraber, even the fact that coredev can assign silo was not communicated, Laney and I learnt it earlier this week by lurking on this channel where you or somebody mentioned it
<stgraber> seb128: it was one thing we discussed with slangasek and robru when barry and I went through the landing team training
<stgraber> seb128: basically the landing team is now under foundation and so we're changing a couple of small bits to the process here and there to get things go a bit smoother
<slangasek> well
<seb128> if that's true, could that be communicated out of the foundation team?
<slangasek> I think it becomes a problem if all coredevs start claiming silos without coordination
<seb128> right
<slangasek> I don't think it was ever said that coredevs should just claim their own silos
<stgraber> true, but you need to be more than coredev to have the necessary rights
<seb128> which is why I was assuming the default was to let the CI lander do the "orchestration"
<stgraber> you need coredev+spreadsheet edit rights
<seb128> well, quite a bunch of us have that
<seb128> which leads to the same issue
<stgraber> slangasek: robru did say during that call that he didn't see any problem with coredevs just assigning their own silos
<seb128> until we run out of available silo
<barry> right.  if there are not enough silos, then you just have to wait
<slangasek> stgraber: right, and it's fine that he thinks that, but it's not something I had any intention of socializing more broadly because silos are a limited resource :)
<seb128> if we do that we should have a proper and documented workflow
<stgraber> slangasek: sure, which is why I haven't sent an e-mail about it and instead just told people who'd benefit most from it and are known to be reasonable :)
<barry> seb128: the best we have right now is the FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/FAQ
<barry> which of course doesn't cover this particular issue :/
<seb128> stgraber, well, that was discussed a few times on public channel, it's becoming public knowledge, being announced or not
<seb128> but since it's not officially documented and has not been announced, it means everyone is just doing guess work
<barry> there are a few things that only uber-devs can do (overriding some silo constraints, iirc).  not exactly sure which team controls that though
<stgraber> barry: coredev
<stgraber> barry: you and I aren't in any special team and we have all the rights we need for landing, so all the Jenkins jobs are now accessible by ubuntu-core-dev
<barry> stgraber: i thought there were still a few things that core devs couldn't self-service
<stgraber> barry: no, there are a couple things landers can't self-service
<stgraber> barry: but landers who are also core-dev can self-service everthing
<barry> alrighty then ;)
<stgraber> barry: a lander can edit the spreadsheet, can trigger a build and can do a limited reconfigure (doesn't add packages). Coredev gets you assignment, full reconfigure and publishing on top of that
<ricmm> seb128: nvm, I found another issue, dealijg with it
<seb128> ricmm, k
<seb128> ricmm, I was just installing it ;-)
<ricmm> :)
<robru> stgraber, barry, slangasek, seb128: sorry guys I was in a meeting. yes of course if all core devs are constantly assigning silos, that's chaos, and there are a very small number of silos. but on the other hand, since core devs already have the ability to upload direct to ubuntu, it doesn't make much sense to me for them to have to ask for permission to get a silo, that's just slow and inefficient. so I would generally ask core devs
<robru> to just be reasonable about assigning silos to themselves, don't be greedy if you already have a couple, please don't do SRUs with citrain because those take forever, etc. if you think you just have a small landing that you're going to build & test in a couple hours, go ahead, i don't mind
<seb128> k
<ogra_> sil2100, sure, no worries
<Chipaca> robru: i still don't know what a sheriff is in this context :)
* stgraber changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: - | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> Chipaca, sheriff is the guy you call for help when your train is being hijacked ;-)
<robru> or something like that. the Sheriff is the guy assigned to help people use the CI Train effectively
<Chipaca> robru: for ordinary stuff, or for extraordinary stuff?
<robru> Chipaca, both. like if you need a silo assigned, or you're not sure why your build failed, or whatever. if ci train is broke, call the sheriff
<Chipaca> robru: ah, ok
<Chipaca> robru: thanks :)
<robru> Chipaca, you're welcome!
<ricmm> robru: hey, I made a mistake
<robru> ricmm, what's up?
<ricmm> accidentaly tried to build something in silo 3 instead of 5, silo 3 was already checking for propagation
<ricmm> now its in an error state
<ricmm> horrible misclick, sorry
<robru> ricmm, so silo 3 was already published?
<ricmm> looked like it
<ricmm> now the msg is an error because it tried to build a pkg not in the silo list
<robru> ricmm, hmmm, doesn't seem so? the publish job on silo 3 hasn't been ran since jun 12th...
<robru> ricmm, oh I see, but the build job before yours was also jun 12th, that's an SRU thats just been sitting for a while
<ricmm> so my silo is 005, I accidentaly tried to build my pkg in 003 through the jenkins interface
<ricmm> so what do we do?
<ricmm> can it still run merge and clean once the SRU hits release?
<ricmm> or is it borked
<robru> ricmm, well just do your build in silo 5 as normal
<robru> ricmm, ehhh, I just hit publish in silo 3, lets see what happens... worst case it creates a new sync request for the same package.
<ricmm> yup, my silo is fine, was just worried that I had damaged silo 3
<ricmm> alright, sorry about that anyways
<robru> ricmm, no worries, thanks for letting me know. should be good now
<ricmm> kk awesome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-25
<sergiusens> fginther: still around?
<sergiusens> fginther: I just got back to testing click chroot and it fails for me too; seems we are some versions behind so I did a bin copy of click from utopic into the phablet-team/tools ppa
<ogra_> psivaa, hmm, looks like one device hangs again in the lab ... (UITK is definitely running to long already and many jobs are still in syncing state)
<psivaa> ogra_: yea, it's the uitk tests that's holding the syncing
<ogra_> ah, k
<psivaa> uitk has been running for more than 2.5 hrs (started at around 05:49 and running still, 08:26)
<ogra_> well, as long as it still runs and doesnt hang ...
<brendand> ogra_, why don't we run the ubuntu_keyboard tests?
<ogra_> brendand, no idea :)
<brendand> i see them mentioned here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<brendand> but i've never seen them run in the dashboard
<davmor2> popey: I just got this http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-06-25-100303.png  that was several apps open and then doing a search then closing the apps, however when I search I still find apps
<tvoss> seb128, ping
<seb128> tvoss, hey
<brendand> ogra_, this mediaplayer issue seems like a problem with autopilot, but there is no new autopilot in #96 so there must be something else that changed
<brendand> ogra_, could be unity8
<brendand> maybe
<brendand> i'll raise a bug against mediaplayer-app and try and figure out what's going on
<popey> davmor2: i have seen that in the emulator, not on device recently
<davmor2> popey: on you devices do you hear a crackling from the speaker without making a call
<popey> davmor2: which speaker?
<davmor2> popey: the one for the earpiece during a call when you are holding it against your head
<popey> yes, happens on android too
<popey> nexus 4 is terrible hardware, this is not news ☻
<davmor2> popey: ah that's okay then I only just noticed it :)
<t1mp> is the osk broken on the latest image?
<t1mp> I don't get it in unity8 search or calendar-app
<t1mp> neither in browser
<davmor2> timp: did you get the welcome screen?
<t1mp> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> t1mp: Wait 45 + seconds with the scope search it should appear
<ogra_> the keyboard itself was last updated in image 85
<t1mp> I have image 96 now
<davmor2> ogra_: it's the issue I was on about the osk doesn't appear for a good 45 second is the welcome screen is used
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but it isnt the kbd itself ... something in the environment changed that causes this
<t1mp> I'm still not getting the osk
<davmor2> ogra_: the welcome screen kills mallit
<ogra_> i still see the G+ issue whhere it doesnt show up at all until i restart the G+ app ... and that was 5.3 induced
<t1mp> I reboot the device
<davmor2> t1mp: reboot
 * ogra_ thinks we have multiple kbd related issues here 
<t1mp> yes, it works again after reboot
<ogra_> psivaa, heh, the UI is pretty confusin in the re-run mediaplayer tests ... looks like it didnt remove the failed results from the former run
<psivaa> ogra_: ohh? let me take a look
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/96:20140625:20140625/8714/mediaplayer_app/
<ogra_> it doesnt count them as failures so i guess its just a leftover from the former run
<psivaa> ogra_: yes, they are leftovers and more, they should have been skipped in the first run but weren't that's why we are not able to override them
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> no worries
<ogra_> as long as they show as passed now we're all fine :)
<brendand> ogra_, those tests are not going to pass, so no amount of re-running will do
<ogra_> the sdk test seems to need love though
<brendand> ogra_, or did we get a passing run?
<ogra_> brendand, right, its just that the failures still show there
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> they were properly skipped like they should
<psivaa> ogra_: sdk still failed on the second run
<brendand> ogra_, that's strange
<ogra_> psivaa, right ... do you know where the code for that one is ?
<psivaa> ogra_: digging now
<ogra_> we need to change the package name
<ogra_> s/qtsensors5-dev/libqt5sensors5-dev/
<brendand> ogra_, i can reproduce the issue every time here, after reflashing twice
<ogra_> which issue ?
<brendand> ogra_, the mediaplayer failures
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> interesting
<brendand> ogra_, and when i rolled back to #95 it was gone
<brendand> ogra_, then upgraded to #96 and it was back
<ogra_> thats really weird
<psivaa> ogra_: that's being used from an obsolete bzr branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/trunk/view/head:/tests/device/check-packages#L21
<brendand> ogra_, psivaa - where is this passing run?
<ogra_> brendand, i linked it above
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/96:20140625:20140625/8714/mediaplayer_app/
<ogra_> the current run passed fine ... but didnt clean up the old results on the dashboard
<ogra_> bzoltan, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/trunk/view/head:/tests/device/check-packages#L21 needs to change s/qtsensors5-dev/libqt5sensors5-dev/ ... we dropped qtsensors5-dev a while ago, now the test fails
<ogra_> (or zsombi ^^⁾
<ogra_> )
<zsombi> zbenjamin: ^^ check ogra_'s post, that goes to you :)
 * zbenjamin looks
<brendand> ogra_, don't we store the test results xml file?
<ogra_> brendand, thats a question for psivaa :)
<brendand> psivaa, i can't find the .xml file in the jenkins job
<psivaa> brendand: V
<psivaa> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/344/artifact/clientlogs/mediaplayer_app/test_results.xml/*view*/
<psivaa> brendand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com//job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/344/artifact/clientlogs/mediaplayer_app/test_results.xml/*view*/ in the public instanc
<brendand> psivaa, well ok. i'll wait for this evenings results and see if it comes back
<Saviq> oh noes, where is sil!
<psivaa> brendand: ack, but there seems to be a performance/race issue with 96. uitk took too long to finish and this^ supposed to be skipped ones haven't been skipped.
<Saviq> ogra_, can you recon a silo for me?
<ogra_> Saviq, how do i do that ?
<Saviq> ogra_, so no ;)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i know i technically can ...
<ogra_> preactically i havent gotten any training or ever done it
<Saviq> OMG who's driving the train!?
<ogra_> nobody
<Saviq> it's gonna crash!
<ogra_> sil isnt around today
<ogra_> nah, its french ...
<Saviq> ;((
<Saviq> that's not good
<ogra_> Saviq, i know seb128 knows what to do though ... he does self service
<brendand> psivaa, we already know that tests still run setUp even if they are marked to skip
<brendand> psivaa, and if they fail there they will show as failed
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please recon silo 4 for me? I added the ubuntu-themes MP
<seb128> Saviq, I can do
<Saviq> seb128, ooh thanks
<brendand> psivaa, it's a problem with testtools that i'm working on a fix for (actually i have a fix but it's not quite in shape for contribution yet)
<psivaa> brendand: ack, but with mediaplayer we used to have only one testcase failing during setup once in a while but i thought you said today's issue of 4 failures are reproducible
<psivaa> ?
<ogra_> Saviq, oh, you wanted it reconfigured ... i could have done that too ... (recon didnt really expand to reconfigure in my head)
<ogra_> i just dont know how to assing
<ogra_> *assign
<seb128> ogra_, that's the same command
<seb128> Saviq, that silo has conflicts with other, I guess that's expected/fine?
<ogra_> seb128, one is a button in the silo page one is a menu option at the top
<Saviq> seb128, yeah
<ogra_> i never used the menu option
<seb128> ogra_, the button doesn't do new components, that just works if you reconfigure existing sources
<seb128> you need the menu option to add components
<seb128> or to assign silos
<ogra_> right
<brendand> psivaa, yes there is a new issue that i can reproduce, which is why i find it surprising you got a passing run. that should be impossible with the issue i'm seeing
<brendand> psivaa, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1334186
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334186 in mediaplayer-app "Media player tests failing on mako image #96 because autopilot launch doesn't exit until video has stopped" [Undecided,New]
<psivaa> brendand: ack, yea. confusing. ( i was trying to see if the uitk taking too long issue is related :))
<seb128> Saviq, reconfigure done, you can rebuild needed components
<Saviq> seb128, thank you
<seb128> yw!
<brendand> psivaa, i ran the test in isolation so i don't think they're related
<brendand> psivaa, they might have the same cause, but one isn't causing the other i don't think
<psivaa> brendand: right, i meant the cause
<asac> sil off today?
<asac> (hello!)
<cjwatson> Yes, he is
<asac> thx
<davmor2> popey: quick confirmation for me on the latest build if you call the phone how many times does it ring?
<popey> davmor2: lemme see
<popey> davmor2: mine isnt ringing at all, get the snap decision but no sound
<davmor2> popey: mine is ringing once
<popey> ah, volume was low
<popey> sound button didnt raise it
<popey> same, only rings once
<davmor2> ogra_: ^  that'll be a regression and a blocker then
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> file a bug and we'll get it into the mail
<davmor2> ogra_: we had it before and it got fixed so I don't know what broke it.  I'll blame rsalveti 's revert though :D
<ogra_> he only reverted code that never hit an image
<davmor2> ogra_: he touched sound last that's enough for me to blame him ;)
<ogra_> so if he changes the volume of his hifi at home you blame him for your phone not working ?
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> no only touching sound on anything to do with ubuntu I'm not that unspecific :D
<davmor2> popey: if you could do the honours, ogra_ one bug number https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1334248
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334248 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "ringer only ringing once after upgrade to u96" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> why did you file it against pulse
<ogra_> that hasnt changed in weeks
<ogra_> i would blame https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/unity8/7.89+14.10.20140623.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> but then it would also have to be broken on 95
<ogra_> can you check that ?
<ogra_> (snap decision sound handling was changed in that landing)
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: - | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<davmor2> ogra_: now I'm back from Lunch I'll have a look
<ogra_> thanks
<davmor2> ogra_: as for filing it against pulse it's because pulse makes sound :)
<ogra_> yeah, but thats totally unrelated
<ogra_> if your hifi speakers are broken you dont buy a ne CD player to fix your sund either :P
<ogra_> *new
<oSoMoN> hey, who’s in charge of assigning silos in the CI train?
<popey> davmor2: maybe related to that bug, if you have two alarms at the same time, they both go off together, you can make out two harps at once
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: - | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<ogra_> its a harp concerto
<kgunn> ogra_: do you happen to know the last image produced with Qt5.2 ?
<brendand> ogra_, is there another build under way?
<ogra_> kgunn, #90
<ogra_> brendand, nope, thanks for the reminder, triggering one now
<asac> rsalveti: there?
<ogra_> triggered
<ogra_> (bot hopefully picks it up soon)
<seb128> oSoMoN, usually sil2100 and Mirv during european hours, but they are off, other people have access though, if you need a silo just ask there
<oSoMoN> seb128, ah, thanks, I could use a silo for line 34
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 97 building (started: 20140625 13:20) ===
<ogra_> yay
<seb128> Saviq, silo 004 is for landing or for testing?
<seb128> Saviq, or asked differently, oSoMoN has a bugfix for gallery-app toolbar swapping being buggy, should that be delayed to after silo 4 lands?
<seb128> mhr3, you got silo 3 for your apps scope change
<seb128> mhr3, do you need somebody to click build for you or do you access to that?
<mhr3> seb128, i'm good with clicking, thx ;)
<seb128> yw
<Saviq> seb128, oSoMoN, I've still a few things to do in silo 4
<Saviq> seb128, oSoMoN, so land away
<seb128> Saviq, k
<oSoMoN> Saviq, thx
<seb128> oSoMoN, got silo 5, do you have rights to start the build or should I do that for you?
<oSoMoN> seb128, I can do it, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<davmor2> ogra_: so 95 is working fine
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i dont get it then
<davmor2> ogra_: I think it is just a race condition
<ogra_> hmm
<greyback> hey, we've a bug in a unity-mir-devel-autolanding job. See https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/enable-logs/+merge/222300 as an example
<greyback> first off, unity-mir-devel-autolanding should not be running for that branch
<greyback> secondly, unity-mir-devel-autolanding has target lp:unity-mir/devel, which was renamed to lp:unity-mir/devel-mir-next
<rsalveti> asac: was on a call, what's up?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: - | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<pmcgowan> no sil2100 today?
<asac> yes he is off
<pmcgowan> all week or just today?
<pmcgowan> he is landing a library for me
<asac> pmcgowan: stgraber barry and robru ... and if that fails ask cjwatson and slangasek
<asac> pmcgowan: someone should continue for you
<asac> imo
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ping, can we get gdbserver into the device image seeds? Now that we have a debug apparmor policy we might not want a developer to make his image writeable just to be able to debug apps on the device
<plars> psivaa: robru: ogra_: something died on flo in a major way during testing
<plars> on one run:
<plars> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get PID of name 'com.canonical.Unity.Launcher': no such name
<plars> and on the other:
<plars> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ogra_> zbenjamin, better ask the security team ... i think size wise nothing would block that ... but if it makes it possible ot open a port on a default install they might not like that
<plars> the first was during mediaplayer, the other was during calendar_app, but both times it killed the rest of the run
<plars> so we didn't get far
<ogra_> plars, well, either dbus or unity crashed
<jdstrand> I don't care if it is on the image. I would not want it running by default
<ogra_> plars, anything in /var/crash ?
<plars> would seem so, didn't see that on mako though
<ogra_> jdstrand, define "this image"
<ogra_> jdstrand, what we beuild here is the rootfs for RTM
<ogra_> oh, sorry, totally mis-read that
<ogra_> (ignore me)
<jdstrand> you said to ask the security team. I'm saying just cause the binary is sitting on the disk, that isn't a problem. if that binary is running, that is different
<plars> ogra_: yes:
<plars> _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<plars> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_indicator-network_indicator-network-service.32011.crash
<ogra_> right
<plars> oddly enough, the unity8 tests passed
<ogra_> it might have crashed in some other test
 * jdstrand notes that apps in the app store aren't allowed to specify the debug policy group
<jdstrand> (just for background info)
<plars> and we did get a new unity8...
<ogra_> right, are we sure gdbserver doesnt auto-spawn if you dont manually start it though ?
<zbenjamin> ogra_: so seems there is no problem?
<plars> davmor2: you seeing problems with the new unity8 in 96? especially on flo?
<ogra_> plars, i'm running it fine here
<zbenjamin> ogra_: it does not , except the user writes some startup script for it, but for that he needs to make the rootfs writeable
<ogra_> only used it for browsing a bit though ...
<ogra_> zbenjamin, then i'm fine seeding it
<zbenjamin> ogra_: awesome :)
<davmor2> plars: not really there are minor issues like the apps suddenly disappear but that's not new and the keyboard never goes down and in gallery you can't get the toolbar up but that is about it
<plars> davmor2: on flo, the jobs get split up into two runs, and both seemed to crash
<plars> both had unity8 crashes in them to be clear
<davmor2> plars: nope only welcome screen, mallitt and mediascanner here
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 97 DONE (finished: 20140625 14:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/97.changes ===
<plars> well I guess we'll see how 97 behaves soon enough
<pmcgowan> what does 97 fix?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, nothing ...
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it fixes the fact that there were no afternoon roll outs for a while :)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: will you add it to the seeds? Because i have no idea how to do that :)
<greyback> plars: who can I poke about a broken CI job?
<plars> greyback: start with me, and if I'm not the right person to sort it out, I'll find out who is
<plars> greyback: which job is it?
<greyback> plars: unity-mir-devel-autolanding job. See https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/enable-logs/+merge/222300 as an example (the failed runs)
<greyback>  first off, unity-mir-devel-autolanding should not be running for that branch
<greyback> secondly, unity-mir-devel-autolanding has target lp:unity-mir/devel, which was renamed to lp:unity-mir/devel-mir-next
<greyback> so that needs updating
<plars> greyback: isn't that the same problem you described? wrong branch?
<greyback> plars: I didn't understand why unity-mir-devel-autolanding runs for lp:unity-mir - it used to run only for lp:unity-mir/devel (but that was recently renamed)
<greyback> they both could be symptoms of the same problem
<plars> greyback: well I think I know how to fix the branch, so let's start there
<greyback> plars: magic, thanks
<balloons> fginther, any thoughts on running pep8 selectively on merges?
<Saviq> fginther, hey, we
<Saviq> 're getting the friendly qmlscene crash in this job https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-settings-components-qmltests-trusty
<fginther> balloons, yeah, I was testing an updated hook against your branch, just need to finish it now
<balloons> fginther, excellent. I was thinking it could be useful to only run it against the test_suite name folder and ignore anything else.. that could be universal
<fginther> Saviq, ok, looks like this never got updated from trusty, let me add that to my list
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<brendand> psivaa, mediaplayer_app tests failed again, as i was expecting: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/97:20140625.1:20140625/8726/mediaplayer_app/
<davmor2> ogra_: meh again it seems to break on the second ring and not the first meh trying 95 again
<davmor2> ogra_: bingo 95 second incoming call and the ringtone only plays once
<davmor2> I'll try 94 now
<robru> pmcgowan, it's my day for landings, how can I help?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<pmcgowan> robru, its actually a task to get a new lib into the archive
<pmcgowan> libqofono, ken and lukasz were working on the packaging
<pmcgowan> its a pre-requistie for a bunch of stuff we need to land in settings
<pmcgowan> was just asking slangasek if he had heard about it
<robru> pmcgowan, ok no worries. can you send me an email with the details? where's the branch etc. I can clean up the packaging and start a silo after this meeting i'm in now
<pmcgowan> robru, unfortunately, I dont know where sil was doing his wrok
<pmcgowan> work
<robru> ah
<pmcgowan> robru, is he out for a while?
<robru> pmcgowan, just today I think, should be back tomorrow
<pmcgowan> ok then no worries
<pmcgowan> will wait for him
<robru> pmcgowan, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100 yeah it doesn't look like he pushed anything, sorry
<pmcgowan> ok
<seb128> ken has work on https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/libqofono-0.53 but sil2100 was supposed to pick that up and continue, so not sure if he did work he didn't push on that, would be annoying to duplicate work done ... when is he back?
<robru> seb128, shhould be tomorrow
<seb128> slangasek, ^
<seb128> (just as a fyi)
<seb128> but yeah, better to wait for him to be back then
<brendand> robru, make sure to put this on the landing email: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1334186
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334186 in mediaplayer-app "Media player tests failing on mako image #96 because autopilot launch doesn't exit until video has stopped" [Undecided,New]
<robru> brendand, davmor2: those bugs are both blockers for promotion, right?
<robru> stgraber, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.10.20140625-0ubuntu1.diff can I get a packaging ack?
<brendand> robru, i wouldn't say that one is
<brendand> robru, it doesn't seem to affect the user
<robru> brendand, ok thanks
<robru> oh ok
<davmor2> robru: mine is from today yes you can easily miss a ringer that only rings once :(
<robru> davmor2, ok, thanks
<stgraber> robru: looks good
<robru> stgraber, thanks
<slangasek> seb128: thanks for the pointer - yes, sil2100 is back tomorrow
<elopio> ping plars: how do I enable the Jenkins job that build the packages for this project?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests
<plars> elopio: do you mean in the smoke tests, or autolanding?
<elopio> plars: I think I mean autolanding first. And if that works, then smoke tests too.
<plars> elopio: adding new autolanding tests is not something I've done before, maybe fginther can help when he gets a minute but I think he's in the middle of some stuff right now. What's the timeline for it? Can you file a bug against ubuntu-ci-services-itself?
<elopio> plars: I'll file the bug. And as soon as possible :)
<elopio> I would like to have the first tests of that project running on the daily phone images next week.
<plars> fginther: if you can point me at some good examples, I'm happy to give it a try
<fginther> plars, hang. and sorry about your MP request. I forgot about it
<fginther> hang on
<plars> fginther: this is something different
<fginther> plars, ok, I seenow
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1334371
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334371 in Ubuntu CI Services "Add autolanding jenkins jobs to ubuntu-experience-tests" [Undecided,New]
<fginther> plars, I don't have a great example for you, the closest is probably ps-qa-tools in stacks/no-dailies/qa.cfg
<fginther> plars, this project belongs inthat same cfg file.
<fginther> plars, a few things to add to it are "target_branch: lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests" and a different PPA
<fginther> elopio, where does lp:ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests utimately belong? In the archive or a PPA?
<fginther> plars, can the daily smoke tests use a PPA?
<plars> fginther: not really
<plars> fginther: it kinda defeats the purpose if you do
<fginther> plars, that's what I expected, just wanted to confirm
<plars> fginther: or do you mean the scripts? I think the scripts support that, if you mean for using it in the autolanding tests
<plars> fginther: it's just not something we do for daily smoke, since we want to test the actual image without changes
<fginther> plars, if I understand elopio, this is something they want run as part of the image smoke tests
<plars> fginther: he said autolanding first, then eventually smoke also once it's really in the image
<plars> elopio: is that right?
<fginther> plars, that's what I understood, but if this is going into the image, does it need to go through ci-train?
<plars> fginther: probably so, does that not still use the tests defined in cupstream2distro-config?
<fginther> plars, nope, ci-train uses nothing in lp:cupstream2distro-config. We do still setup MP testing there, so we need to add something. I'm just trying to understand if that something includes autolanidng
<kgunn> ogra_: if you're still on, who's looking after qt stuff while Mirv is away ?
<ogra_> kgunn, no idea, sorry
<elopio> plars, fginther: sorry, I was in a meeting.
<elopio> if it's on the archiver or on a PPA is the same for me.
<elopio> it should go through ci-train, yes.
<rsalveti> ogra_: where is the image bot? :-)
<ogra_> imgbot, stunt
 * imgbot rolls on its back and purrs
<ogra_> awake and happy it seems
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, didn't see it announcing image 97
<rsalveti> but cool, just saw the message
<ogra_> <imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 97 DONE (finished: 20140625 14:50) ===
<ogra_> <imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/97.changes ===
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we have a lp link for the image builds?
<rsalveti> didn't yet check the work done by colin
<ogra_> for the logs you mean ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, if we have a launchpad interface, and how to trigger it as well
<ogra_> nothing changed there yet
<ogra_> it is still driven by nusakan/via the iso tracker
<rsalveti> got it, cool then
<rsalveti> just the backend part of it was moved
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and the old builders turned into package builders
<rsalveti> yeah, that's nice
<ogra_> the triggering of builds via LP is part of the derived distro stuff i think
<plars> greyback: I think the patch for the unity-mir branch you raised earlier landed if you want to try it again and see if it does what you expect now?
<greyback> plars: will do
<sil2100> Geez...
<sil2100> So, I wanted to actually log in earlier, but of course my utopic seems to be b0rken
 * sil2100 just now tries to get his X back
<robru> sil2100, hmm, what's the danger, should I avoid upgrading?
<sil2100> robru: yeah... I think I either upgraded in a wrong moment or had some leftovers
<robru> sil2100, i see
<robru> sil2100, so, welcome back! how was the painting project? ;-)
<sil2100> robru: pffff, never again!
<sil2100> ;p
<robru> haha
<robru> sil2100, did your parents make it too stressful? I've painted houses before, usually i find it relaxing
<kgunn> robru: happen to know where the source for Qt is ? like if we wanted to distro patch a bug...which branch would we target ?
<robru> kgunn, uh... nope. rsalveti or Mirv I think would be the best to ask about that
<rsalveti> kgunn: I'd basically say to use the src package
<robru> kgunn, usually in silos I see those as source package uploads, which means neither I nor citrain knows where that code is actually hosted
<rsalveti> we have a packaging branch as well if needed
<rsalveti> but they are usually uploaded directly as source package uploads
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<rsalveti> kgunn: I'd recommend grabbing the source package for the package you want to change, and checking if there is a packaging branch available
<rsalveti> like for qtbase:
<sil2100> robru: in this case the problem was that the walls in that building are terrible
<rsalveti> debian/control: Vcs-Bzr: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src
<rsalveti> then just propose a merge request and ping the maintainer (usually Mirv)
<sil2100> robru: how to say it... they're not 'flat', so there was a lot of polishing, filling, smudging, painting, painting over
<kgunn> rsalveti: so not all qt packages have packaging branches?
<sil2100> Scratching, caughing
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> sil2100, ahhh, heh
<robru> sil2100, sooooooo, since you're back, are you doing the landing email? or should I? ;-)
<rsalveti> kgunn: not in ubuntu necessarily, as some might just be the same package available in debian
<kgunn> rsalveti: got it...so in case of "no mods" we just copy over
<kgunn> until we need to change, then we create a branch ?
<rsalveti> one way that always work is getting the src package, changing as needed and giving the debdiff to a core-dev
<rsalveti> kgunn: yeah
<sil2100> robru: I'll try doing it, but if I fail in getting lightdm up in some near time then I'll ask you to do it :D
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> Since I would really hate using Mutt for this
<robru> sil2100, I was asked to include Bug #1334186 and Bug #1334248 but only the second one is a promotion blocker
<ubot5> bug 1334186 in mediaplayer-app "Media player tests failing on mako image #96 because autopilot launch doesn't exit until video has stopped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334186
<ubot5> bug 1334248 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "ringer only ringing once after upgrade to u94" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334248
<sil2100> robru: ouch
<cjwatson> rsalveti: The backend part is still the same, yes; to build an image with an extra PPA, you prefix the command on nusakan with EXTRA_PPAS=owner/name (and the PPA in question must be devirtualised, for the time being)
<rsalveti> cjwatson: got it, cool
<cjwatson> ogra_: Triggering of builds> No, not quite.  There are no plans at present to allow triggering builds from LP (although in the slightly further future when LP becomes a portal to various information held outside LP then maybe that will be possible).  However, it's planned for the new CI engine to have a separate cdimage instance which can do image builds from silos.
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> then i mixed that up
<cjwatson> ogra_: The old builders aren't quite package builders yet because we ran into a roadblock (they're also used as dak-based builders for IS, and the sbuild/buildd there clashes with LP at the moment), but hopefully we'll get that fixed soonish.
<cjwatson> ogra_: I have got way more familiar with the details of our buildd setup over the last few months than I entirely wanted to be ;-)
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> But we're near a tipping point of lots of cool stuff.
<cjwatson> Once scalingstack happens it should be possible to do livefs builds on virtualised builders as well, although maybe not for ARM.
<cjwatson> (Doesn't work before that because live-build and the hardy kernel are not friends ... like I say, details I didn't entirely want to know about)
<ogra_> ugh, hardy ?
<cjwatson> Xen
<cjwatson> Which is not allowed to be upgraded in the DC, it has to be cloudified
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> Hence the saga which is https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=62272
<ogra_> wow, thats a lot to scroll !
<sil2100> Oh crap, I think I found the reason why my lightdm doesn't start
<sil2100> It's alive!
<robru> sil2100, what was wrong with lightdm?
<fginther> balloons, can you check the latest test results for https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-evernote-sdk-python3/+merge/223493
<sil2100> robru: eh... I had some custom modifications in init/lightdm.conf which now became obsolete ;/
<robru> sil2100, ah so i should be safe then
<sil2100> So lightdm didn't even start
<sil2100> Yeah...
<balloons> fginther, ohh right.. so if anyone asks you about weird stuff with pep8 and jenkins, do let them know a new version landed in utopic which implements new rules
<balloons> fginther, this is one of the new rules, so it passed before but doesn't under the new rule ;-)
<balloons> fginther, so this looks good I'll update the mp to fix these errors, ty
<josharenson> I might be asking this incorrectly, but is there a way, from within the jenkins website, to determine if a build is a normal MP or a siloed build?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-26
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 98 building (started: 20140626 02:10) ===
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 98 DONE (finished: 20140626 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/98.changes ===
<alecu> yay new clickscope.
 * alecu flashes #98
<tvoss> sil2100, could you reconfigure silo 13 for me? hijacking your MP to address an issue with trust store db creation
<dpm> hi, could someone retrigger the Jenkins jobs for these two MPs?:
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~carlos-mazieri/ubuntu-filemanager-app/bug-openPath/+merge/224535
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~carlos-mazieri/ubuntu-filemanager-app/filemanager-devel/+merge/224527
<popey> dpm: done
<popey> dpm: poke vila if you want to get the ability to retrigger yourself.
<dpm> awesome, thanks popey!
<popey> np
<sil2100> tvoss: ok!
<sil2100> tvoss: to make things better you could have just added an additional MP instead of overwriting mine ;)
<popey> ogra_: how long would you expect 40% battery to last on the nexus 4 when doing "nothing" ?
<sil2100> tvoss: by adding a merge on top you would assure that I would be mentioned in the changelog properly
<tvoss> sil2100, oh sorry :/
<tvoss> let me fix that
<tvoss> sil2100, done :) could you reconfigure?
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks! Should be reconfigured soon
<sil2100> Done
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<tvoss> sil2100, building, grabbing coffee, back in 15
<ogra_> popey, 3-4h at least
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong
<sil2100> psivaa, ogra_: does anyone of you know what happened to test results from #98?
<sil2100> Was there some device failure again?
<ogra_> how do you mean ?
<psivaa> sil2100: just looking at that
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> we had that yesterday too ... seems the UITK tests suddenly run very slow/long
<sil2100> But there are also failures in the SDK and such
<seb128> tvoss, hey, I NEW reviewed the trust-store yesterday, looks fine, but the build fails on test issues (not sure if you noticed)
<tvoss> seb128, yup, on it :) thanks for the review
<sil2100> seb128: yep, we're looking a it :) tvoss is fixing it now
<seb128> tvoss, yw!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, wb
<tvoss> seb128, the tests fail due to /home/buildd not being accessible :) will set XDG_DATA_HOME in debian/rules to /tmp for the build
<seb128> sil2100, not sure if you got pinged about that yet, but Pat was asked people about libqofono
<seb128> tvoss, that makes sense
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, I already had a talk with both him and Steve yesterday about that
<ogra_> sil2100, i told you about the sdk failure yesterday
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: uitk is still taking too long
<ogra_> sil2100, zbenjamin is on it afaik ... its a simply package name change
<seb128> sil2100, what's the status then? Ken asked me to push the settings changes through but that's blocking on the bindings to land
<ogra_> (qtsensors-dev doesnt exist anymore)
<sil2100> seb128: so I'm finishing up the package now, as the only outstanding problem is that the unit-tests cannot run correctly on build right now
<sil2100> seb128: the ETA is today before evening at max
<seb128> sil2100, k, great, thanks
<sil2100> seb128: Ken disabled running tests, but Steve said it's best if we simply get them working
<seb128> sil2100, let me know when you want a NEW review
<sil2100> Sure :)
<seb128> yeah, it's best
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_: ah! Right, forgot about it
<tvoss> sil2100, seb128 pushed update, building now
<seb128> tvoss, great, let's see how that goes
<sil2100> tvoss: \o/
<ogra_> bah, the webbrowser-app test gets worse every day
<tvoss> seb128, sil2100 I added a preliminary AGPS test plan here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service
<tvoss> seb128, sil2100 could you guys give it a spin with silo 11?
<sil2100> tvoss: maybe davmor2 could help out with testing this?
<tvoss> sil2100, cool, thank you
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: I need to finish up some things before I would have enough time to properly test this ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<seb128> tvoss, I can test that, is "Obtain a (rough) location estimate for your current location on Google maps. " meant as "go and select manually the location" or is it supposed to detected/show it?
<tvoss> seb128, manually select the location :)
<seb128> k
<seb128> what should be the result of the steps?
<seb128> because I don't see a work/fail description in there
<seb128> like you run the gps_provider_test command then...?
<tvoss> seb128, it will tell you if it failed or succeeded in the end, takes some time
<seb128> k
<tvoss> seb128, will add that to the description
<seb128> thanks
<tvoss> seb128, also: https://location.services.mozilla.com/leaders#ubuntu_location_service
<tvoss> sil2100, seb128 looks good, only arm64 still building
<tvoss> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013/+packages
<seb128> great
<tvoss> seb128, sil2100 the build passed successfully on all architectures https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013/+packages
<sil2100> tvoss: I'll publish it after the meeting :)
<tvoss> seb128, sil2100 thank you
<tvoss> seb128, did you manage to start the test following the instructions on the wiki?
<seb128> tvoss, I'm just on it ... running that apt-get install commands doesn't lead to update qtubuntu-sensors, is that fine or do I need the ppa version?
<tvoss> seb128, you don't need qtubuntu-sensors for the agps test
<seb128> tvoss, k, I was just looking at what is the ppa, platform api as well
<tvoss> seb128, yup, not needed for this
<seb128> great
 * seb128 runs command
<seb128> tvoss, the command bails out with
<seb128> C++ exception with description "the argument ('INSERT_ESTIMATE_HERE') for option 'ref_lat' is invalid" thrown in the test fixture's constructor.
<seb128> [  FAILED  ] HardwareAbstractionLayerFixture.time_to_first_fix_cold_start_with_supl_benchmark_requires_hardware (3 ms)
<seb128> [----------] 1 test from HardwareAbstractionLayerFixture (3 ms total)
<tvoss> seb128, ah, interesting, could you paste your command line? in pm, if you don't want to disclose your current location ;)
<seb128> tvoss, no location info in there I think, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7704818/
<Laney> pub, with beer, watching tennis
<Laney> SHOCK!
<seb128> lol
<seb128> Laney, wimbledon ongoing, needs to do it the proper way!
<Laney> oh yeah, s/beer/pimms/ it would be here :P
<seb128> ;-)
<tvoss> seb128, you have to replace INSERT_ESTIMATE_HERE with the lat lon values grabbed from google maps
 * tvoss adjusts wiki description
<seb128> tvoss, indeed, that makes sense, there is a long line of uppercase arguments, I didn't bother reading it, just copied
<popey> s/pimms/Pimm\'s/
<tvoss> seb128, done
<Laney> ...
<seb128> tvoss, bah, stopped on a enospace ... I cleaned some log and I'm trying again, how much disc-space is it using?
<tvoss> seb128, that's a known issue, just try again ... not that much, need to look into where the android chipset driver tries to place assistance data
<seb128> tvoss, not luck, hit that 4 times now, and I cleaned log and rebooted in between ... not sure on what partition I need to make space
<tvoss> seb128, okay, thanks for trying though
<brendand> ogra_, could be a repeat of 1974
<seb128> yw, sorry it didn't work out
<brendand> ogra_, but no home advantage this time :P
<tvoss> seb128, all good, just preliminary test instructions :)
<tvoss> seb128, what would help me is an strace :) could you remove GLOG_v=40 from the command line and try to get an strace?
<popey> ogra_: camera-app 2.9.1+14.10.20140625.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> that doesn't relate to https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk ?
<popey> what I see in s-jenkins is com.ubuntu.camera_2.9.1.286_armhf.click built on 20th June.
<popey> is that what you want?
<ogra_> popey, no idea, probably there is something in the CI train history
<popey> store has 280
<popey> thats 286, which is latest trunk.
<ogra_> no, the deb seems to have a timestamp of the 25th
<popey> that needs to land in trunk surely?
<ogra_> well, it should have been merged after landing
<popey> ok, well I only ever pull from jenkins, if it's not there, then someone else needs to craft a click.
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/qtubuntu-camera/update_includes/+merge/223824 and https://code.launchpad.net/~jhodapp/camera-app/reenable-video-recording/+merge/223578 are the landings
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> both not top approved
<seb128> tvoss, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/log
<ogra_> popey, i think sil2100 needs to merge and clean silo-002(line 17 on the spreadsheet)
<ogra_> else it wont be merged
<ogra_> (obviously)
<popey> ok, so I'll stand down until someone creates the clicks sil2100
<tvoss> seb128, are you sure that you ran as sudo?
<seb128> tvoss, I'm root from adb shell
<tvoss> seb128, hmmm, okay
<tvoss> seb128, thanks, will look into it a little more
<seb128> yw, let me know if you need more info
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> ogra_: right, I'll m&c it
<sil2100> ogra_: normally it's the lander that does that...
<tvoss> sil2100, did you have a chance to publish the trust-store silo, yet?
<sil2100> tvoss: it's publishing now :)
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> hmm, the spreadsheet is having some update problems again
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ping
<sil2100> popey: it's merged and cleaned
<sil2100> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> gallery too i suppose
<ogra_> ah, yeah, according to the spreadsheet it is
<sil2100> Yes, it was merged yesterday
<popey> ack
<cjwatson> pstolowski: same thing as you sent in /msg?
<pstolowski> cjwatson, yes
<popey> hmm, screen on my mako went off while I was running gallery autopilot tests
<ogra_> oSoMoN, ^^
<oSoMoN> how can I help?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it seems there are some problems when testing the new gallery-app
<sil2100> With the workaround for the toolbar issue
<oSoMoN> sil2100, what kind of problems? screen going off?
<sil2100> popey: could you give some updates on your problem? ^
<oSoMoN> note that before requesting publication yesterday I built a click from the branch, installed it and made sure autopilot tests ran fine on my device
<popey> i will when it finishes
<popey> its taking an _age_
<popey> Ran 40 tests in 1411.403s
<popey> FAILED (failures=6)
<popey> lemme run again on flo
<popey> ogra_: sil2100 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7705209/ thats me running gallery tests on mako
<popey> oh yay! gallery tests have trashed my photos and videos
<popey> ffs
<popey> oh I lie
<popey>  /ignore popey
<popey> turns out phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable takes a very long time when you have 360 apps installed
<Saviq> sil2100, when rebuilding in a silo, is the old branch kept along at all, or is a new checkout & merge done?
<sil2100> Saviq: if you rebuild a given component in a silo, then it checks out the sources from 0 and merges all merges from the beginning
<sil2100> So the old branch is removed
<Saviq> sil2100, ok cool
<brendand> sil2100, webbrowser is clean from my pov
<popey> sil2100: whats the status of silo 14? (can i see that status in a sheet somewhere?
<brendand> sil2100, still running through ui toolkit
<brendand> sil2100, not sure how we're going to handle the webbrowser ones. i'll have a closer look later to see if i can see anything
<sil2100> popey: you can check the citrain spreadsheet and look at the sheet "landing-014"
<sil2100> brendand: ok, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, a lot of the failures are about this toolbar, or that keyboard, not being visible
<popey> sil2100: link? ☻
<sil2100> popey: ah :)
<sil2100> popey: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&pli=1#gid=32
<popey> thanks sil2100
<popey> thostr_: is landing 14 a problem? says one of the packages wasnt built?
<sil2100> yw!
<davmor2> popey: is your phone on 98 or 97?
<popey> both
<davmor2> the one that is on 98 is it actually on 98
<popey> oh, ilied, one is 95, one is 98
<davmor2> popey: I upgraded this morning I've been testing opened up the settings app and it said there was an update that is 98 so I just checked via system-image-cli -i and -n and yes my phone is on 97 and 98 is available. So I updated via s-i-c and now it reads exactly the same
<davmor2> so it goes through the whole update process but remains on 97
<popey> mine is #98
<davmor2> right I'll do a fresh wipe then I wonder if it is because I modded the system to test silo020
<popey> ok, got gallery to pass
<popey> dpm: could you please push http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1004_armhf.click to the store?
<dpm> popey, done: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/507/changerequest/
<popey> thanks dpm
<tvoss> sil2100, seb128 is there any way to get debug symbols for packages from silos?
<popey> sil2100: had another occasion of the screen blanking, this time during camera AP tests
<popey> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7705522/
<popey> sil2100: does this camera update also _require_ qtsensors?
<tvoss> popey, do you know if there is an easy way to get debug symbols for silo packages?
<popey> i do not
<popey> sorry.
<cjwatson> They should end up on ddebs.ubuntu.com I think
<davmor2> brendand, sil2100: of the new failures how many are using the new header and have popups?  With the back button being in the header if you have a popup for any reason you can't interact with the header because of the popup
<davmor2> might work under ap but doesn't on the actual device with fingers :)
<brendand> davmor2, no that's a problem with autopilot too
<brendand> davmor2, it will click on the popup instead
<brendand> davmor2, i don't know of any test failures due to that though
<davmor2> brendand: no idea I just hit it myself so thought I wonder if tests are failing because of that
<pmcgowan> robru, did we get a qtdeclarative silo? I can get folks testing unless they have already
<pmcgowan> sil2100, my silo 3 failed trying to get the source package
<Guest98529> robru, hey could you take a look on the changes on debian package for this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/vcard-import/+merge/224319
<brendand> sil2100, psivaa - it looks like the uitoolkit and mediaplayer failures are closely related
<brendand> sil2100, psivaa - they both hang on launching the application. it looks like it's timing out, then the test is continuing
<brendand> sil2100, psivaa - for mediaplayer this causes failures, but for uitoolkit it just means a really long test run
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, any idea why silo 3 keeps failing to get the source tarball?
<brendand> sil2100, psivaa - it's possible this could be a global issue. perhaps mir/unity8 has changed something and AP has not caught up
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the details of how things work for merge-mode branches
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: But something seems to be setting a bogus version number
<cjwatson> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball for package qtdeclarative-opensource-src, version 5.3.0+14.10.20140626.
<cjwatson> Which is not what https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+merge/224517 says
<mhr3> sil2100, can you re-publish 014?
<mhr3> sil2100, looks like the mediascanner scope wasn't in the ppa cause there's just a rebuild mp, so it didn't consider it changing anything
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, thanks looking
<cjwatson> The job is modifying the changelog under "Prepare changelog content"
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, <cjwatson> The job is modifying the changelog under "Prepare changelog content"
<mzanetti> mhm... and that seems to break the way it tries to fetch the upstream sources
<mzanetti> in the working build it says "Using apt to look for the upstream tarball."
<cjwatson> pmcgowan,mzanetti: It's possible that if/when this has been uploaded to silos before, it's simply been dput to the silo as a source package, rather than relying on jenkins to do the merge/build
<cjwatson> pmcgowan,mzanetti: The safe bet would be to do the same again
<cjwatson> pmcgowan,mzanetti: That said, I think adding "X-Auto-Uploader: no-rewrite-version" to the first paragraph of debian/control would also fix it
<mzanetti> interesting
<cjwatson> You'd need somebody in ~ci-train-ppa-service to do the upload for you if you went the first route
<mzanetti> well, I'd probably vote for just dputting at this point, and let the maintainers of the package to other changes when they're back
<psivaa> brendand: yea, as suspected. probably the changelist for image 95 could point anything?
<cjwatson> mzanetti: That seems reasonable, if you can find somebody to do the upload for you (e.g. if Mirv is around)
<brendand> psivaa, 96
<brendand> psivaa, i'm just about to pin down the root cause
<cjwatson> mzanetti: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+members
<psivaa> brendand: ack, great
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, he is out, we need sil2100 or robru I think
<mzanetti> cjwatson: that's the whole problem, Mirv isn't around :)
<mzanetti> but I'll find someone
<cjwatson> Right, so one of those other people
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, rsalveti could do it for us
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> rsalveti: could you dput this package to the silo 003 for us? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+merge/224517
<davmor2> sil2100: so 98 isn't looking to bad and it seem the only time the ringer doesn't work is post upgrade this is a bootstrap install and it's worked 4 times so far
<rsalveti> morning
 * rsalveti looks
<rsalveti> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: so I'm going to try a revert to 87 not a bootstrap and see what that does and then I update to 98 again and see if the ringer is broken then
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<rsalveti> mzanetti: package is building
<rsalveti> sil2100: mind reconfiguring silo 3?
<mzanetti> rsalveti: thanks!
<barry_> trainguards: this is a test
<barry_> trainguards: this is another test
<barry_> trainguards: here comes another one
<ogra_> poor trainguards
<barry> robru: yay!  erc properly tamed
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, republishing
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> pmcgowan: what's up with the silo you mentioned? Is it still an issue?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, needs to be reconfigured, we had to dput the source tarball
<pmcgowan> then rebuild
<sil2100> Ok, reconfiguring then
<pmcgowan> sil2100, also wanted to bug you about qofono again
<sil2100> pmcgowan: libqofono should be in the NEW queue soon
<sil2100> I mean, I pushed it so I would suppose it to appear there soon (or even now)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, any idea when it will land? I heard there was an alpha freeze
<pmcgowan> ah ok
<sil2100> pmcgowan: seb said he can do the NEWing of it
<sil2100> (although I don't see him here right now)
<Laney> sil2100: those patches forwarded?
<Laney> seb's out for the afternoon
<cjwatson> alpha freeze doesn't affect new packages
<sil2100> Laney: not yet, it's a fresh thing but I'll forward it properly ASAP
<Laney> there are two
<sil2100> Ah, right, one of them is from Ken - don't know about that one
<sil2100> Will have to check it up
 * Laney nod
<sil2100> I mean, check up if it's forwarded, not check what it's about ;)
<Laney> I checked for pull requests on github and didn't see any
<sil2100> pmcgowan: reconfigured
<dbarth> sil2100: hi; silo 019 good to go
<dbarth> robru: ^^ 019 is also SRU material to support the new Chrome API for extensions
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, ^^
<sil2100> barry: as you are the sheriff right now, can I forward all CITrain related things to you now ;) ?
<mzanetti> pmcgowan: yep, saw it, thanks. will check it out
<barry> sil2100: yep, although i have meetings coming up so i might be a bit less responsive until after lunch
<sil2100> barry: ok, sure thing ;) I'll also be watching for citrain requests, but I'll try doing other things in the meantime
<barry> sil2100: sounds good.  you have the same meetings coming up :)
<sil2100> Ah! ;p
<sil2100> Right ;)
<barry> sil2100: between the two of us, we can ignore enough of the meetings to keep the train running :)
<kgunn> fginther: hey, are you swamped? we could really use a hand on mir-devel ci...loads of timeouts
<fginther> kgunn, can you shoot me an example?
<kgunn> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-utopic-amd64-autolanding/183/console
<kgunn> and another
<kgunn> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-utopic-amd64-ci/520/console
<sil2100> kgunn: hi! Just so you know: the last Mir landing caused some regressions in different components like gallery-app and ubuntu-keyboard ;)
<sil2100> kgunn: the guys worked-around them somehow, but just wanted to make sure you're aware
<kgunn> sil2100: i am well aware...bugs are being updated
<kgunn> yep
<sil2100> Not sure if they poked you about those
<kgunn> alf is on it full blast
<sil2100> Oh, excellent!
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, shall I hit the build button? or did you?
<mzanetti> pmcgowan: I don't think we want to use that button
<pmcgowan> oh
<mzanetti> pmcgowan: I would think that introduces the issue from before again?
<pmcgowan> dunno
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ?
<mzanetti> the package that rsalveti uploaded is still building on armhf
<sil2100> Ok, so you dputted directly to the PPA right?
<pmcgowan> I see
<sil2100> If it's building, you can press the build button with the 'watch only' flag
<sil2100> It will then track the building
<kgunn> fginther: just sharing one idea, could we turn on ccache on our devel-branch? realize there may be reluctance to do that on trunk...just brainstorming
<mzanetti> ah cool
<fginther> kgunn, it looks like the bzr timeout was transient. I see more recent builds are passing now. But I'll see if we can find any logs that might indicate some network issues
<fginther> kgunn, on the ccache thing...
<AlbertA> barry: landing-020 is ready to go...
<barry> AlbertA: publishin
<barry> *publishin' :)
<ogra_> publisheded ?
<barry> public lashing?
<kgunn> fginther: ...on the ccache thing ?
<fginther> kgunn, sorry, meetings...
<kgunn> np, me too
<kgunn> take your time
<robru> pmcgowan, yeah you're in silo 3
<pmcgowan> robru, thanks its building again
<balloons> fginther, can you have a look at why the test result is a blank xml file here: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-evernote-sdk-python3/+merge/223493
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<fginther> balloons, check out the console log from the jenkins job: "ImportError: No module named 'evernote'"
<balloons> fginther, d'oh, ty
<josepht> Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<Ursinha> josepht: I always do that, lol
<Ursinha> josepht: I think you missed /topic :)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<josepht> Ursinha: yep, sorry :)
<davmor2> sil2100: okay I'm definitely of the opinion that this is a race condition.  I had to do a fresh install of 98 for testing the ringer worked fine there I downgraded to 87 and the ringer worked fine there. I then upgraded to 98 again and the ringer still works fine but some where along the lines it breaks
<sil2100> Damn
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, is this only mako-specific?
<davmor2> sil2100: well it's the only device that rings right ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: since I wonder if it's also a race condition on 87
<sil2100> davmor2: i.e. if you downgrade again and experiment, will it finally happen as well?
<davmor2> sil2100: it might be
<sil2100> davmor2: I wonder if we should block on it then?
<sil2100> I know it's serious and requires pushing people, but if it was in some more promoted images, then it seems it isn't such a big deal
<sil2100> (for users)
<popey> dpm: could you please push http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.camera_2.9.1.288_armhf.click to the store
<davmor2> sil2100: did you see the reply from the guy who missed to calls in 87 he was pretty miffed :)  I'd say a critical feature of the phone is that it rings correctly :)
<davmor2> sil2100: let me carry on experimenting and see what happens
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, but it was just one e-mail - it also depends on how long we have this regression
<sil2100> i.e. if it was there like 2-3 promotions before
<sil2100> Since if this problem was around for a month, then I guess it's not noticible enough, or we would have people shouting at us all the time
<dpm> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/506/changerequest/
<brendand> sil2100, i can't make the landing meeting. i don't think elopio is here today either
<charles> nik90, ogra_: reporting back on a couple of datetime requests that you two made
<brendand> sil2100, there is this autopilot bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1334676
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334676 in Autopilot "Dbus errors when launching an application since image #96" [Critical,New]
<sil2100> brendand: no problem - any particular updates on the AP front?
<charles> nik90, there's a MR now that will support per-alarm sound files in indicator-datetime
<elopio> sil2100: brendand: I am here.
<brendand> sil2100, that is the main thing we are firefighting now
<charles> nik90, I hope to get that along with the DBus stuff siloed tonight
<davmor2> sil2100: true
<brendand> elopio, don't be marked away then :)
<charles> nik90, the DBus stuff isn't finished yet, so I can't promise that part for tonight
<popey> thanks dpm
<charles> ogra_: you requested that indicator-datetime stop playing the sound as soon as the snap decision was canceled
<elopio> I'm hiding from reality.
<ogra_> charles, yeah
<nik90> charles: do you have a link to the MR?
<charles> ogra_: indicator-datetime /is/ calling ca_context_cancel() and it works correctly on desktop, but not on the phone
<nik90> charles: also does this mean indicator-datetime will play the alarm sound set by the clock app?
<ogra_> charles, aha, well, probably a lower level bug in unity then
<brendand> sil2100, the autopilot devs will look at it tonight and hopefully we'll have a better picture by tomorrow
<charles> nik90, yes. I tested this out by setting alarm.sound = '/usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/ringtones/Koto chords.ogg' in AddAlarmPage.qml, just to test
<nik90> charles: sweet. thnx
<charles> ogra_: we'll be moving away from canberra when the media API is ready, but that won't happen until after RTM
<ogra_> hmm
<charles> nik90, one moment and I'll get that MR URL for you
<sil2100> brendand: oh, so this is the cause of the delays in AP tests in UITK?
<ogra_> so we need some workaround i guess
<sil2100> Oh, he's gone
<ogra_> sil2100, yes it is
<ogra_> (i looked into it as well)
<nik90> ogra_, charles: is canberra the default alarm sound?
<charles> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1318997-customizable-alarm-sounds
<ogra_> nik90, canberra is the gnome sound framework for system sounds
<nik90> ah
<charles> nik90, ^ this also sets up the GSettings for user-defined duration / volume / sound file, even though it's not available to clock-app via dbus yet
<ogra_> sil2100, so gallery and camera finally landed ... any objection to building an image now ?
<nik90> charles: ok
<sil2100> ogra_: no, please build
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> I guess it will be nice to have an image with those
<sil2100> We also landed some things inbetween so good
<ogra_> yeah, saw that
<ogra_> triggered
<nik90> charles: ooh I also got a reply from the designers about the alarm sound. They still want the slider instead of presets.
<nik90> charles: The reasoning was that the "Normal Volume" is subjective to different people
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 99 building (started: 20140626 15:35) ===
<popey> ~/71
<ogra_> the mythical 71 ...
<balloons> fginther, ok so I tweaked https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-evernote-sdk-python3/+merge/223493 a bit.. I realized I wasn't including or installing the modules properly. Now we have the pep8 errors again. I noticed the parms are slightly different on your run. Are they correct?
<kgunn> Ursinha: hey there, i understand you've volunteered to help the crazy mir guys out on ci issues...
<kgunn> i understand you might need to ramp a little with fginther's help
<popey> ./me tickles ogra_ with https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-keychain/+merge/224667
<popey> god dammit
<kgunn> ..but just so you know, we've got missed autolandings atm
<kgunn> "Started 7 hr 6 min ago"... "Waiting for next available executor on mako" http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<fginther> kgunn, Ursinha, the makos are swamped with test requests, looking to see why
<fginther> kgunn, good grief the sdk tests take over 2 hours now
<Ursinha> kgunn: yeah :) I have to finish some tasks I'm currently on though, hope it's okay to ping you guys then?
<fginther> kgunn, are you doing some manual merges?
<alan_g> fginther: yes
<fginther> kgunn, alan_g, to help with the very short term, I've bumped the priority of mir's mako job. That will help with the current backlog situation, but it's not a good long term solution
<alan_g> fginther: to help with the backlog I'm manually merging (and testing) approved branches that already passed in CI
<robru> sil2100, did you say in the foundations meeting that you were working on the IRC bot?
<sil2100> robru: yeah, tweaking some things in it and wanting to fix some of the CSV-parser hell that's going on there
<fginther> alan_g, I can help by killing the jobs queued up for those branches
<fginther> once you have them merged
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> sil2100, did you see the email where we were talking about moving that bot into this channel?
<alan_g> fginther: thanks. Do you need a list or do you have it?
<fginther> alan_g, I see https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/fix-1334287/+merge/224457 in progress
<fginther> which is merged
<alan_g> fginther: ack
<plars> cjwatson: do you have time today to talk through the image build stuff with me? or if not, perhaps tomorrow?
<fginther> alan_g, I just killed the queued job for this merged mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/move-input-channel-factory/+merge/224323
<cjwatson> plars: I have a little while.  What do you need?
<alan_g> fginther: these are the ones I've merged: lp:~andreas-pokorny/mir/input-sender lp:~alan-griffiths/mir/fix-1334287 lp:~andreas-pokorny/mir/move-input-channel-factory lp:~kdub/mir/hwc-device-test-cleanup
<plars> cjwatson: you had mentioned that I should grab you on irc so you could walk me through the process. Or if you have written instructions I'm happy to try those out first
<plars> cjwatson: this relates to the ubuntu-cdimage stuff you were working on
<cjwatson> plars: Do you have cdimage set up on a scratch host?
<plars> cjwatson: not at this moment, but I can do that
<plars> cjwatson: does it need to be trusty, or does precise work?
<fginther> alan_g, thanks. got the ones in the queue
<cjwatson> plars: You'll also need a devirtualised PPA somewhere that you plan to use in combination with the primary archive to build the image; and I'll need to know the Launchpad user (a bot?) that you plan to use
<cjwatson> plars: Right now it must be utopic
<alan_g> fginther: thanks for  tidying up after me
<cjwatson> plars: (At least if you plan to use the extra-PPA feature, which is kind of the point for you AIUI)
<cjwatson> plars: precise isn't going to be able to build touch images :)
<cjwatson> plars: Oh, wait, you mean the host you're running cdimage on, not the PPA?
<plars> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> plars: Either precise or trusty should work for that
<plars> whew, ok. I was getting really confused for a moment there :)
<cjwatson> So was I apparently ...
<mhr3> sil2100 / robru, what happened to row #33?
<plars> cjwatson: I think we have a ci bot user now, but I don't have any lp credentials for it. Let me check on that. Once I have that, you could set up the devirtualized ppa for it? or do I need to request that through IS?
<mhr3> sil2100, robru, it was about to be published in 014, but disappeared in the void
<cjwatson> plars: I can't set up devirtualised PPAs, you'll have to do that
<cjwatson> (with IS)
<cjwatson> plars: I assumed you'd be using an existing silo or something though
<cjwatson> plars: The PPA doesn't have to belong to your bot user
<cjwatson> plars: I'll need to add your bot to ~launchpad-livefs-builders though
<robru> mhr3, silo 14 was published by lukasz and merged by me. not sure where the spreadsheet line went
<plars> cjwatson: I don't think we're planning to use the existing citrain silos if that's what you mean, and there are actually bugs that prevent the entire process from working on utopic at the moment, so I'm not sure how far I can get without just kind of doing it by hand first
<mhr3> robru, ah, so just broken spreadsheet... ok
<robru> mhr3,
<robru> mhr3, yep
<plars> cjwatson: the devirtualized ppa is for building the image though right? there's not already a pool set aside for that purpose that anyone in  ~launchpad-livefs-builders can use?
<cjwatson> plars: The devirtualised PPA is the *source* for the image
<cjwatson> plars: You can build an image either from the primary archive alone, or from the primary archive plus PPAs; but packages come from the PPAs and go into the image, the resulting image does not go into the PPA
<cjwatson> plars: So you can use any existing PPA in Launchpad for the purpose of this experiment, as long as it's devirtualised
<plars> cjwatson: ah, devirt so that it can build an armhf package that will be going into the image I guess, right?
<cjwatson> plars: Later of course you'll want that to be a PPA that's the output of the CI engine for some ticket
<cjwatson> plars: Devirt because the livefs has to build on devirtualised hardware right now so this is a security requirement
<plars> ok
<cjwatson> plars: We'll be able to lift this restriction later once scalingstack is in place
<cjwatson> plars: (I did try building a livefs on our existing virt builders, but live-build and the hardy kernel don't get along)
<sil2100> robru: oh, I might have missed that
<robru> sil2100, it was the one titled 'Formalizing CI Train Sheriff'
<sil2100> robru: you want the bot in this channel then? I could modify it to only react on commands that are sent with his name in it
<sil2100> Aren't you afraid it'll spam a bit too much?
<robru> sil2100, well, read the discussion ;-) barry and stgraber both requested that they not have to care about Yet Another IRC Channel.
<sil2100> Ok, I'll read it up once I have a free moment then ;)
<robru> sil2100, take a look at queuebot in #ubuntu-release, it has a lot to say but uses channel notices instead of messages, so it's less intrusive. that would be nice
<sil2100> Right now it's a bit hard to find a free moment though!
<robru> sil2100, not urgent, but it's a thought
<sil2100> I guess it could be doable, as the idea for it to be in a different channel was Didier's idea
<robru> sil2100, yeah I never understood the rationale behind making a separate channel, and then making the bot consume the whole channel in a way that makes it impossible to talk there
<sil2100> I can understand part of those, as the bot is really a bit flaky because of the really crappy CSV parser and can sometimes be a bother, but it's nothing that should be a definite blocker
<sil2100> Especially that the CI train choo choo channel is not documented anywhere
 * sil2100 adds it to the FAQ in the meantime
 * sil2100 wonders if the image is still building
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 99 DONE (finished: 20140626 17:05) ===
<sil2100> ...
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/99.changes ===
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> imgbot reads my mind
<thostr_> could anybody reconfigure silo 7 (I changed the components)
<robru> barry, ^
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, didnt i tell you oabout the new lukasz-brain plugin i wrote ?
<sil2100> ;)
<barry> robru: reconfigured.  it's weird though - sometimes i have to hit the build button twice
<robru> barry, yes you do! the first time it does the SSO handshake and then returns you to the same page you started on.
<barry> robru: okaaaay
<robru> barry, I know, it's so convenient that it just logs you in automatically, right? ;-)
<barry> robru: yeah, even when i'm already logged in
<robru> barry, yeah, you're logged into SSO, but you're not logged in to jenkins. so the first time you click the build button, jenkins is like "who is this not logged in person! I'll redirect him to SSO!" and then SSO is all like "Hey man, that's Barry Warsaw! I'll be super-helpful and redirect him right back to the page he started on without giving any sort of visual indication of what just happened. I'm sure that's exactly what he wants!"
<barry> robru: not that i'm complaining because, bananas!
<barry> monkey see (button), monkey push
<robru> barry, and the jenkins login times out after like, 30 minutes or something. so basically yeah, the first time you click the build button, you're really clicking the "login" button. then you can click the build button for real after that.
<barry> robru: ah, it's the 30 minute logout i wasn't aware of
<robru> barry, next time you click a link through to a jenkins job, check the top right to see if you're logged in or not. if you click "login" first then the build button will work the first time
<robru> barry, yeah
<robru> barry, I don't know the exact timeout period, but it seems like I have to log in again every time I go to use it
<barry> robru: in celebration of my last official sheriff day, i finally got erc to highly the trainguards ping :)
<robru> barry, perfect ;-)
<sil2100> barry: last official sheriff day? You won't be sheriffing anymore? ;)
<robru> barry, ok, so you can be sheriff in perpetuity right? ;-)
<barry> robru: well, at least i'll be annoyed by it until i remember/bother to turn it off :)
<robru> barry, hehe
<barry> sil2100: i think so, yes.  stgraber and i were only originally supposed to serve in june and 3 business days from today (rotation period) is july
<sil2100> ACK :)
<sil2100> Right!
<barry> i guess i should start silos 7 and 13
<ogra_> yippie, gallery passes
<AlbertA> barry: robru: do I need to do anything for landing-020? it says publication needs action...
<barry> AlbertA: i don't remember what to do about that.  if robru can remind me, i can try to do whatever it is that has to be done
<robru> barry, you have to look at the diffs and approve them with your Core Dev hat on
<robru> barry, same in 19 actually
<barry> robru: ack
<barry> robru: i guess i can trust the merge proposal to show me the diff, right?  and really i only need to review the changes in the debian/ directory.  the only question i have for silo 19 (dbarth's) is why the d/copyright file got trimmed
<robru> barry, dashboard has a link directly to the packaging diffs: http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<robru> barry, and in the case of silo 19, debian/copyright got trimmed because all those files vanished. NPAPI plugins went away
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<robru> barry, go ahead and publish silo 5 while you're at it ;-)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<robru> barry, hrmm did you get my messages? i sent three in the last 15 minutes. not sure if net split cut you off
<barry> robru: the last one i got was:
<barry> <robru> barry, same in 19 actually
<robru> 11:47 <robru> barry, dashboard has a link directly to the packaging diffs: http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<robru> 11:48 <robru> barry, and in the case of silo 19, debian/copyright got trimmed because all those files vanished. NPAPI plugins went away
<robru> 11:52 <robru> barry, go ahead and publish silo 5 while you're at it ;-)
<barry> robru: ah, cool.  and done both
<robru> barry, thanks
<elopio> ping robru: can you please triage this one and add it to the roadmap?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1334767
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334767 in Ubuntu CI Services "Update the mir documentation" [Undecided,New]
<robru> elopio, what? why me? what roadmap?
<elopio> robru: to the roadmap of the CI team, so it's scheduled and somebody works on it hopefully soon.
<robru> elopio, I have no idea what you're talking about. it's not CI's job to write documentation for mir. I'll assign it to kgunn
<elopio> robru: the docs are up-to-date on the branch
<robru> elopio, sorry, just read the bug.
<elopio> what we need is to find the job that pushes the docs to the website, that seems to have been lost since trusty.
<robru> elopio, i'm asking some CI people
<elopio> robru: thanks.
<jhodapp> robru: can I get a silo for line 26 in the spreadsheet?
<robru> barry, ^
<barry> jhodapp, robru i just tried to assign it but camera-app is already in silo 4.  should i override?
<robru> barry, yeah, silo 4 is one of those "big ones" you can pretty much ignore
<barry> done.  jhodapp, happy landings!
<jhodapp> barry: thanks!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards, barry | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<fginther> elopio, ping
<elopio> fginther: pong.
<fginther> elopio, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1334371 . How are the tests executed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334371 in Ubuntu CI Services "Add autolanding jenkins jobs to ubuntu-experience-tests" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> fginther: autopilot3 run ubuntu_experience_tests
<fginther> elopio, thanks
<elopio> fginther: thanks to you for working on it.
<fginther> elopio, does this need to go into a PPA?
<elopio> fginther: whatever you think best. If you prefer it in a PPA, lets do that. Or if you prefer it to be on the archive, I can start pinging people for that too.
<fginther> elopio, I think this needs to be in the archive to facilitate the daily smoke testing (I'm assuming that's what is ultimately desired). We don't use PPAs for that.
<elopio> fginther: yes, that's what we want.
<fginther> elopio, if that is the utlimate solution, we can still do a PPA in the short term to get this bootstrapped
<elopio> fginther: that would be nice. And do you know who can help me to put it in the archive? to start figuring that out too
<rsalveti> ogra_: robru: mind if I build a new image?
<robru> rsalveti, fine by me...
<rsalveti> robru: great
<popey> #100!
<rsalveti> we landed a few big things, want to make sure we don't regress too much :-)
<rsalveti> awesome
<fginther> elopio, I'm embarrassed to say I don't know where to start.
<fginther> balloons, are you around? Do you know anything about getting a pure test package into the archive? elopio has something that falls into this category
<rsalveti> ok, just triggered a new image
* barry changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 100 building (started: 20140626 21:50) ===
<Wellark> hey guys!
<Wellark> is silo4 landing any time soon?
<Wellark> I have system-settings MP ready to land
<Wellark> in silo7
<Wellark> and I would not want to collide with silo4
<robru> Saviq, t1mp ^
<Wellark> oh, well. first come first served, right? :)
<Wellark> silo 4 only has 13 MP's in it. it should not be a big deal to rebuild it, right....
<balloons> fginther, a pure test package?
<balloons> like something -autopilot? or something else?
<cjwatson> plars: Any luck?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-27
<rsalveti> popey: are you able to reproduce bug 1334940?
<ubot5> bug 1334940 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Can't scan videos on ubuntu touch (flo, image 100)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334940
<Saviq> sil2100, can we kick M&C on silo 5 do you think?
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 28?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> tvoss: let's see if there will be no conflicts
<tvoss> sil2100, there most likely will be, but it's really only build system setups
<tvoss> sil2100, also note that the list of mps is not complete, yet
<sil2100> tvoss: anyway, silo 008 is for you
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<tvoss> sil2100, I will add a bunch of MPs now, and ping you once done to ask for a reconfigure
<sil2100> tvoss: ok :)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100 | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> davmor2: hey, meeting?
<seb128> sil2100, thanks for handling that settings landing! seems like you can m&c it now as well
<t1mp> any ideas why jenkins is so slow these days? It takes >10h for a happroved MR to land in a branch
<mhr3> psivaa, ping?
<mhr3> psivaa, would you happen to know anything about foo:native not working on jenkins?
<ogra_> t1mp, there was a mail
<psivaa> mhr3: do you have a link for the job
<mhr3> psivaa, here's one https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-team-unity-scope-click-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/129/console
<mhr3> psivaa, another https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mediascanner2-utopic-amd64-ci/38/console
<mhr3> psivaa, and there will be few more
<t1mp> ogra_: ah yes, I see now.
<t1mp> thanks.. I hope a solution can be found
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, would you mind publishing silo 13?
<tvoss> sil2100, could you reconfigure silo 27 please?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> One moment please and I'm handling your requests
<Laney> Your call is important to us
<tvoss> sil2100, can I push build and see the world explode?
<tvoss> sil2100, pushed the button :)
<psivaa> mhr3: sorry, could not find much info as to why it's failing except:
<psivaa> sh: 1: x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc-4.9: not found
<psivaa> dpkg-architecture: warning: couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<mhr3> psivaa, hmm, wouldn't you anyway get that error *after* the dep checks?
<mhr3> psivaa, plus it's not really an error... just a warning :)
<popey> sil2100: ogra_ i can't land camera it in the store right now because the frameworks has been updated..
<psivaa> mhr3: ok, but i dont see that in passing jobs.
<ogra_> to something non existing ??
<popey> -dev2 was pushed to click and the camera app uses it, but the docs, the store and the reviewers tools aren't updated
<popey> exists on the device, yeah
<popey> but nowhere else
<popey> looks like a conversation in #phablet last night
<popey> wish people would use the public channels
<psivaa> mhr3: the installed version of gcc in the host is: 4.8.2-19ubuntu1, if that points to anything.
<mhr3> psivaa, well what changed is the addition of gcc-4.9:native to the control file, and apparently pbuilder doesn't like that, i've heard that you were stripping the native suffix because of that, but i guess that stripping isn't global?
<ogra_> sigh
<psivaa> mhr3: i have no idea about that :), sorry. i'll ask fginther when he's around.
 * sil2100 sighs
<psivaa> too many sighs :)
<mhr3> psivaa, ok, thanks for looking into it anyway
 * mhr3 sighs too
<sil2100> tvoss: the reconfigure has failed it seems, let me reconfigure again
<tvoss> sil2100, hmmm, the silo is building
<psivaa> mhr3: np.
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, it might not have built all the components then
<sil2100> tvoss: let me re-run it in a moment
<tvoss> sil2100, yup, the build failed
<ogra_> popey, ah, to prevent it from being offered to images with older frameworks
<popey> yes
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> do we have any ETA for the update of the tools ?
<ogra_> (and docs)
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, the build failed also from a different reason, let me try and get to the source of it
<popey> ogra_: jdstrand owns the docs and tools, asked james for ETA on store
<ogra_> thanks
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> tvoss: so, it seems that the unity-scope-click merge proposal branch targets lp:unity-scope-click/devel which is not up to sync with the archive
<sil2100> tvoss: not sure if lp:unity-scope-click/devel should be used? What is the main branch for this project? I see lp:unity-scope-click being in sync with the archive
<sil2100> I think you'll have to ask the author to retarget the merge
<sil2100> ogra_, popey: you think we should wait with 102 for that to happen?
<ogra_> sil2100, no, lets build one
<sil2100> Ok then, let's kick a new image
<popey> ☹
<popey> ogra_: before you do..
<ogra_> yeah ?
<popey> any chance you can add my libkeychain to the image?
<ogra_> that will cost another publisher run, but yeah, i can
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-keychain/+merge/224667
<popey> thanks
<tvoss> thostr_, ^ please see sil's comment
<cjwatson> mhr3: As I noted in whatever unity-scope-click MP it was, I really think the advice to use g++-4.9:native is wrong - even though there does seem to be something suspicious here going on in jenkins.
<mhr3> cjwatson, well pbuilder not supporting :native is what's wrong
<mhr3> cjwatson, i'll let you fight with xnox about the need for :native, imo explicitely picking gcc version on individual packages like this is already what's wrong :P
<xnox> cjwatson: well the intention is to protect from c++11 abi breaks.
<xnox> cjwatson: yet, without breaking cross compilation....
<xnox> cjwatson: not add that dependency at all?
 * xnox ponders where pbuilderjenkins is maintained.
<fginther> psivaa, mhr3, the ':native' stripping is not global. I'm applying it to unity-scopes-api now
<mhr3> fginther, well, it would need to be applied to about ~15 projects
<mhr3> at least
<psivaa> fginther: ack, thanks. i'll take a look at it later for future ref :)
<cjwatson> mhr3: No, there are excellent reasons to control the timing of C++11 ABI changes
<cjwatson> xnox: The thing we need to do to make explicit compiler build-dependencies work for cross-building isn't to use :native, but to have sbuild know when to turn g++-4.9 into g++-4.9-$triplet
<cjwatson> mhr3: Thomas is working on that set of packages, after discussion with me and Steve
<cjwatson> xnox: g++-4.9:native doesn't help the cross case - sure, it'll give you a compiler that executes on the build architecture rather than on the host architecture, but it'll also target the build architecture so it's no good
<cjwatson> xnox: I've been over this extensively with Wookey :-)
<mhr3> cjwatson, i know, i just don't like that they're even needed... anyway that doesn't mean that half of unity stack should stop being cross buildable
<cjwatson> xnox: I agree that this set of changes regresses cross-compilation, but realistically that's less important than controlling ABI changes in this case
<cjwatson> (Well, may regress; I don't know what the current state of cross-building for this particular set of packages is)
<cjwatson> mhr3: Like I say, we can and should fix this centrally
<mhr3> cjwatson, and meanwhile any development can suffer?
<cjwatson> mhr3: This is just making a well-known problem cover a few more packages
<cjwatson> mhr3: Um, development suffers either way, this change isn't being made for no reason!
<cjwatson> mhr3: We had to revert a toolchain defaults change until this was sorted out
<cjwatson> mhr3: There is no currently-available method that both preserves cross-building and permits control of C++11 ABI changes across g++ version changes, to the best of my knowledge.  You could always not use a C++ version with experimental toolchain support :P
<cjwatson> (But that ship has sailed, I know)
<xnox> cjwatson: yes, i am aware that there is no way to declare cross-compilers as a build-dependency. Without adding any dependency the package will fail to build from source, given the export in the debian/rules. The extra dependency helps to keep native build working even after g++4.9 -> g++4.10 default change, but will not help x-building.
<fginther> cjwatson, For CI, we have to strip out :native as pbuilder doesn't parse it correctly even though we are already doing native builds
<cjwatson> fginther: yes, I know, but that apparently isn't working quite right in all cases, given this conversation
<fginther> cjwatson, this is applied as a hook and currently only to the projects when needed
<cjwatson> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-team-unity-scope-click-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/129/console
<xnox> imho, just adding the export of CC/CXX in debian/rules is suffcient to guarantee package builds against expected compiler abi.
<cjwatson> fginther: aha, why not globally?
<cjwatson> xnox: No, because the point is to decouple these changes from our toolchain default switch
<fginther> cjwatson, it was new and I didn't want to introduce it global until it was needed globally
<cjwatson> xnox: That would make it impossible to continue building against g++-4.8 after we switch to g++-4.9, for instance, or vice versa
<cjwatson> xnox: Which is the point (not to do that for an extended period of time, but to give those projects control over when they switch because they have to coordinate SONAME changes and such)
<fginther> mhr3, cjwatson, it's been working fine so far, so I see no reason to not apply it to all projects. It's just that it's time didn't come until today :-)
<xnox> cjwatson: right. There was proposal emailed to allow specifying cross-compilers, such that they are appropriately remapped using a build profile something a keen off "gcc-4.9 <!cross-building>, ARCH-gcc-4.9 <cross-building>"
<cjwatson> tvoss|food: ^- you might want to be aware of the above conversation
<xnox> but exact semantics have not been implemented yet.
<xnox> I think we will be discussing this at the Debconf.
<cjwatson> xnox: right, exactly, that's what I discussed with Wookey years ago
<xnox> ack. so same thing.
<cjwatson> xnox: AFAIK the only thing that needs to be sorted is the way to tell which packages this should be applied to; I think I suggested a control field in the various relevant compiler packages, although I forget the name we settled on
<cjwatson> (and of course implementation in dpkg-checkbuilddeps and sbuild)
<brendand> ogra_, you won't believe the explanation for the autopilot bug :)
<tvoss|food> cjwatson, ack and thanks
<cjwatson> brendand: this one weird autopilot bug, discovered by a mom
<brendand> cjwatson, earn $$$ without doing anything!!!
<brendand> ogra_, here's the guilty landing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7710576/
<brendand> ogra_, start with #95
<brendand> ogra_, then install qtubuntu-sensors
<brendand> ogra_, run the test suite and autopilot gets dbus *errors*
<brendand> ogra_, then install ubuntu-application-api2-touch and they turn from errors into delays
<brendand> ogra_, so i guess they tried to fix the dbus error incorrectly
<brendand> ogra_, i do wonder though why autopilot has to scan the whole bus
<brendand> ogra_, i need to ask them that
<brendand> ogra_, so what can we do? revert that? i guess we need to get ricmm and/or rsalveti involved
<ogra_> brendand, show it to ricmm
<sil2100> brendand: \o/
<brendand> ogra_, ok
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, as per ogra_'s proposition, let's wait for ricmm to comment on this
<sil2100> ricmm: ^
<h0x15> Suggestion: some html page with an graphic representation of number of failures/crashes vs build number. Something like http://ci.debian.net on ci.ubuntu ?
<ogra_> h0x15, do you mean http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ ?
<ogra_> or more detailed http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/99:20140626.1:20140625/8744/
<h0x15> yes, but visual grafig
<h0x15> chart
<thostr_> could somebody reconfigure silo *
<thostr_> silo 8 that is
<ricmm> sil2100: so whats the issue?
<ricmm> ogra_:
<ogra_> ricmm, seems our testing got extremely slow sinse papi2
<ogra_> *since
<ogra_> or rather with the new qtubuntu-sensors
<ricmm> 95 is the orient
<ricmm> not papi2
<ogra_> see brendand above
<ogra_> right, sorry
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<ricmm> brendand: extremely slow in what way? do you have a bug number with the information?
<ogra_> ricmm, the UITK autopilot tests turned into a several hour job ... there is a dbus timeout that adds ~30sec per loop
<brendand> ricmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1334676
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334676 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Applications have a dead open dbus connection (since image #96)" [Critical,New]
<ogra_> all other AP tests got slow too
<thostr_> trainguards: can anybody reconfigure silo 8
<ricmm> brendand: and reverting the changes from the usensord landing fixes it?
<ricmm> it might be dbus-cpp which we use to reach the usensord service
<ricmm> which became apparent now that usernsord is a dbus service
<ricmm> I'll examine after lunch if you dont mind
<ricmm> as its getting cold
<brendand> ricmm, yes
<popey> ogra_: sil2100 camera updated in store
<thostr_> sil2100: can you reconfigure silo 8
<tvoss> davmor2, around?
<tvoss> mandel, oSoMoN you fine with me setting silo 11 to tested?
<davmor2> tvoss: I am
<tvoss> davmor2, hey there :)
<sil2100> thostr_: sure
<sil2100> popey: \o/
<sil2100> thostr_: I'm on lunch now so it's taking a bit longer for me to notice pings :)
<tvoss> davmor2, I filed the issue you encountered in bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/location-service/+bug/1335102
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335102 in platform-api "Stopping positioning updates/the gps provider should release wake lock" [High,Confirmed]
<tvoss> davmor2, mandel, oSoMoN are you guys then fine with me setting silo 11 to tested?
<davmor2> tvoss: yeap everything works in 011 and it doesn't really break anything.  Except for killing the battery :)
<tvoss> davmor2, ack, thank you
<mhr3> is something wrong with s-jenkins?
<mhr3> can't reach it
<mhr3> if only i knew its ip
<popey> mhr3: $ host s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci
<popey> s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci is an alias for mayura.ubuntu-ci.
<popey> mayura.ubuntu-ci has address 10.98.3.13
<popey> mhr3: working fine here
<oSoMoN> tvoss, yup, as far as I’m concerned silo 11 is good to go
<mhr3> popey, thx, works via ip here too, just no dns it seems
<mhr3> i'll blame the upgrade that i just did
<ricmm> tvoss: ping
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100 | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<jdstrand> ogra_ (and popey): tools are fine (we don't have to change anything atm-- we will in the future so keeping them in mind with new frameworks is a good idea). I used to be able to edit the docs, but part moved out to a spreadsheet that I can't edit. I've asked lool to update it
<popey> sweet, thanks
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 102 building (started: 20140627 13:15) ===
<alan_g> josepht: there seems to be something odd with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-autolanding/
<alan_g> I'd expect it to correspond with the "ready to land" in https://code.launchpad.net/mir/+activereviews
<alan_g> But 804 is still in the latter and the other six in the latter are not in the former.
<alan_g> Any idea what's going on?
<kgunn> Ursinha: ^ sorry if i'm a redundant ping
<josepht> alan_g: let me take a look
<mhr3> fginther, so is the :native stripping going to be global?
* stgraber changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100, stgraer | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<jdstrand> fyi, just sent to the list. I did an emergency no-code-change upload for bug #1334940, but that has an unrelated testsuite failure
<ubot5> bug 1334940 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Can't scan videos on ubuntu touch (flo, image 100)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334940
<josepht> alan_g: it looks like the generic-land job failed to aquire a lock on bzr+ssh://ps-jenkins@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch/
<jdstrand> I have alerted Satoris, who is looking into it
<josepht> alan_g: I'll try re-running that build
<sil2100> davmor2: once 102 is built, could you take a look at it promotion-wise?
<davmor2> sil2100: if the issue with not displaying music or videos is still there then no
<alan_g> josepht: that may take some time.
<alan_g> alf__: ^^
<sil2100> davmor2: you mean the mediascanner bug?
<josepht> alan_g: sorry, I meant the generic-land build, it's pretty quick and it failed again trying to acquire the lock.
<davmor2> sil2100: yes
<davmor2> sil2100: people having no access to their music or videos kinda sucks
<sil2100> davmor2: I see a fix in the archive... I wonder if it made it to this image
<sil2100> Of course it didn't make it ;/
<sil2100> As it's still in -proposed
<davmor2> sil2100: it failed to build see mailing list team are on it now I think
<alan_g> josepht: weird. I just tried running break-lock --verbose ... it reported nothing
<sil2100> Ah, right, email from 15 minutes ago
<sil2100> Ok, so I'm starting to feel pressure here...
<josepht> alan_g: Unable to obtain lock  held by alan-griffiths@bazaar.launchpad.net on taotie (process #28697), acquired 20 hours, 57 minutes ago.
<alan_g> josepht: That's me. But...! I'll try merging that MP locally and push it - see what happens then
<josepht> alan_g: hold on
<mandel> tvoss, +1 from me for silo 11
<josepht> alan_g: it seems to have merged that time
<sil2100> ricmm: how's the dbus-related regression analysis proceeding?
<alan_g> \o/
<ricmm> sil2100: we are looking into it
<alan_g> josepht: thanks. Any idea why jenkin's hasn't picked up the other jobs?
<ricmm> sil2100: but no definitives. it should be related to using dbus-cpp to reach usensord
<ricmm> trying to figure out which bit is actually timing out
<josepht> alan_g: it also looks like jenkins has kicked off builds for the others as well
<ricmm> brendand_: do you know exactly what it is that autopilot is trying to do?
<brendand_> ricmm, the bug should say. but if it's not clear i can describe it in more detail
<alan_g> josepht: where do you see that?
<josepht> alan_g: s-jenkins
<alan_g> josepht: Ah. I was looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com - and that doesn't show the pending ones.
<ricmm> brendand_: describe it in more detail, what exactly is autopilot trying to do by probing into connection peers?
<alan_g> josepht: thanks for the help
<ricmm> brendand_: to find it is a testability interface?
<ricmm> if it is*
<josepht> alan_g: my pleasure
<ricmm> brendand_: also, got a test that fails every time?
<ricmm> or is it all of them
<brendand_> ricmm, yes it seems to be trying to find if that connection has the introspection interface
<brendand_> ricmm, i run ubuntuuitoolkit. using --verbose
<ricmm> brendand_: ok
<brendand_> ricmm, you should see it hang for ~30 seconds, and then the error described
<brendand_> ricmm, i think this log from pitti might be helpful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7709407/
<ricmm> brendand_: right, and the bug there is what, the app exit behaviour?
<ricmm> I'm not seeing any timeouts in that log
<brendand_> ricmm, the messages at the bottom
<brendand_> ricmm, it seems to suggest a problem closing the connection
<ricmm> those only show when the application exits
<brendand_> ricmm, ok i won't read too much into it then
<brendand_> ricmm, i'll leave it to you. if you have any more questions for me or need me to try anything, let me know
<ricmm> brendand_: so if its the usage of the dbus usensord interface, reverting qtubuntu-sensors to anything before 24.3 should fix it
<ricmm> is that correct?
<brendand_> ricmm, well doing qtubuntu-sensors:armhf from 0.6+14.10.20140623.3-0ubuntu1 to 0.6+14.10.20140624.3-0ubuntu1 broke it
<brendand_> ricmm, i didn't try then reverting it again
<brendand_> ricmm, i can do that now
<ricmm> 23.3 fixes it just checked
<brendand_> ricmm, read my last comment on the bug though. if you *just* upgrade qtubuntu-sensors then it is broken in a different, less subtle way
<brendand_> ricmm, ok cool
<ricmm> if you just upgrade qtubuntu-sensors the API wont be available from platform-api
<brendand_> ricmm, yeah
<brendand_> ricmm, so is it that the new api is broken then?
<ricmm> the API is using dbus-cpp to open a connection to the vibration service
<ricmm> something there is setting itself up in a way that it baffles autopilot
<ricmm> thomas will help in a minute as he knows that code best
<ricmm> it'd be great if I could know the exact autopilot lines that are doing this probing
<ricmm> which them timeouts
<brendand_> ricmm, you can reproduce it without AP like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7709477/
<brendand_> ricmm, using qdbus
<brendand_> ricmm, i could give you the autopilot lines as well if you want
<ricmm> brendand_: ah thats amaizing :)
<brendand_> ricmm, but probably easier with those steps
<ricmm> sure, but this looks good enough
<ricmm> brendand_: the one thing I dont get is why autopilot needs to probe into the application's connections
<ricmm> is that to see if the application connected back to autopilot? if it finds itself in the tree?
<fginther> mhr3, yes, it will be made global. It will take a day or two to roll it out, so if another project needs it right now, we'll need to update it individually.
<brendand_> ricmm,  i need to find that out. but i don't think it's worth getting hung up on it. it can't be good that some dead dbus connection is being left around like that, right?
<ricmm> brendand_: its not a dead dbus connection, its a timing out introspect call
<ricmm> brendand_: the bug lies either with usensord or dbus-cpp
<ricmm> brendand_: I just want to know why the need to introspect the tested app's connections to find itself
<jdstrand> hey, we need a/win 32
<jdstrand> meh
<plars> cjwatson, fginther, ev: I think we can skip the hangout if you want. I just sent an email. cjwatson: your response was very helpful and I think I have a better idea of what is needed.
<boiko> sil2100: hi, could you please reconfigure landing-006? renato just told me there are some extra MRs needed for that one
<ev> cool
<cjwatson> plars: Ah, good timing, I was just about to engage in battle with audio
<fginther> plars, ack
<sil2100> boiko: sure
<cjwatson> plars: Cool
<jdstrand> hey, can I have a silo for mediascanner2 (line 31)
<sil2100> boiko: reconfigured
<jdstrand> it is a no-code-change update to bring the packaging in sync with my emergency upload from today and then a ftbfs fix on top of that. the fix is to disable a test that is broken due to a change in sqlite behavior
<jdstrand> that test failure doesn't indicate that mediascanner2 is broken (I'm told) and simply needs to be updated
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, so we might need to rebuild location-service from silo 11 - the changelog is too poor... there is a lot of changes but they're not mentioned in the changelog :|
<sil2100> The core devs would kill me if this would go to the archive
<sil2100> Especially oSoMoN
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> ogra_:
 * sil2100 has some typing problems it seems
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ignore my ping ;)
 * ogra_ hopes oSoMoN also check for proper changelog though ;)
 * oSoMoN can also kill
<oSoMoN> ogra_, not just improper changelogs, also poor commit messages
<ogra_> yeah
<jdstrand> note, this mediascanner2 landing is crucial for the mediascanner2 to be able to scan on the device, because the apparmor fix to fix that can't land without the fix for the ftbfs
<stgraber> jdstrand: you got silo 7
<jdstrand> thanks!
<stgraber> AlbertA: you've got silo 13
<sergiusens> sil2100: hey, I don't understand this error; care to explain?
<sil2100> sergiusens: hey! Which one?
<sergiusens> sil2100: lolz; Friday woes :-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/120/console
<sergiusens> forgot to paste the link :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 102 DONE (finished: 20140627 14:45) ===
<sil2100> ohoho, oh my
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/102.changes ===
<sil2100> This is one absurd error
<sil2100> sergiusens: I noticed you have a gift of making citrain confused!
<sil2100> Let me dive into this one
<stgraber> tvoss: libjsoncpp-dev and libnet-cpp-dev are universe packages, location-service is in main, so you'll need to file an MIR for each of them before I can let your package in
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, I see the problem I think
<sil2100> sergiusens: I mean... not sure if that's it, but it might lead to the confusion of citrain
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, the problem seems to be that there is a mismatch between the lp-project name (lp:udm) and the source package name (golang-udm)
<tvoss> stgraber, ack
<sil2100> sergiusens: the principle of all citrain (and also cu2d) project is that the lp project name needs to be the same as the source package name
<tvoss> stgraber, or alternatively patch out those dependencies, correct?
<stgraber> tvoss: right, dropping those two dependencies works too :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: this migth be the problem, and it's not really fixable in citrain as it's as I mentioned - it's a principle which CI Train enabled projects need to follow :)
<tvoss> stgraber, can I patch them out from the existing MR?
<stgraber> tvoss: yeah, that should be fine, update the current MR, rebuild it in the silo and that should do the trick
<jdstrand> sil2100: hrmm, failure to merge the source :\
<sil2100> jdstrand: where?
<lool> jdstrand: I've updated the spreadsheet and gave you write acess
<tvoss> stgraber, I'm confused, isn't the unity-scopes-api in main?
<jdstrand> sil2100: it merges fine here. I have a feeling it is because of the changelog. the MR updates the changelog to sync to what is in the archive, but then expects something more
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<jdstrand> sil2100: should we update the changelog too?
<stgraber> tvoss:  unity-scopes-api | 0.5.1+14.10.20140626-0ubuntu1 | utopic/universe | source
<stgraber> tvoss: so, no
<tvoss> stgraber, ack and thx
<tvoss> stgraber, my bad then
<jdstrand> sil2100: eg, to have ubuntu3?
<sil2100> jdstrand: wait, from what I see the build failure in silo 007 is caused by something else?
<sil2100> (we're talking about 007, right?)
<jdstrand> oh, right, not approved
<jdstrand> yes, let me address that
<sergiusens> sil2100: we had this discussion once; and didrocks told us it was supported though
<stgraber> sergiusens: it sure should be, otherwise we wouldn't be able to land any of the system-image stuff
<ricmm> sergiusens: so we know the issue, go-dbus has no default error if the interfaces are no introspectable
<ricmm> sil2100: ^
<ricmm> sergiusens: that wasnt for you, was for sil
<sergiusens> I assumed :-)
<ricmm> so sergio will try his best, but ultimately this exposes an architectural issue with autopilot
<ricmm> brendand_: ^
<sergiusens> sil2100: I'll fix that and you fix my issue ;) fair trade :-)
<ricmm> I still dont understand why it needs to probe into the application's connections to check if the application has connected to autopilot
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, let me dig in deeper then ;) Didn't know Didier removed this restriction
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> hm
<sergiusens> yeah, stgraber brings me some confidence that it should be working
<sergiusens> sil2100: also, this is the first train landing for this
<sil2100> Ok, I think I know what's up then ;) But let me double check first before I spout out another theory!
<sil2100> Yeah, this might be the reason, I think citrain might be confused by the lack of tags
<sil2100> sergiusens: could you try tagging in bzr the revision that's released into the archive?
<sergiusens> sil2100: in trunk I asume; will do
<sil2100> i.e. 0.1-0ubuntu1 in trunk, probably revision no 2
<sil2100> Yeah :)
 * sergiusens tries build
<sergiusens> sil2100: still breaks
<sergiusens> sil2100: I can force build I guess
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100, stgraer | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me take a look again then
<brendand_> ricmm, it might not be an 'issue' though - it might be essential for autopilot to do it, so please - keep looking on your side for a solution
<balloons> fginther, can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/fix-evernote-sdk-python3/+merge/223493 again? I see the pep8 errors again that you tried to get rid of earlier in the week. I fixed the errors in the code we want to be checking
<brendand_> ricmm, i really don't understand autopilot well enough to know if there is another approach that can be used. we need to wait for someone who does to come online
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> sergiusens: I see the problem... it's a bit more trivial it seems
<brendand_> ricmm, did you find any root cause yet?
<brendand_> ricmm, is it the go-dbus thing you mentioned?
<sil2100> sergiusens: so, only now I noticed that trunk still has 0.1-0ubuntu1 in the changelog as UNRELEASED
<sil2100> sergiusens: so... please make a quick direct push to trunk where you change 0.1-0ubuntu1 to utopic and maybe re-tag this one to 0.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> sergiusens: it should work like a charm then
<sergiusens> sil2100: ah, that can actually be it; is there a way to remove the tag easily though?
<sergiusens> or only with --overwrite?
<sil2100> sergiusens: I'm not sure... I know I did it a few times, but I don't remember if I didn't have to --overwrite in the end
<sergiusens> ack, I'll figure it out
<sil2100> As it's a new project I guess even --overwrite wouldn't hurt I guess... still, you might try doing a bzr tag --delete and then re-tagging it and pushing without it
<sil2100> Who knows? Maybe it'll allow it
<ogra_> if you are the only committer --overwrite is ok
<fginther> balloons, did the packaging change recently? It looks like it's now looking in the temporary install path, should just add that to the exclude list
<balloons> fginther, yes, I needed to add those modules to the packaging.. failed to do that originally :-)
<fginther> balloons, I'll have to update the hook then, hang on
<ricmm> brendand_: we have the solution on our side, just saying that we need to figure out why autopilot is doing this, because it is certainly a hack to find if the client connected back to autopilot
<ricmm> so this fix, and the subsequent autopilot investigation, are separate things
<ricmm> brendand_: the problem is that go-dbus doesnt provide introspection by default
<ricmm> brendand_: so the way to fix it right now is to manually add introspection to usensord, which is the offending service
<ricmm> we'll fix it np
<brendand_> ricmm, sure - if autopilot doesn't *have* to use such a technique then it certainly shouldn't. like i said, i'll pursue it with them
<brendand_> ricmm, you could comment on the bug with such analysis as well
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100, stgraer | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<sergiusens> sil2100: it's building now
<sil2100> sergiusens: excellent
<sergiusens> thanks
<tvoss> sil2100, seb128 to make sure: silo 8 shouldn't be blocking any other landings right now
<seb128> tvoss, there is nothing in 8?
<seb128> oh
<seb128> it didn't even build
<seb128> tvoss, no, it should not
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, and what about the ringer thing in the end?
<tvoss> seb128, even if it did build, it is just for staging the toolchain specific changes right now
<tvoss> seb128, sil2100 can you guys hand over that information to the next "shift"? :)
<tvoss> mandel, ^
<seb128> tvoss, right, that's a test silo
<tvoss> mandel, feel free to go ahead with your landing
<seb128> tvoss, just write that in the comment column
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm still running tests
<sil2100> tvoss: sure ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, seb128 updated the comments column :) thanks
<sil2100> stgraber: ^ just so you know, silo 008 is a test silo and shouldn't block assignment of other silos
<davmor2> sil2100: ringer seems to be working at least :)
<seb128> tvoss, yw
<sil2100> davmor2: but is the blocker bug still happening? ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: I know we won't promote anyway now, but I want to at least know the situation
<sil2100> I'm starting to feel the pressure of no promotions for a week
<mandel> sil2100, seb128 it would be ideal to land what we have in line 16 that uses dbus-cpp before tvoss work
<sil2100> Monday is TRAINCON-0 already
<davmor2> sil2100: it's a race condition I'm sure of it.  So it isn't happening this time that's not to say it might not kick in again.  I would say down grade it.  Keep watching for it and when it is reproducible leave the device in that state and then get the devs involved till it is actually fixed
<sil2100> davmor2: right, but is it something you would block on right now promotion-wise?
<stgraber> sil2100: yeah, I noticed, I ran into this with jdstrand's landing
<davmor2> sil2100: no that's what I'm saying downgrade it from promotion blocker to other bugs of interest or whatever the section is called and just monitor it there till some has a device back in that state and then work with the devs till it is fixed
<davmor2> sil2100: it's to random to block on
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> davmor2: ACK, I guess that sounds sane
<boiko> sil2100: thanks (/me was out for lunch)
<sil2100> I'll be there in a moment
<popey> stupid browser crash
<sergiusens> brendand: ricmm: mandel at least according to the dbus spec; implementing introspection is optional (it says MAY and to use the RFC definition of it)
<mandel> sergiusens, I know it is optional for objects to implement the interface... but it is very useful and everyone assumes it is there
<mandel> sergiusens, but you know what they say when you assume ;)
<sergiusens> mandel: then they need to request a spec update ;-)
<mandel> sergiusens, probably, or we just have to provide an easy way to provide the instrospect for the libs, I'm thinking about how to do it with dbus-cpp 'cause it has the same issue
<sergiusens> mandel: then usensord is not the only one causing slow downs ;-)
<sergiusens> mandel: should just fix autopilot then ;-)
<mandel> sergiusens, no, the dbus-cpp ones have the exact same issue, but I can just push the go-dbus problem to you hehe
<sergiusens> mandel: if I fix it, you are next in line :-P
<mandel> sergiusens, I do agree, the way that autopilot works is wrong, makes waaaaay to many assumptions with no scientific base
<mandel> sergiusens, if I'm next.. can you take some time ;)
<sergiusens> let's just call it an autopilot bug then
<sergiusens> lolz
<sergiusens> sil2100: ^^
<sergiusens> just in case ;-)
<sergiusens> not just usensord
<sergiusens> mandel: btw, media-hub would solve it for you ;-)
<mandel> sergiusens, it is defiently not just sensord, all daemons that do not have an Introspect interface implemented will have it, yet, there is a bug  in ygo-dbus
<ogra_> scientific base ? whats that ?
<mandel> sergiusens, it should raise a NoSuchInterface error instead of doing nothing :)
<mandel> ogra_, something I just pulled out of a hat ;)
<sergiusens> mandel: it returns MethodUnkown
<ogra_> mandel, you magician you  !!!
<brendand_> <sergiusens> let's just call it an autopilot bug then
<brendand_> ^ NO
<sergiusens> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711951/
<mandel> sergiusens, yet autopilot has a timeout?
<sergiusens> brendand_: reasoning?
<mandel> sergiusens, but, you do have an object in / correct?
<sergiusens> mandel: nope; that's why I called both; just in case
<sergiusens> returns an error in both cases
<mandel> sergiusens, well, an error should be returned and autopilot should deal with it, dbus does make a diff when the object is not there => http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/api/html/dbus-protocol_8h_source.html
<brendand_> sergiusens, so you're saying usensord doesn't do anything wrong?
<mandel> sergiusens, I would use #define DBUS_ERROR_UNKNOWN_INTERFACE "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownInterface"
<ricmm> well the case here is different, usensord (go-dbus) just timesout
<mandel> seb128, and #define DBUS_ERROR_UNKNOWN_OBJECT "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject"
<ricmm> mandel: does dbus-cpp return an error for unavailable interfaces?
<mandel> seb128, sorry,
<mandel> sergiusens, ^^
<ricmm> right, thats what the other services on the bus that arent introspectable return
<sergiusens> ricmm: my dbus-send calls return errors
<mandel> ricmm, I need to check I don't know it by heart
<sergiusens> ricmm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7711951/
<mandel> sergiusens, I think is better to use org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownInterface for the interface, that would be the only bug I can see
<sergiusens> mandel: I could return UnkownInterface; that's easy
<mandel> brendand_, the fact that a dbus object is not introspectable is not a bug at all since there is no guarantee that the object implements it, that said, an error should be returned and not just a timeout
<sergiusens> brendand_: I'm saying autopilot should not rely on things that aren't mandatory on the dbus spec
<mandel> sergiusens, that would be ideal, since with that error we know is not a missing method but an interface not implemented
<mandel> and is easier to spot
<sergiusens> mandel: I'll fix that then
<mandel> sergiusens, love it :)
<ricmm> sergiusens: this return of yours is after a patch? or is that what you get by default on the bus
<brendand_> mandel, does the dbus spec have an opinion on how to handle that? does it say an error should be returned?
<ricmm> method call sender=:1.373 -> dest=:1.284 serial=2 path=/; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable; member=Introspect
<ricmm> this is the blocking call
<mandel> brendand_, and error should be returned and it it is a known one: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownInterface
<brendand_> mandel, i think autopilot handles the situation where the correct error is returned just fine
<mandel> brendand_, so if you get that error in the reply, you know that you are missing the interface and you can skip the test with a nice message
<sergiusens> ricmm: what is :1.284 ?
<brendand_> mandel, so if that's what the spec says and usensord is not doing that, then the bug is in usensord
<mandel> brendand_, if that is the case the only issue is go-dbus not returning the error
<brendand_> mandel, but to repeat what i said before, i am going to suggest to them that autopilot might want to be cleverer about this eventuality
<mandel> brendand_, we have to blame it lower in the stack, you will have the same issue with all daemons that us go-dbus
<mandel> s/us/use
<ricmm> :1.285
<brendand_> mandel, what is timing out exactly? it's not autopilot because qdbus also does the same thing
<jdstrand> sil2100: hey, so I got the MR approved and updated the changelog manually but am seeing this: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-1-build/83/console
<mandel> brendand_, you get a timeout error from go-dbus
<jdstrand> sil2100: do I need to reconfigure the ppa?
<sergiusens> mandel: can you show me the timeout error?
<sergiusens> mandel: I am not seeing it
<mandel> sergiusens, this is from ricmm => http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7709477/
<sergiusens> mandel: brendand_ I don't see a timeout here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7712004/
<mandel> sergiusens,  1.158
<brendand_> mandel, sergiusens - please update https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1334676 with your findings so the autopilot team can decide if they need to do anything in response
<sergiusens> mandel: usensord is a named service
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334676 in qtubuntu-sensors "Applications have a dead open dbus connection (since image #96)" [Critical,New]
<brendand_> gotta go now
<mandel> sergiusens, hm..
<mandel> sergiusens, we need to get the exact tests that ricmm did
<brendand_> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7709477/
<brendand_> mandel, i asked him to follow those - he should confirm though
<ricmm> yea, just follow that
<ricmm> you'll see it failing to introspect that connection
<ricmm> however I'm not entirely sure what that means, im no dbus expert
<ricmm> certainly if you introspect usensord's name you'll get an error, no timeout
<ricmm> but if you target that connection, it dies
<mandel> ricmm, if it is a named service you will need to use as a named one and that might be the issue
<mandel> I need to run to do some errands before everything close
<mandel> sergiusens, I think that if you are returning the error the issue is the what you mentioned, it is a named service
<AlbertA> sil2100: landing-013 ready to go
<sergiusens> brendand: ricmm mandel well I'm going to investigate some more; but it isn't as simple as I originally thought
<fginther> Saviq, does lp:unity-system-compositor/devel-mir-next replace lp:~mir-team/unity-system-compositor/development-branch ?
<sergiusens> ricmm: mandel http://paste.ubuntu.com/7712099/
<ricmm> sergiusens: works the second time?
<ricmm> thats not the usensord connection tho
<sergiusens> ricmm: yeah...
<sergiusens> nope
<ricmm> the usensord connection fails all the times
<sergiusens> ricmm: so is it possible that the unnamed connection is the client connection? I'm not sure how that is supposed to work though...
<jdstrand> I need help with silo 7
<jdstrand> it is telling me to adjust the changelog, which I've done and it still fails
<jdstrand> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-1-build/84/console
<jdstrand> I don't know what to do at this point
<ricmm> sergiusens: im not sure either, one sec
<ricmm> trying some stuff
<sergiusens> ricmm: asking pitti on #ubuntu-devel
<jdstrand> retoaded: ^ (re silo 7)
<ogra_> jdstrand, "a change in debian/changelog with no UNRELEASED or no content in the changelog."
<ogra_> jdstrand, note the "no UNRELEASED"
<jdstrand> yeah, I know
<ogra_> change "utopic" to UNRELEASED
<ricmm> sergiusens: well it certainly is the pid of the client
<ricmm> so the connection might indeed be the client end
 * ogra_ thinks that sentence needs serious re-phrasing
<ricmm> not sure how introspection works in that case
 * jdstrand reads the message again
<jdstrand> I guess I got hung up on "If you modify debian/changelog in your commit, the commit message for the merge proposal isn't used"
<ogra_> you should not have no UNRELEASED, no
<retoaded> jdstrand, that would need one of the CI train pocs
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'm confused, should I have UNRELEASED or utopic?
<ogra_> negation FTW :)
<ogra_> jdstrand, right, thats what i mean ... you should have UNRELEASED in there
<jdstrand> ok, let me try that
<ricmm> tvoss: are you still around?
<sergiusens> ricmm: yeah, I don't either
<ricmm> sergiusens: maybe dbus-cpp needs to run the bus executor in a thread?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<ricmm> for pure-clients dbus-cpp doesnt run the bus on its own
<ricmm> so incoming messages dont get processed
<ricmm> because there are no registered method handlers
<ricmm> sergiusens: going to give that a shot and see what happens
<ricmm> I have a bad feeling that it will work
<ricmm> lol
<sergiusens> a BAD feeling?
<sergiusens> lol
<ricmm> yea
<sergiusens> too much star wars :-)
<jdstrand> ok, that seems to be working
<jdstrand> ogra_: thanks
<ricmm> sergiusens: seems to work, lol
<ricmm> god I love these wild guesses
<elopio> fginther: the job failed with:
<elopio> could not import package ubuntu_experience_tests: No module named ubuntu_experience_tests
<elopio> could it be that it's not installing the deb, or that phablet-test-run is trying to run with py2?
<sergiusens> ricmm: hawesome
<rsalveti> ricmm: stop breaking stuff :P
<ricmm> rsalveti: go to china or something
<ricmm> rsalveti: tired of you
<rsalveti> ricmm: doing that tomorrow, no worries
<sergiusens> fginther: I see you used your personal account to take ownership of com.canonical; this basically means you have to use your account for everything (the store doesn't support multiple accounts)
<sergiusens> fginther: followup, a question; did you build this with click chroot?
<ricmm> sergiusens: alive?
<ricmm> sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/thread-for-client/+merge/224888
<sergiusens> yeah
<sergiusens> just quiet
<sergiusens> ah, cuando veo c++ me tengo que concentrar :-P
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: stgraber | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
* stgraber changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: - | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<balloons> fginther, did you manage to update the hook for reminders? Also, is the clock-autolanding job ok? This MP doesn't seem to want to be picked up for landing: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/new-pep8-fixes/+merge/224853. It's unclear what jobs are being used for clock atm, looking at jenkins
<tvoss> stgraber, still around?
<tvoss> stgraber, in case you come back: patched out all the universe build deps and have a packaging in the silo
<tvoss> davmor2, mandel ^ would be great if you guys could give it a spin
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-28
<sergiusens> robru: I we on traincon 0 already? I have a landing that's not on the image yet and also a fix on line 33
<sergiusens> s/I/are/
<robru> sergiusens, sil said it starts monday
<sergiusens> robru: ah, then can we publish silo 2?
<robru> sergiusens, sure
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> robru: and line 33 works around the autopilot slowness, so if that can be assigned, lots of people would be happy :-)
<robru> sergiusens, hm, conflicts in silo 8
<sergiusens> bah
<robru> oh that's a big one
<robru> sergiusens, ok you got silo 7
<sergiusens> robru: thanks; some of the MPs in silo 8 have needs fixing so I guess it will take some time
<robru> yaeh
<robru> sergiusens, ok I'm EOD! have a good weekend!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-29
<stgraber> slangasek: ^ for now that's all it does, should be pretty easy to add extra features though
<slangasek> stgraber: cool :)
<slangasek> stgraber: maybe we want 'traincon' in the string?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-22
<michi> #trainguards: anyone around?
<sil2100> michi: yep!
<michi> I would like access to the silo spreadsheet please
<sil2100> What's up?
<sil2100> Ah, ok :)
<michi> Can you arrange that?
<sil2100> Yes
<dbarth_> hey guys
<sil2100> On it now
<michi> Awesome, thanks!
<dbarth_> i have silo 001 blocked on a packaging ack
<dbarth_> can someone take a look?
<sil2100> michi: remember about our documentation here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess , you should have access now to everything needed
<sil2100> dbarth_: hey! Let me look what packages those are
<sil2100> hmmm, probably doesn't even need a packaging ACK, let me look
<michi> sil2100: Thanks Lukasz!
<michi> It’ll be the first time for me, so please be gentle :)
<sil2100> dbarth_: yep, there's no ACK needed, some CI Train bug
<dbarth_> sil2100: ah good, so it's passed now?
<dbarth_> ah yep, cool; thanks
<pete-woods> hmm, can't log into CI spreadsheet any more
<pete-woods> wonder what's going on there
<pete-woods> relaunch chrome -> fixed!
<pstolowski> trainfuards hey, may i ask for reconfig of silo 5 & purging its ppa?
<pstolowski> trainguards ^ :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: sure :)
<sil2100> One minute, phone
<sil2100> pstolowski: reconfigured and indicator-network removed
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<mzanetti> sil2100, good morning. Can we publish this one? http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-026
<sil2100> uhhh
<sil2100> mzanetti: on it just now, but we seem to have a problem
<mzanetti> ah ok. no worries
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixShellTests/+merge/262323 is in the list of merges and it's superseeded
<mzanetti> oh ffs
<mzanetti> I told him not to tpuch it
<mzanetti> well, can we still merge the old one? he just added stuff on top of it
<mzanetti> that other things can go in a new branch
<mzanetti> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> So, this branch is still valid?
<mzanetti> yeah well. that branch has more commints on top of it now
<mzanetti> the future ones need to go in too at some point
<mzanetti> but they don't need to be included in this one
<sil2100> By 'that branch' you mean the one that superseded this one, right?
<sil2100> hm, I guess we might just release it as it is, it won't look nice though
<mzanetti> if that's possible, would save a lot of work (given qa has already tested it)
<sil2100> Ok then, let me override it - we don't have anything against things like that from our side, since we leave the branch management to upstreams
<mzanetti> thanks
<sil2100> So as long as you won't feel confused and make sure all will be ok later, then I can publish :)
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Ok, not sure if we can do anything without the risk of mass chaos
<seb128> what's the issue?
<seb128> why is that so problematic to override the warning?
<sil2100> seb128: it's not about the warning, it's about LP entering in a strange state afterwards
<seb128> get mzanetti to unflag the mr as superseeded and have it approved if needed
<seb128> if your only issue is the status of the change
<sil2100> seb128: the branch now has new commits that weren't built in the silo
<seb128> get somebody to push --overwrite with the content of what was approved for the ppa
<sil2100> seb128: so this means that once we land this, we can't mark the MR with the branch as 'merged', as it will not be true
<seb128> then once it lands restore the new commits
<mzanetti> seb128, how can I unflag it?
<mzanetti> ah
<seb128> mzanetti, good question, I guess you can delete the new one :p
<seb128> but the mp also lists a conflict
<seb128> unsure if that needs to be resolved...
<mzanetti> that did work
<seb128> mzanetti, you might also need to pull out revisions and push --overwrite since sil2100 said there were new commits since the ppa build
<mzanetti> it does have conflicts indeed now... I wonder how tho... nothing has been merged to lp:unity8 since this silo was built
<seb128> the branch itself got new commit according to Lucasz
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> after it was built in the silo
<seb128> that's wrong
<sil2100> It might be caused by the new commits, we need to do something regarding that
<seb128> try to restore the built version
<mzanetti> afaiu, releasing it now would only include the commits that have been there at build-time
<sil2100> mzanetti: yeah, you cannot push anything to a branch without rebuilding it
<sil2100> mzanetti: yes, but if we release right now, the branch will be 'semi-landed' and LP will not be able to determine what happened
<sil2100> As it won't be able to say: this branch is merged to trunk
<sil2100> Since it's not, it's only partially merged
<mzanetti> yeah... that's ok I guess
<mzanetti> we need to resubmit a MP for the remaining commits
<sil2100> We don't allow things like that as it introduces confusion, since you can land a branch two times, you loose history etc.
<sil2100> What seb recommended:
<mzanetti> ok. need to wait for daniel for that to revert it
<sil2100> Branch the current version of the branch to a separate branch
<mzanetti> yep, I know how... I just don't have write permissions to this branch
<sil2100> Then, revert the original branch to the version you have built in the silo and do a bzr push --overwrite to the branch you MPd originally
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> uh
<mzanetti> but Daniel should be here any minute
<mzanetti> he's a morning guy. will come back to you when we cleaned up the mess
<sil2100> mzanetti: thanks! Let's resolve it in such a way that a rebuild and retest will not be required ;p
<sil2100> I suppose seb's idea would work best here
<pete-woods> sil2100: if it was you who ran the publish for cmake-extras, the summary of the packaging changes is that we started using cmake to do the install, instead of raw debian packaging
<pete-woods> as you need to put the scripts in a different directory, depending on the version of cmake
<mzanetti> sil2100, yes, I agree
<sil2100> pete-woods: yeah, looks good
<pete-woods> :)
<mzanetti> sil2100, Daniel just sent a mail that he won't show up today :(
<mzanetti> oh wait... maybe I can reach him
<seb128> re, sorry I dropped offline for a bit
<seb128> sil2100, mzanetti: did you sort it out?
<mzanetti> nearly there
<sil2100> seb128: well, more or less, we're waiting for the branch owner to appear to do the bzr push
<seb128> k
<mzanetti> sil2100, should be good now, I hope
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Yessss
<sil2100> It's in
<sil2100> o/
<mzanetti> ta
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, one think i forgot in todays meeting ... shouldnt we turn off the cron builds on weekends again (not sure why they are on, only the commented RTM line has that in crontab)
<sil2100> ogra_: uh, they're enabled?
<ogra_> yep, got an upgrade every day here :)
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> Strange indeed!
<sil2100> ogra_: do you remember where slangasek said the crontabs are held in bzr?
<ogra_> well, likely in the cdimage branch
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/CDImageSetup
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Off to lunch o/
<jibel> charles_, Hey, about silo 22, if an alarm is missing from the indicator after an upgrade to OTA4, then I install the silo and reboot, is the alarm supposed to be in the indicator?
<rvr> boiko_: ping
<boiko_> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko_: Hi! I'm testing silo 20. I have some doubts about this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1462090
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462090 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Calling to numbers formatted with slash results in Call failed" [Critical,New]
<rvr> boiko_: When I write +421 2 xxx xx xxx, I get +421 2 / xxx xx xxx (with the slash). I have created a contact with that number.
<boiko_> rvr: ok
<boiko_> rvr: so, previously dialer-app would not allow you to call that number
<rvr> boiko_: When the phone number is tapped, dialer app is opened
<rvr> boiko_: Ok, I can call, thanks
<rvr> boiko_: I'm approving the silo
<boiko_> rvr: great! thanks a lot!
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can I have a silo for line 75, please?
<brendand> sil2100, is there a new vivid image in the works?
<jibel> brendand, there was one this morning, do you need something that landed recently?
<brendand> jibel, we have an issue when unity8 lands in the archive after the last image was built, it then fails to start (because it is installed in adt-run's tmp directory)
<brendand> we should really try and see if we can fix it though i guess
<rvr> sil2100: Is there a problem with silo 11? In the dashboard it says "Uncaught exception: ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at launchpad.net"
<sil2100> rvr: looks like an LP issue, let's see if it's transient
<sil2100> brendand: I can build an image for you if needed, we don't have anything that we're waiting for
<brendand> sil2100, if you could
<sil2100> Ok, building an image
<sil2100> I'll publish silo 13 in a bit, don't want to confuse the builder
<cjwatson> sil2100: That error message isn't an LP error; it's a DNS error looking up launchpad.net, so more likely to be on the train's end
<sil2100> cjwatson: righto
<sil2100> rvr: the strangest thing about that silo is that I don't know what could have caused this error, I mean, no build happened
<sil2100> hm, maybe it became dirty?
<rvr> sil2100: PPA has packages
<sil2100> Yeah, I know, it even is marked as ready for testing
<sil2100> I ran a watch-only build
<sil2100> Will publish all in a moment
<dobey> cihelp: since silo builds and migration dep8 tests are run against proposed, should we not also have the ps-jenkins MP testing builds using proposed?
<fginther> dobey, If silo builds are uring -proposed, there isn't much of a case for not using -proposed for the MP builds.
<fginther> s/uring/using/
<fginther> dobey, Historically, it's not used -proposed because it was believed to introduce an unnecessary risk of faulty packages
<dobey> fginther: well, if something is broken in -proposed, currently one has to wait until the silo is built to discover it. having -proposed enabled for the MP builds will result in such issues being caught more quickly
<dobey> fginther: i guess that makes sense for things that don't land in the archive, but for things going in the archive, and thus, via the proposed channel, it probably makes sense to have proposed enabled there. at least for the in-development releases of ubuntu
<dobey> for vivid+overlay maybe it makes sense to not have proposed, but i think it makes more sens to have it for wily
<fginther> dobey, It's most likely the case that the ci-train process changed the way things should be done, and the decision to not use proposed was never revisited.
<fginther> dobey, I also can't say that this is the right answer for all projects, but I can see how this would benefit most.
<fginther> dobey, I'll add this as something to look at more closely to see what all would need to be done
<dobey> fginther: ok, thanks
<AlbertA> trainguards: so landing-042 silo is stuck in migration...it seems the qtmir autopkg test failure has nothing to do with mir: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-qtmir/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/31/consoleFull
<AlbertA> trainguards: "-- Installing: /tmp/adt-run.871nin/build.6ma/qtmir-0.4.5+15.10.20150611/debian/tmp2/usr/lib/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqpa-mirserver.so"
<AlbertA> "dh_install: qtmir-desktop missing files (usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/platforms/*), aborting"
<AlbertA> a previous successful build install: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-qtmir/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/28/consoleFull
<AlbertA> it install into: "-- Installing: /tmp/adt-run.UhYUjr/build.oEz/qtmir-0.4.5+15.10.20150611/debian/tmp2/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/platforms/libqpa-mirserver.so"
<AlbertA> so it seems like it's a build environment change?
<AlbertA> trainguards: so how do we proceed from here? Can mir be migrated? or does qtmir need to account for these build environment changes (i.e possibly not having the arch in the install lib path?)
<sil2100> AlbertA: hmm, if the build env changed and now it causes issues, well, we cannot let it through just like that
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: teh meeting guys
<sil2100> We can make it quick
<davmor2> sil2100:  with you shortly
<sil2100> AlbertA: I would say that if it was caused by a different upload, we need to get to the root cause - bigger changes that break packages should be coordinated with others
<sil2100> Which might require mir to get some fixes in...
<sil2100> What worries me tho that if it's only broken in wily, we might not be dual-landable anymore
<sil2100> AlbertA: let me try looking into this in detail after the meeting
<AlbertA> sil2100: ok ... they only thing I can see there affecting qtmir in such a way is cmake
<AlbertA> the definition of CMAKE_INSTALL_LIB seems to now be usr/lib and used to be usr/ib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<ogra_> sil2100, i can see your screen in the door behind you :)
<AlbertA> sil2100: from the two logs shared above...one uses cmake 3.02 the newer one that fails seems to use cmake 3.2.2
<robru> charles_: silo 13
<sil2100> AlbertA: btw. could you maybe fill in a bug with all the details?
<sil2100> AlbertA: you could fill it under cmake
<sil2100> I guess we could then forward that to the uploaders as well
<AlbertA> sil2100: so was that the issue?
<AlbertA> sil2100: looks like mir migrated now...
<AlbertA> sil2100: and the last qtmir autopkg run is fine using cmake 3.2.2....https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-qtmir/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/32/consoleFull
<dobey> trainguards: ^^ can i please get a silo. that unity-scope-click landing will unblock unity8 and some other things in proposed migration
<robru> dobey: on it
<robru> dobey: 41
<dobey> thanks
 * dobey waits for the dashboard to catch up
<robru> you're welcome
<sil2100> AlbertA: cmake was b0rken, but it got fixed with the latest upload
<AlbertA> sil2100: oh ok...
<sil2100> AlbertA: anyway, no bug is needed anymore ;)
<AlbertA> sil2100: ack
<robru> sil2100: slangasek: oh heh, just noticed my bug got a reply: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/postgresql/+bug/1465863
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465863 in postgresql (Juju Charms Collection) "Block-storage-broker flakiness?" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<slangasek> mmk :)
<robru> slangasek: actually it just occurred to me that I might be able to fix this at the spec level, by forcing the storage relation to happen before the other relations. I emailed some mojo guys, will experiment with that in a bit
<slangasek> ok
<boiko> robru: sorry to ask again, but in which IRC channel should I go asking to check why a package is stuck in proposed pocket?
<ogra_> boiko, #ubuntu-release usually
<boiko> ogra_: nice! thanks
<robru> Yep
<jibel> charles_, ^ I couldn't reproduce the issue I found earlier and it worked 3 times with the silo. I approved it.
<charles> jibel, thanks for the update
<robru> bzoltan_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/59/console you need to rebuild silo 11, the MPs were updated without being rebuilt.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-23
<jgdx> cihelp: are some of the test runners (mako) running a language other than english?
<psivaa> jgdx: language other than english, you mean locale settings? if that's the case i think not
<jgdx> psivaa, thanks!
<psivaa> jgdx: let me confirm anyway :)
<jgdx> psivaa, thanks.. I'm having transient failures and cannot replicate them. Getting desperate. :)
<psivaa> jgdx: yea, confirmed : 'LANG="en_US.UTF-8"'
<jgdx> psivaa, thanks.
<jibel> one silo left in QA queue
<sil2100> We need moar stuff being prepared
<jibel> yeah, if it could be ready earlier than the day the gates closes for OTA5, I'm pretty sure the QA team would appreciate.
<sil2100> Ok, I go prepare lunch
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I assume the arale update is on staggered update so I may not see it for a while?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: no, it should be automatic
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I mean, I didn't use phasing for it
<sil2100> pmcgowan: you don't get an update notification?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, no and checking for updates seems to be hanging, let me see
<pmcgowan> sil2100, no notification but settings sees the update
<boiko> sil2100: hi, could you please re-try the ppc64el vivid build of telephony-service on silo 34?
<sil2100> boiko: on it
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> pmcgowan: strange...
<boiko> sil2100: on a different subject, do you know where I can find an adb-enabled recovery image for manta?
<sil2100> uuh
<sil2100> boiko: sadly, don't know anything about that
<boiko> sil2100: no worries, thanks
<dobey> trainguards: how does one get the "boottest" re-run for proposed miggration?
<sil2100> dobey: hey! The CI team should be able to help you, ping cihelp with this request
<dobey> cihelp: how does one get the "boottest" re-run for proposed miggration?
<psivaa> dobey: just a sec
<psivaa> dobey: if you've set up the company VPN, you'd be able to login to http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/ and then kick the tests off
<dobey> psivaa: i apaprently don't have permissions to build it
<psivaa> dobey: are you able to login, just for me to be clear?
<dobey> psivaa: yes, but there is no "build" link
<psivaa> dobey: ok, going into a meeting will take a look in about ~30 mins
<rvr> oSoMoN: Silo 40 approved
<jibel> \o/ QA queue is empty
<dbarth_> trainguards o/ can someone clarify the status of silo 001? it says it's in the abyss...
<sil2100> dbarth_: let me take a look after the meeting
<oSoMoN> rvr, thanks!
<oSoMoN> quick, let’s fill the QA queue again! :)
<psivaa> dobey: what's the job that you want to re-run in particular, it appears that 'Build now' option is not available for everyone in that instance
<dobey> psivaa: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-unity-scope-click/lastBuild
<psivaa> dobey: I've just kicked off a rerun for that
<dobey> psivaa: ok, thanks
<sil2100> dbarth_: argh
<sil2100> dbarth_: we need to reconfigure the silo and re-publish
<robru> dbarth_: sil2100: yeah the wily packages got copied to stable-phone-overlay
<sil2100> robru: yeah, but a reconfigure and a re-publish should work, right?
<robru> sil2100: strange it would say abyss though, it should be able to see those wily packages in the ppa and say it landed.
<sil2100> hm, indeed
<robru> sil2100: reconfigure and watch_only build
<sil2100> Righto
<robru> charles: silo 4
<popey> cihelp seems jenkins is not landing things... https://code.launchpad.net/~gary-wzl77/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix_1460433_new/+merge/262357
<josepht> popey: looking
<josepht> popey: the autolanding job is in-progress
<popey> hmm, okay. seems to be taking a lot longer than usual.
<popey> thanks josepht
<AlbertA> trainguards: it looks like landing-036 is stuck in proposed... excuses reports testbed failures? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-qtubuntu/lastBuild/artifact/results/log/*view*/
<robru> AlbertA: you need cihelp to investigate that
<robru> cihelp: can you check out these 3 boottest failures: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-036 ? thanks
<AlbertA> robru: thanks
<robru> AlbertA: you're welcome
<fginther> AlbertA, robru, looking
<robru> thanks
<dbarth_> robru: ah thanks
<dbarth_> robru: could i also ask to have silo 002 to be a dual landing?
<robru> dbarth_: yeah but you'll need to rebuild
<dbarth_> i'm about to test the wily packages, but would like to be dual landing now, to stay in sync with the rest of the webbrowser-app branches oSoMoN is landing
<dbarth_> ok, i can rebuild, that's fine
<robru> dbarth_: sure. it's ready for your rebuild
<josepht> popey: I'll keep an eye on that job.  It's waiting on the docviewer-app autolanding which seems to be taking a while.  If your job timesout I'll kick it off again.
<popey> josepht: that's odd
<fginther> AlbertA, those boottest proposed-migration blockers have been resolved
<robru> fginther|lunch: thanks!
<bdmurray> sil2100: Do you have a script for checking a package version in the overlay PPA?
<sil2100> bdmurray: what do you mean?
<bdmurray> sil2100: something like ./overlay-ppa-version indicator-network which would return a version number
<sil2100> bdmurray: one moment
<sil2100> bdmurray: just wrote a quick one for you, requires python3 and launchpadlib for py3
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/overlay-ppa-version
<bdmurray> sil2100: oh, thanks for doing that.
<sil2100> bdmurray: (normally we just looked it up on www)
<josepht> popey: has that MP already been merged manually or in another MP?  I'm seeing this on the landing job: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-land/3283/console
<popey> josepht: wat.. that's odd
<popey> it says it landed 6 hours ago https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk
<popey> ah a new merge
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-24
<brendand> sil2100, any new vivid image soon?
<ogra_> brendand, nusakan had its disks replaced ... crontab might still be off
<ogra_> (or extended, not sure they replaced them)
<sil2100> Yeah, there was supposed to be a switch on /srv made yesterdayish
<sil2100> Need to check what's up with that
<ogra_> <stgraber> nusakan is back online with an extra TB of disk space
<ogra_> 23:42 my time from another channel
<ogra_> so i guess it should be fine
<sil2100> Ok then
<sil2100> brendand: you need a new image?
<ogra_> i suspect the crontab was put back in place after 2:00 UTC so that we missed the cron time for the phone builds
<ogra_> (they build at 2:03 and 2:04
<ogra_> )
<brendand> sil2100, well if there was supposed to be one...
<cjwatson> the crontab's certainly back by now
<cjwatson> and it attempted a build at 2:03 but failed, see the logs
<cjwatson> or at least partially failed, something to do with the isotracker code
<brendand> sil2100, can someone have a look?
<sil2100> Yeah, will look now
<sil2100> Indeed, looks like a qatracker error, the rootfs built fine but then later on the road it failed
<sil2100> Both the vivid and wily builds failed, but for different reasons
<davmor2> sil2100: shouldn't the calendar app be in the image now?
<sil2100> davmor2: not yet
<davmor2> sil2100: fair enough
<sil2100> davmor2: Chris was adding it to the BQ customs, but I didn't get the right info yet to get it into the community ones
<davmor2> sil2100: no worries I just realised it was there so thought I would ask :)
<sil2100> We want it on all images, but it's not the case yet
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand: hmmm
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand: I actually see the midnight image on the s-i server, why did this get reported as a problem?
 * sil2100 didn't double-check if the image is missing
<brendand> sil2100, i don't see an update though this morning?
<brendand> sil2100, for vivid
<sil2100> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu/krillin/version-207.json
<ogra_> hmm, i seem to have one on my krillin
<sil2100> This is the image from today
<ogra_> ahm the arale wasnt on wifi ...
<ogra_> so i'm now getting one on arale too
<brendand> sil2100, what about ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en?
<ogra_> thats the one i use on krillin
<sil2100> brendand: in theory it uses rootfses from /ubuntu
<sil2100> Let me double-check
<sil2100> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/version-48.jsonhttps://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/version-48.json
<sil2100> uh, double paste
<brendand> sil2100, ok just weird. it didn't show me that this morning
<ogra_> my arale is on 37 ... on meizu.en
<ogra_> and krillin on 48
<ogra_> bah, no SIM PIN dialog ...
<ogra_> jibel, ^^
<ogra_> still here for me
<jibel> ogra_, on krillin?
<sil2100> arale I guess
<jibel> ah
<ogra_> jibel, arale indeed
<jibel> let me try with latest build
<jibel> I couldn't reproduce the problem yesterday
<ogra_> i had the dialog for the last three upgrades ...
<jibel> ogra_, if you feel brave you can try silo 35
<jibel> it contains additional debugging code
<ogra_> perhaps later today
<jibel> yay, battery is empty
<ogra_> news at 5
<jibel> ogra_, iahmad has bug 1451565 again on wily
<ubot5> bug 1451565 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "/var/log owned by wrong group (android_input) (again)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451565
<ogra_> sigh
<sil2100> grrrr, I hate google
<sil2100> I jump out for lunch now, will be watching my phone in case anything urgent is needed
<sil2100> charles: https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/faster-eds-tests/+merge/262700 <- hey! Could you get this one approved?
<sil2100> Like, top-approved
<mzanetti> trainguards, please reconfig row 48/silo 17. I've added a unity-api branch
<sil2100> mzanetti: on it
<mzanetti> ta
<dbarth> o/ trainguards, can i have a silo for line 55 ?
<sil2100> dbarth: on it!
<sil2100> dbarth: uh!
<sil2100> dbarth: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/cookie-sharing-refactored is not a merge, actually there is no merge for this branch yet ;p
<dbarth> sil2100: grmpf
<dbarth> sil2100: now there is a proper mp
<sil2100> \o/
<dbarth> ty!
<sil2100> yw!
<slangasek> AlbertA: hi, so I see that you've approved https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/platform-api/lp.1465958.  What's the next step to actually getting this landed?
<AlbertA> slangasek: I'm in the middle of it...landing-013
<slangasek> AlbertA: ok, great!
<AlbertA> slangasek: however, because of the massive cleanup in platform-api
<AlbertA> we need to patch gst plugins bad
<AlbertA> as it refers to non-existant headers
<AlbertA> which are not used in any case...the code that uses them is all #if 0 already
<slangasek> ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-25
<bzoltan_> robru: do you know what does that mean? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/59/console
<bzoltan_> kalikiana:  ^ look, this is the blocker
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah you guys pushed new commits since the last time the build job was run. You need to rebuild.
<bzoltan_> robru:  I see.. that I can do
<bzoltan_> robru:  I am not sure if I get this ^
<robru> bzoltan_: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_12-6-2015-gles/+merge/261832 MP is wrong, you put the vivid version in, needs to be the wily version. (15.10 instead of 15.04)
<bzoltan_> robru: thanks, i fixed that
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<bzoltan_> robru: sil2100: now the version is on wily, but now it does not like that it is not high enough ... (silo11)
<ogra_> the wonderful world of -gles
<sil2100> Uuu
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah, PPAs don't allow same-version uploads, looks like it has been already uploaded once?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  it seems that the main build produced the right gles package... so my rebuild was not necessary. The PPA has all the packages now.
<sil2100> phew
<sil2100> \o/
<rvr> kenvandine: jgdx: Silo 3 approved
<jgdx> rvr, whee thanks!
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> jgdx, kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1441192/+merge/255402 unapproved
<jgdx> :'(
<jgdx> sil2100, you mean the need fixing from ci?
<sil2100> Please top-approve it
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> It needs to be reviewed and top-apptoved by someone, we don't allow releasing non-top-approved merges
<jgdx> sil2100, the mr you linked to has something to do with silo 3?
<sil2100> jgdx: it's the only merge in silo 3
<sil2100> jgdx: this merge needs to be top-approved before we can release silo 3
<jgdx> sil2100, oh, was looking at the wrong silo 3. Okay so https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1441192/+merge/255402 needs top approve. Right
<seb128> it's top approved no?
<seb128> Status:
<seb128> 	Approved Edit status
<seb128> Approved by: 	Ken VanDine on 2015-06-11
<jgdx> looks like it, but maybe it's counting votes?
<sil2100> Ah!
<seb128> it's rather than it got a commit since it was approved
<seb128> that*
<sil2100> Yes, sorry, was fast with not reading the error message
<jgdx> sil2100, since the CI stack has broken down for USS, could you hold the phone a bit on that landing?
<sil2100> jgdx: this branch might need re-building though...
<seb128> jgdx, how has "the CI stack has broken down for USS"?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i don't think so
<seb128> is that being tracked?
<sil2100> jgdx: it seems the packages were built and afterwards someone pushed new revisions to that
<jgdx> seb128, for all long running tests suites
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<seb128> k
<jgdx> sil2100, ack, thanks
<kenvandine> sil2100, the new revision was just merging trunk
<seb128> do you have a bug number about that?
<jgdx> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine> should be safe
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah, but seems that revision is not built in the ppa, if it's needed we need a rebuild
<sil2100> kenvandine: was that a clean merge?
<kenvandine> yes
<jgdx> seb128, bug v
<jgdx> bug 1468029
<ubot5> bug 1468029 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crash breaking autopilot tests entering text with OSK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468029
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<sil2100> hm, still...
<kenvandine> that one is driving me nuts!
<kenvandine> sil2100, we can do a rebuild
<sil2100> kenvandine: why was the trunk merged?
<seb128> kenvandine, why did we do a rebase merge if there was no conflict/reason to remerge?
<kenvandine> dunno :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<jgdx> kenvandine, can we wait until AP pass?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'd rather not, the wifi tests pass
<kenvandine> and there's no eta on when the unity8 crash will be fixed
<sil2100> kenvandine: since if someone landed something to u-s-s after building the package, we need to rebuild as otherwise it'll not include those commits in the released package
<jgdx> kenvandine, oh right, they do.
<kenvandine> the silo build includes the same trunk
<kenvandine> the revision that was merged in was from last week's landing
<seb128> kenvandine, is anyone looking at that unity8 issue? is it confirmed to be unity8?
<kenvandine> well, we know that crash happens everytime we hit the problem
<kenvandine> it's also affecting webbrowser-app
<seb128> kenvandine, I don't understand what was the point of that merge? if somebody went out of his way to do it that's probably for a reason?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i can do a rebuild though
<kenvandine> to be sure
<seb128> and if so why do we discard it now?
<kenvandine> jgdx, what prompted the trunk merge?
<sil2100> kenvandine: you could check the source packages as well and see if the changes you merged in from trunk are in there
<sil2100> SInce a rebuild might trigger a re-test ;p
<jgdx> kenvandine, failing ap tests, who knows. Want me to uncommit it?
<jgdx> most likely desperation from failing tests
<kenvandine> that's what i was thinking
<kenvandine> sil2100, confirmed, that merge from trunk only includes the previous landing which was in trunk before the silo was built
<kenvandine> so it won't revert it
<kenvandine> sil2100, the diff from that merge is included in the ppa
<kenvandine> +  [ Ken VanDine ]
<kenvandine> +  * Activate the accessPoint on click
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok
<sil2100> uuuh, we don't have any override flag for this
<sil2100> ;/
<kenvandine> sil2100, lets let jgdx uncommit that?
<jgdx> okay
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, let's revert that commit and bzr push --override to the branch
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> jgdx, be careful... make sure the last revno is 1386
<jgdx> Pushed up to revision 1386
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> mzanetti, any thoughts on bug 1468029
<ubot5> bug 1468029 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crash breaking autopilot tests entering text with OSK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468029
<kenvandine> mzanetti, i'm seeing a unity8 crash while running the settings AP tests, and after the crash all text input from the OSK fails
<kenvandine> restarting unity8 fixes it
<kenvandine> mzanetti, not sure if the bug is actually in unity8, but that's where the crash is
<sil2100> Publishing :)
<kenvandine> mzanetti, not sure who to harass about it, just want to make sure someone looks at it
<kenvandine> we can't get passing CI right now :/
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<jibel> kenvandine, do you know when it started?
<kenvandine> jibel, i think i first saw it monday
<kenvandine> but oSoMoN saw it before then
<kenvandine> jibel, i can reproduce it 100% of the time, when running the full test suite
<kenvandine> smaller test runs work fine
<seb128> kenvandine, did you try to downgrade unity8 to the previous version and see if that resolves it?
<kenvandine> once it fails... i have to restart unity8 to get any of the tests to pass
<kenvandine> i had some dependency issues doing that
<seb128> downgrade those as well ;-)
<seb128> I don't think we had a transition involving half the archive
<jibel> kenvandine, on vivid and wily or only wily?
<kenvandine> wily and vivid
<kenvandine> unity8 has had dual landings
<seb128> vivid is stable though, we didn't get any unity8 sru
<kenvandine> vivid overlay
<seb128> oh, that's on the device
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> jibel, oSoMoN has seen it on krillin with vivid too
<seb128> did you try on a desktop?
<kenvandine> so not just mako
<kenvandine> couldn't reproduce it on the desktop
<kenvandine> it's only on the device
<seb128> well if it's an osk issue...
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> and it happens when unity8 crashes
<jibel> seb128, I meant overlay, sorry. There has been 2 uploads in a week
<kenvandine> everytime it happens, there's a unity8 crash
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, do you have an idea when you first saw it?
<seb128> kenvandine, unity8 segfaulting doesn't mean it's not a qt or lib bug
<kenvandine> seb128, right... it's just as low as i was able to bisect it
<seb128> would be useful to downgrade to nail down the buggy component
<kenvandine> and once it happens i can't get even a single test to pass using the OSK until i restart unity8
<seb128> can you open the osk manually?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> and that works
<seb128> weird
<kenvandine> just not from autopilot
<kenvandine> right... i thought the same thing
<seb128> weird
<kenvandine> very easy to reproduce
<seb128> let me phablet-test-run on my bq
<kenvandine> well... with an hour long AP test run :)
<jibel> autopilot send input event and don't really use the osk
<kenvandine> it raises the OSK when entering text though
<kenvandine> maybe a focus issue?
<kenvandine> keyboard.write doesn't work once it gets to that state
<kenvandine> or whatever that function is :)
<jibel> brendand, have you seen bug 1468029?
<ubot5> bug 1468029 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crash breaking autopilot tests entering text with OSK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468029
<kenvandine> i spent a bunch of time narrowing it down this far, but had to move on to something else
<brendand> jibel, i don't think i've encountered it personally
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, I don’t remember when I first saw it, no, but I would say at least a couple of weeks
<sil2100> Need to jump out to the vet
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Could you keep one eye on the train for me in the meantime? :)
<rvr> pete-woods: Hi. The merge proposal of silo 35 hasn't been reviewed. The silo is blocked for QA.
<jibel> pete-woods, I'll verify silo 35 since I was affected by the issue but could you have someone to review the MR and top approve it?
<rvr> jibel: lol
<jibel> :)
<pete-woods> jibel: yes, will do
<kenvandine> sil2100, i need to run out for a few minutes myself, but i can look in on it when i get back
<kenvandine> i won't be long
<sil2100> Same here
<sil2100> kenvandine: anyway, thanks! ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'm back :)
<jibel> sil2100, is there anything to discuss in the landing meeting tonight?
<charles> trainguards, ubuntu/landing-004's changes are top-approved now and ready to publish
<davmor2> kenvandine: I think sil2100 run out for a few minutes was longer than yours :)
<kenvandine> davmor2, indeed :)
 * davmor2 prods sil2100 repeated till he gets annoyed and nolonger pretends to be away ;)
<kenvandine> davmor2, something i can help with?
<kenvandine> charles, thx
<davmor2> kenvandine: no
<davmor2> kenvandine: I just like to annoy sil2100  :)
<kenvandine> charles, published
<charles> lol
<charles> kenvandine, thanks
<pete-woods> jibel: top approved now
<robru> davmor2: I can hear & see you just fine
<sil2100> jibel: ping
<jibel> sil2100, pong
<karni> robru: hi, I'd like to request access to the CI Train sheet so I can put Telegram in
<robru> karni: ok one sec
<karni> Is there any template for "Test plans to run"? We already have one, but it seems clock and reminders-app are using their 'own'/different layouts, so I guess that's fine?
<robru> karni: I would just copy & paste an existing one but then change the details to be specific to your program
<robru> karni: ok I've given you edit rights on the spreadsheet and also put you in the lp group necessary for triggering builds.
<robru> karni: did you read the details about how the train works?
<karni> robru: thank you
<karni> robru: I think that would be difficult, as our testing sheet is quite extensive https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/12ZcjGNJuWCjT4cRSGrwkK10bWbbdAy9S2p3cPkVDW9k/edit#gid=1
<robru> karni: oh well if you have a document that explains how to test it, just link that URL in the "test plans" field.
<karni> Long story short, I want a single row to be addressed only, but I'll leave that for the notes section
<karni> great, thank you robru
<robru> karni: you're welcome
<karni> robru: where can I read up on 'how the train works'?
<robru> karni: also note that the spreadsheet will be replaced in 1-2 weeks so don't spend too much time learning how to use it ;-)
<karni> robru: ok, that's ok :)
<robru> karni: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/FAQ is a good start with links to other docs
<karni> *oh, that's ok - haha
<karni> robru: thanks!
<robru> karni: you're welcome!
<robru> karni: any questions, feel free to ping me, or 'trainguards' to get somebody timezone-appropriate.
<robru> karni: and when in doubt -- ask for help before making a mistake ;-)
<karni> aha, I see the chan title now. great :)
<karni> yessir
<robru> karni: the train isn't as terrible as it used to be, but it still has a lot of bespoke gotchas. you'll learn them over time, no worries.
<karni> ok :)
<karni> trainguards: what should I put in "Additional source packages to land" (column G of "tarballs and clicks" sheet) in CI Train sheet?
<karni> oops.. not sure if I should have used that word (I hope only some folks have highlight for it)
<karni> robru: if you're around, question ↑
<kenvandine> karni, that's only if you have packages to land that aren't included in bzr branches
<kenvandine> like a manual upload
<kenvandine> or a sync from a different series
<karni> kenvandine: I'm sorry, I still don't get it :( I have a click, it's a non-citrain upload to the store. I have a click I want to have QA'ed. What should I put in there?
<bzoltan_> robru: sil2100: so what blocks the silo11 from landing?
<kenvandine> karni, you have a merge proposal right?
<kenvandine> i'm actually not familiar with building clicks with citrain
<karni> yes, to a library that our app (in a different branch) is using
<kenvandine> but i'd imagine you have bzr branches
<robru> kenvandine: karni: the train doesn't build clicks.
<karni> well.. the build is more complex than bzr branch and click build TBH. we have a dependency
<kenvandine> so you skip the addition packages
<karni> okay :)
<kenvandine> but i guess it isn't what you want anyway :/
<robru> bzoltan_: did you miss my last message? I said you have to fix the version number in your MP, you put the vivid version when it needs the wily version.
<robru> karni: basically you have to indicate in the notes not to assign a silo because that's meaningless, then you need to build your click yourself and link to it from the MP field. then ping QA about it.
<robru> karni: basically this is a giant hack and totally unsupported by any infra. but the spreadsheet replacement will come soon and handle this better.
<bzoltan_> robru: sorry, I am confused. The PPA seems to have right packages: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011
<karni> robru: gotcha, thanks!
<karni> kenvandine: thank you for your help anyway :)
<kenvandine> np
<robru> bzoltan_: wtf... looking
<robru> bzoltan_: I don't know what's going on, did you delete revisions from the branch or something?
<bzoltan_> robru: I have not done anything special... after your message I have updated the branch and pushed a new build... what failed with the message you can see on the silo dash
<robru> bzoltan_: as far as I can tell from what's in the MP and what the build logs indicate, it looks like you built -gles correctly with the correct version number, then broke the version number, then built again and got the error that the version number is wrong, then changed the MP back to the correct version number, but didn't rebuild again.
<robru> bzoltan_: if you look at the build logs, there's a successful one an hour before the most recent failed one, and they both reference the same revision number.
<bzoltan_> robru: so what should I do?
<robru> bzoltan_: I'm going to try a watch-only build and see what happens. worst case it might need another rebuild. but the MP looks correct at this point.
<bzoltan_> robru:  All right. Just ping me if I need to rebuild the main and bump the gles version
<robru> bzoltan_: can you smoke-test the silo contents since they were rebuilt?
<bzoltan_> robru:  only tomorrow morning :) I am on holiday and soom 10pm
 * bzoltan_ hides from the wife already
<robru> bzoltan_: ok, watch_only seems to have worked, but my concern is that the packages were rebuilt since QA approved it, so there's potential for regression there.
<bzoltan_> robru:  is there a friendly QA dude around here who could take a quick look?
<robru> jibel: any qa'ers that can quickly recheck silo 11?
<robru> davmor2: ^
<robru> ToyKeeper: ^ ;-)
<ToyKeeper> Oi, what changed in the rebuild?
<ToyKeeper> UITK isn't generally a "quickly recheck" sort of deal.
<robru> ToyKeeper: basically nothing, just need a quick smoketest to make sure it didn't explode.
<robru> ToyKeeper: i think it's just a version bump because of reasons, but it needed a rebuilt
<ToyKeeper> When it was tested before, it took 5 hours.
<robru> ToyKeeper: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_12-6-2015/revision/1536 here's the newest commit that got rebuilt, just translations.
<ToyKeeper> Fortunately, it's almost always solid.
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah we don't need the full 5 hours, if you could just poke at it for 10-20 minutes to confirm it turns on that'd be super.
<ToyKeeper> I'll take a look...
<ToyKeeper> robru: I don't see anything obviously broken...
<robru> ToyKeeper: great, thanks!
<ToyKeeper> A little confused why it didn't land three days ago after being approved though...  or did it?
<robru> ToyKeeper: no it didn't. what happened was they pushed new commits since the approval so the train refused to publish because there were new commits that hadn't been built
<robru> cjwatson: bah, I broked copy2distro on snakefruit, can you help me troubleshoot? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log says "not found" but it shouldn't be that bad...
<robru> infinity: ping? ^
<infinity> robru: I'm wandering by in passing between a nap and a nap, but lemme look.
<robru> infinity: so i modified that file, but i didn't move/delete it, not sure why it would say "not found"
<robru> infinity: a previous copy of that log had a traceback I was working to fix.
<robru> infinity: can you paste me a copy of /home/ubuntu-archive/cu2d/run.sh ?
<infinity> robru: Because you switched from python2 to python3, and snakefruit no haz.
<robru> infinity: can we make it have python3?
<infinity> robru: If 3.2 is good enough for you, you could ask IS nicely.  If you happen to need various extensions ported, though, and you mistakenly believe snakefruit is a recent release, you'll be disappointed.
<infinity> (it's precise)
<robru> bah
<robru> infinity: I have backports of stuff I need prepped, but it's all for trusty
<infinity> Are you familiar with the saying "write to the infrastructure you want, not the infrastructure you have"?
<infinity> If not, that's because no one says that.
<robru> infinity: well 99% of what I'm dealing with is trusty, so what's what I write for. then snakefruit stabs me in the eyes out of nowhere.
<infinity> Make it both 2 and 3 compatible, and use a 2 shebang for now until snakefruit is upgraded?
<infinity> I mean, assuming you need stuff that's not built for 3 in precise, but that seems pretty amazingly likely.
<infinity> Especially if you use, say, lplib.
<robru> infinity: ok, will do. it's just that I dropped python 2 support from a bunch of stuff recently thinking I had all my deps covered for trusty.
<robru> infinity: snakefruit has python-six right? I think I asked for that a while ago
<infinity> robru: https://pastebin.canonical.com/134046/
<robru> infinity: goodie, thanks
<robru> there we go
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-26
<robru> yay
<kenvandine> robru, btw... i kicked the tires a little on your new tool, sorry i didn't really have any feedback :)
<kenvandine> i was just excited to see the end of the spreadsheet in sight i couldn't think straight :)
<robru> kenvandine: i saw that, thanks. I've managed to find enough holes in my own so far ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, i think the only thing i didn't understand was the status field
<robru> It's down atm due to redeploying issues.
<kenvandine> it's free form?
<robru> kenvandine: yeah the status field will be set by Jenkins mostly.
<kenvandine> ok, shouldn't let it be editable my me then :)
<kenvandine> also there was no choice for dual landing
<kenvandine> but i typed it in
<robru> kenvandine: yeah all the fields are free form
<kenvandine> s/my/by/
<robru> I'll add dual as an option
<kenvandine> i think those were the only issues i noticed
<kenvandine> i expected status to be read-only
<kenvandine> it's all VERY exciting though!
<robru> kenvandine: thanks, yeah I'm hoping to have this ready in a week + however long it takes for #is to do the production rollout
<kenvandine> awesome!
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, popey, ogra_: I suppose there's nothing to discuss today as well, right?
<jibel> sil2100, works for me
 * ogra_ has always something to discuss :P
<davmor2> sil2100: probably not
<ogra_> not particulary for this meeting though :)
<sil2100> ;p
<jibel> sil2100, I supposed your question implied that you'll cancel the meeting, hence my reply :)
<ogra_> he did so, 15 min ago :)
<mterry> rsalveti, hey btw, here's a little presentation I made.  I don't know how we are presenting stuff today, but you can use some of its slides maybe: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1fQ_1kSp6nacLa5970GMl3RxALQR0216_UpOtj4SR-ZQ/edit#slide=id.gb5009c440_0_141
<ogra_> mterry, echan ? :)
<mterry> ogra_, ineed
<dbarth> hola
<dbarth> hey trainguards, can you help me reconfig silo 001; i have added a branch that the tool doesn't like me to add myself
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! On it
<sil2100> dbarth: reconfiguring
<sil2100> Should be good now
<ogra_> sil2100, bug 1465214 .... i wouldnt actually call "Add debugging to figure out what's happening.." being "Fix Released" :)
<ubot5> bug 1465214 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "SIM unlock dialog can not be brought up on arale at all" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465214
<jibel> ogra_, the commit message is wrong, it's more than just adding debug information.
<ogra_> jibel, bah
 * ogra_ did just set it back to "In Progess"
<jibel> ogra_, the real fix is "Wait for SIM Manager interface to be fully initialised before we try and unlock any SIMs"
<jibel> s/fix/message/
<jibel> and it also fixes the case where you couldn't unlock your SIM if you boot with airplane mode on. 2 bugs with 1 fix :)
<ogra_> i dont see that line anywhere in the changelog
<jibel> https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/indicator-network/sim-unlock-debugging-lp1465214/+merge/262108
<jibel> this is what landed
<pete-woods> jibel: yay :)
<ogra_> jibel, right, but the package changelog (which is what counts) has some other message ...
<pete-woods> dammit, forgot to rebuild after setting the commit message correctly
<jibel> ogra_, yeah as I said the commit message was wrong
<ogra_> pete-woods, you shouldnt have to ... changing it should auto-rebuild imho
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ could the train check for that ?
<ogra_> (so we dont end up with outdated changelogs)
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Need to look into the LP API
<ogra_> pete-woods, hmm, that should be in todays image ... to which i just OTAed ... and on which i had to use the terminal to unlock :(
<pete-woods> it wasn't landed when I eod'd last night
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150626.changes has it listed
<pete-woods> crap
<ogra_> so why didnt it come to me with that OTA
<ogra_> (i have the old one installed)
<pete-woods> oh, that's a relief
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ dpkg -l |grep indicator-network
<ogra_> ii  indicator-network                                    0.5.1+15.04.20150611-0ubuntu1                     armhf        Systems settings menu service - Network indicator
<ogra_>  weird ... what did i just OTA to
<ogra_> seems i'm on 38 ... now thats strange
 * ogra_ checks for updates again
<ogra_> ... and there is 39 waiting ... i wonder how thats possible
<pete-woods> cosmic rays
<ogra_> yeah, very weird
 * ogra_ crosses fingers 
<ogra_> and there is a SIM dialog :D
<jibel> ogra_, do you mean you received an update notification and you OTA-ed to 38 instead of 39 or you didn't receive a notification for 39 at all?
<ogra_> jibel, yeah
<ogra_> well, i had 38 waiting when i got up
<ogra_> seems it didnt update the info and downloaded 39 even though it was available
<ogra_> might be some network glitch though ... i'll keep an eye open if it happens again
<jibel> sil2100, there are lot of package built in silo and nothing ready to land really?
<jibel> packages* even
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> jibel: eh...
<sil2100> I blame summer
<jibel> sil2100, if nothing lands soon, we'll be strict and won't accept any silo after the gates are closed
<bzoltan_> sil2100: robru: may I ask for a silo please?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: sure thing!
<jibel> pete-woods1, BTW, while running the indicator-network test plan I noticed that the test indicator-network/unlock-sim-connectivity-service-dbus-api fails. the query for ril_0 returns SIM2 and ril_1 returns SIM1
<jibel> I'll file a bug
<pete-woods1> jibel: will have a look at it
<pete-woods> (after I've finished crying that is)
<jibel> pete-woods, the issue was already there without the silo
<davmor2> jibel: I think there is already a bug for that
<jibel> davmor2, probably, you need something, there is always a bug for it :)
<jibel> davmor2, do you have the bug #?
 * sil2100 needs to jump out for lunch
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> use the stairs !
<davmor2> jibel: not off the top of my head but I'm sure I was going to file it ages ago and it was already filed
<davmor2> joc_: ^ I think this was one of your bugs right?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  thanks
<sil2100> yw!
<joc_> davmor2: i did raise a bug about SIM unlock dialog from indicators yes
<joc_> bug 1449925
<ubot5> bug 1449925 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "SIM PIN unlock dialog mis-titled opening from indicator " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449925
<davmor2> jibel: ^
<davmor2> joc_: thanks
<jibel> davmor2, it's different.
<davmor2> jibel: ah fair enough just the description sounded similar
<jibel> davmor2, yeah, in my case when you send the dbus call to unlock SIM1 it shows the prompt for SIM2 and not only the title is wrong. It really asks to unlock SIM2 (the pins are different on my 2 sims)
<davmor2> jibel: ah right not just a title mis-match then
<jgdx> is sjenkins down? I can't connect.
<jibel> davmor2, actually I might be wrong. I'll double check but I locked my SIM and have to find the PUK now :/
<pete-woods> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1449925 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1449925 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "SIM PIN unlock dialog mis-titled opening from indicator " [High,Confirmed]
<pete-woods> davmor2 ^
<pete-woods> I think it's that known one
<jgdx> pete-woods, s-jenkins was down for me til now, so the new wpa-ep debs has just been kicked off. Will take 1.5 hours-ish.
<jgdx> so you know what to do on your friday evening :p
<davmor2> pete-woods: it's jibel that has hit it I think
<dbarth> trainguards: o/ i have a new silo requests on line 58
<sil2100> dbarth: woohoo, on it
<rvr> karni: ping
<karni> rvr: soon, in meeting
<dbarth> ok thanks
<karni> rvr: hi :)
<karni> rvr: how can I help
<rvr> karni: Hi
<rvr> karni: I'm testing telegram
<karni> :)
<rvr> karni: I figured out where the click package was, the document links to the scope twice
<karni> oooh, I'm sorry!
 * karni fixes right now
<rvr> karni: No problem
<karni> oh, you found it
<rvr> karni: I found an issue that must be solved before approving
<karni> rvr: yes?
<rvr> karni: In the scope, the Telegram message is not translated
<karni> rvr: you mean there's an unranslated string like "Telegram message"?
<rvr> karni:  "Could not retrieve your telegram data"
 * karni looks
<karni> rvr: we're talking about spanish specifically? (or there's requirement for more languages explicitly to pass QA)
<rvr> karni: Spanish, German, French...
<karni> interesting. I see no strings missing from translation for the scope on lp, and this in the source:
<karni> scope/src/query.cpp:     res["title"] = _("Could not retrieve your telegram data");
<karni> rvr: looking into it now
<karni> rvr: seems like this string is marked for translation, but not included in the pot file. I'll consult Kyle
<rvr> karni: Ack
<rvr> karni: There is also a bunch of translated but non-approved strings in Launchpad for Spanish
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: is the emulator working already in rc-proposed?
<sil2100> I can't find the bug
<jdstrand> hmm
<jdstrand> so, silo 011 was setup for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (fine)
<jdstrand> but there is an apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu change that should be tested with it
<jdstrand> (also fine)
<jdstrand> so in the spreadsheet I added apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to column G of line 53
<jdstrand> (also fine)
<jdstrand> I uploaded apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to the ppa directly (also fine)
<jdstrand> and then realized that I probably need to reconfigure the silo
<jdstrand> I then looked in the ppa and saw that ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts is there for both vivid and wily
<jdstrand> but I only uploaded apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu for vivid, since wily already has the fix
<jdstrand> so now I don't know how to proceed
<jdstrand> sil2100: ^
<jibel> sil2100, it doesn't work, cf bug 1458689 and its duplicate
<ubot5> bug 1458689 in mir (Ubuntu) "[vivid-overlay] Servers can't start - input-stub.so fails to load on i386" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1458689
<anpok> ping trainguards hmm where can I reconfigure my silo?
<robru> anpok: the "Landing tools" menu at the top of the sheet has the reconfigure link
<robru> jdstrand: delete the wily package and reconfigure the silo for vivid rather than dual
<robru> jdstrand: actually wait, it's dbarth's silo, does he not want his thing built for both wily and vivid?
<jdstrand> robru: honestly, I was surprised to see the wily package. we didn't discuss that
<robru> jdstrand: I would confirm with him before tinkering with stuff.
<jdstrand> robru: that said, this isn't a dependency thing-- it is just that things will still be quite noisy without the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu change
<jdstrand> robru: ok, he seems offline so I'll send him an email
<robru> jdstrand: yeah, sorry. only dbarth knows why he chose the silo to be dual.
<awe> robru, jhodapp, I want to grab row54 in the citrain, but you both are shown as hovering over its columns.  Just wanted to ensure I wasn't going to conflict with either of you...
<jhodapp> awe: it's all good, no worries on my end
<jhodapp> thanks
<awe> np
<robru> awe: yep go for it
<robru> anpok: congrats on being the first person to use my brand new silo reconfigure job ;-)
<anpok> robru: was confused by the request_id
<anpok> and managed to do lots of copy and paste errors :)
<robru> anpok: oh, what? request_id should be generated for you.. what were you copy&pasting?
<anpok> robru: I thought I need to use the request id from the spread sheet..
<anpok> i guess I used the wrong job?
 * anpok used -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/
<robru> anpok: yeah but how did you get there?
<anpok> from the dashboard 'reconfigure silo' .. couldnt finde the landing tools on the spreadsheet
<anpok> aerm 'Prepare silo'
<anpok> btw have to make another reconfiguration for gtk
<anpok> robru: so where is the real thing?
<robru> anpok: top of the spreadsheet, "Landing tools > Assign/Reconfigure" menu. it pops up a link, you click it, and it fills out the form for you. No copy & pasting is necessary.
<robru> awe: silo 20
<awe> robru, thanks!
<robru> awe: you're welcome
<anpok> ahh the google spreadsheet menu.. didnt expect to find anything there
<robru> anpok: yeah there. don't worry, spreadsheet will be gone in a couple weeks and you'll have to relearn the new system all over ;-)
<anpok> robru: interesting behavior..
<anpok> i had the first or second row of the spreadsheet selected..
<anpok> and it tried to reconfigure "Landing Documentation"
<robru> anpok: yeah you have to select the correct row first, that's how it figures out what row to assign.
<robru> anpok: the replacement smoothes out all that crap. each row will have an "assign" link that just does the right thing without surprises.
<robru> I'm about to go for lunch, anybody need anything before I go?
 * robru -> lunch
<bzoltan_> robru: how is this failure possible? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003/+packages the non gles package builds well.. and the amd64 builds well.. also the 15.04 target builds well. magic... black one
<robru> bzoltan_: in ci-train, anything is possible ;-)
<robru> bzoltan_: checking
<robru> bzoltan_: did you read the error log? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210065299/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.3.1541%2B15.10.20150626-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz looks like there's some kind of API difference there. could it arise from differences in underlying tooling between wily/vivid?
<robru> bzoltan_: if you think it's a transient hiccup I'm happy to retry the job
<robru> awe: oh, hmmmm
<bzoltan_> robru:  the tool is indeed different, but should not be a diff between amd64 and i386
<bzoltan_> robru:  thanks for pushing a retry
<robru> awe: seems whitespace in column G screwed up the silo config, fixed, trying again: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/view/1.%20Build/job/ubuntu-landing-020-1-build/162/console
<robru> bzoltan_: no idea about that failure, sorry
<bzoltan_> robru:  Ok, I try to dig out something from the logs
<robru> bregma: you need to rebuild 21.
<robru> bregma: i don't know what's happened but the revision numbers are way wrong. It looks like 10 commits disappeared. Build log references revision 3967 but mp has up to 3957. Definitely needs a rebuild to account for whatever changes are there.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-27
<bregma> weird
<bregma> robru, I'm watching the rebuild of silo 21 and it seems to be missing an entire project (indicator-appmenu) that should be there
<bregma> it's in the MPs on the spreadsheet and in the silo, but not getting rebuilt....  maybe a silo configuration error?
<robru> bregma: I dunno, was that added after the fact? There's no mechanism by which an MP could be in the spreadsheet and then "get lost" during an assignment.
<robru> bregma: you should reconfigure the silo
<bregma> no, that MP was there from the beginning -- some others got removed and added and the silo was reconfigured, but that one is one of the originals
<robru> bregma: let the build finish and then reconfigure.
<robru> bregma: if you reconfigure while it's building that'll cause badness.
<bregma> badness is wicked
<robru> bregma: k just reconfigure and then watch-only rebuild and it should be good to publish
<robru> Lol wasn't expecting that to take 3 hours
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-27
<popey> jibel: On todays OTA I'm stuck in boot loader again. Is this the same as the previous one?
<jibel> popey, not fixed yet, but tvoss found the root cause
<popey> yay
<popey> jibel: do you know when the finger print stuff is due to land in system settings?
<jibel> popey, it should be ready today, thre is a part missing in the custom tarball
<popey> super
<popey> thanks
<bzoltan> jibel:  please correct me if I am wrong... so the OTA12 is closed as we passed the string/feature freeze. From this point only cherry picked  bugfixes can land on OTA12 if the fix is signed by you.
<bzoltan> jibel: Because I have started a new OTA13 landing.
<ogra_> we should skip OTA13 and go straight to 14 ... chinese market etc ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_: to me it is all the same ... let's call it OTA_next
<jibel> bzoltan, right, only critical bug fixes allowed for ota12, anything else goes to 13
<bregma> hey trainguards, what am I supposed to do with ticket 1559, it's already merged and released but it's telling me I need to rebuild, I am confused and need an adult
<robru> bregma: looking
<robru> bregma: oh I see, the merge to trunk succeeded but then the job itself exploded for some network issue, then it discovered it's own trunk commit as a new commit. I'll clean that up
<bregma> oo good, it'
<bregma> s not my fault
<bregma> I like it when that happens :)
<robru> merging to trunk again should be a NOP...
<robru> bregma: oh it had to re-merge all the translation updates, anyway looks good now
<bregma> robru, thanks once again
<robru> bregma: you're welcome
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: meeting?
<bzoltan> jibel: can we start OTA13 landings already?
<robru> bzoltan: doubtful, there was some issue with the ota12 image missing some package, they had to spin a rebuild.
<bzoltan> robru: I see. So I have time to fix couple of unit tests in the UITK :D
<robru> bzoltan: heh, yeah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-28
<dbarth_> sil2100: hey, so here it is: https://launchpad.net/~oxide-builds/+archive/ubuntu/oxide-trunk-for-stable-phone-overlay
<sil2100> dbarth_: thanks!
<dbarth_> sil2100: note that it's built against the /stable/ overlay though
<dbarth_> sil2100: i don't know if there is a breaking change in the arm64 one that could affect this build
<dbarth_> hey, just a heads up about a fix for bug #1596478 which is now building in silo 067
<ubot5> bug 1596478 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Facebook account login not triggered from the facebook web app." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1596478
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please pop qtmir from this silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1509 - found an issue
<Saviq> davmor2, we have to pop https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/appRestart-lp1527737/+merge/298125 from the silo, it breaks sharing to an already running app (self-contained change so we'll just skip landing qtmir in that silo)
<davmor2> Saviq: so the silo needs to be rebuilt then
<Saviq> davmor2, no
<Saviq> davmor2, it's a self-contained qtmir change, and the only one in the silo - we'll just drop qtmir from the silo
<sil2100> Saviq: ok
<sil2100> Saviq: removing
<Saviq> davmor2, you can downgrade qtmir-android and qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin to the overlay versions:
<sil2100> Saviq: done, should go good and gone
<Saviq> apt install {qtmir-android,qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin}=0.4.8+15.04.20160614-0ubuntu1
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq: I'm still getting qtmir-android:armhf (0.4.8+15.04.20160627-0ubuntu1) qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin:armhf (0.4.8+15.04.20160627-0ubuntu1) not the older version that Saviq told be to install from a fresh install of the silo is that expected?
<Saviq> davmor2, it might take a while to clear, let me check
<davmor2> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, seems to be gone now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18021318/
<davmor2> Saviq: awesome I'll give it another try in a second then on frieza
<dbarth_> jibel: and here is the facebook fix from OA: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1606
<Saviq> mterry, do the honors please ↑
<mterry> ooh
<mterry> Saviq, started
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: -
<Saviq> kenvandine, would you please ♻ http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-settings-components for us, thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-29
<kenvandine> Saviq, sure
<kenvandine> Saviq, i retried amd64 and i386
<kenvandine> hope they pass this time :)
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, can you please recycle http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#unity8 for us
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<dbarth> sil2100, jibel: there's a new oxide arm64 build available in silo 52 now; just that arch
<sil2100> \o/
<bregma> trainguards, can you add people to the group that can create and land tickets?
<robru> bregma: only if they're canonical employees
<bregma> robru, yes, it's larryprice who has needs
<bregma> urges even
<davmor2> bregma: you're not helping his case
<robru> bregma: is that his lp name?
<bregma> robru, yes
<robru> Ok one sec
<robru> bregma: ok send him to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess and tell him to forward all questions to me
<bregma> robru, thanks once again
<robru> bregma: you're welcome
<robru> Brb
<robru> man I keep hearing phantom IRC pings, I must be losing my mind
<robru> larryprice: why did you regenerate diffs?    Had no effect
<larryprice> robru, i wanted to know what exactly that button would do?
<larryprice> robru, sorry if it caused you extra work
<larryprice> robru, it's my first time
<robru> larryprice: no extra work for me just making sure you know what you're doing. The build job generated diffs at the end but in your case there's nothing to diff
<larryprice> robru, thanks for the clarification
<robru> larryprice: you're welcome, don't hesitate if you have any questions
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-06-30
<popey> Hm, latest update on M10 has broken my username in login screen.
<popey> I suspect this may be due to the new emoji font given my username has emoji in it.
<popey> would lightdm be the right place to file a bug on the login screen?
<popey> (of the m10)
<davmor2> popey: unity8/lightdm
<popey> ta
<davmor2> popey: potentially throw in fonts-emojione too
<seb128> popey, I doubt it's lightdm, rather unity8
<seb128> the UI/password prompt are unity8/greeter side
<popey> ok, will file in unity8
<popey> thanks chaps
<seb128> yw!
<popey> bug 1597680
<ubot5> bug 1597680 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Username "😸" missing from login screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1597680
<seb128> popey aka "I like to do weird things to make your code go wth?!"
<seb128> :-)
<popey> \o/
<popey> Since 2006
<morphis> robru: any idea why the automated sign off on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1579 isn't starting?
<morphis> requested it three days ago
<robru> morphis: yeah the status isn't "successfully built" because the diffs are missing, which is an error state. Generate the diffs
<morphis> robru: so how do I get the diffs?
<robru> morphis: click the button labeled "diff"
<morphis> robru: ah, that easy :-)
<robru> morphis: normally automatic but this was a manual source so you never ran the build job
<pmcgowan> robru, why does https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1623 show that status if the silo says they all published
<robru> pmcgowan: where are you seeing anything was published? that ticket has never been published
<pmcgowan> robru, the packages in the silo?
<pmcgowan> are all built or am I reading it wrong
<robru> pmcgowan: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-043/+packages I am looking here and I'm seeing stuff still building.
<pmcgowan> robru, I see is the xenial build failure the powerpc
<pmcgowan> ok so all good thanks
<robru> pmcgowan: you're welcome!
<robru> pmcgowan: no, wait, are you concluding that the ticket status is wrong? because the ticket status matches what I'm seeing in the PPA.
<pmcgowan> robru, no my bad, its all correct
<robru> pmcgowan: ok great, thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-01
<larryprice> robru, we renamed one of our binaries and rebuilt silo 33 - now britney is failing (presumably because the old one is still around)
<larryprice> robru, anything we can do except for abandon and rebuild?
<robru> larryprice: well the only thing *you* can do is abandon and rebuild. I can get in there and delete the old binaries
<larryprice> robru, i see... would you prefer to take action in that case?
<robru> larryprice: done
<larryprice> robru, thanks!
<robru> larryprice: britney runs are currently happening every 20 minutes, so keep an eye on that excuses file
<robru> larryprice: you're welcome
<larryprice> robru, will britney automatically rerun?
<robru> larryprice: yes
<larryprice> robru, very cool. thanks again
<robru> larryprice: you're welcome
<robru> Trevinho: try your builds again, I freed up some PPAs
<Trevinho> robru: thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Bad merges (zesty/unity8). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, zesty/lightdm, zesty/ubuntu-touch-session, zesty/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (xenial/lightdm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2703 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2830 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/matlab2tikz). Release pocket (artful/octave-io)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2840 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2840 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2840 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2840 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2774 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 xenial/compiz: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/compiz/x-sru5
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Pending binary packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Destination version missing from changelog (xenial/unity-control-center). Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/compiz). Successfully built (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Pending binary packages (artful/mir). Successfully built (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Pending binary packages (zesty/mir). Successfully built (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2805 Ready to build (zesty/sssd). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/sssd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2835 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Chroot problem (artful/mir). Successfully built (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Chroot problem (artful/mir). Successfully built (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Successfully built (zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-system-compositor). Uploading build (zesty/mir)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2805 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/mir). Successfully built (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Pending binary packages (artful/mir). Successfully built (artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2842 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2842 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-06-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Bad merges (artful/compiz). Ready to build (artful/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Dependency wait (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/gnome-software). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/ubuntu-meta). Needs building (artful/packagekit). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2616 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2840 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2842 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebchannel-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, cosmic/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3267 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Pending binary packages (cosmic/nux). Successfully built (cosmic/xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Ready to build (cosmic/pytho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet). Pending binary packages (co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/pyth
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3294 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3307 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3307 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/horizon). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Failed to build (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3303 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Proposed pocket (cosmic/xorg). Release pocket (cosmic/nux)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Successfully built (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, cosmic/qtlocation-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsensors-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/ceilometer, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/networking-sfc, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-eventlet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Pending binary packages (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Ready to b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Ready to build (cosmic/ceilometer, c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Pending binary packages (cosmic/horizon). Ready to b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Ready to build (cosmic/ceilometer, c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Ready to build (cosmic/ceilometer, c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3299 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3073 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3112 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3271 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3308 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3308 Dependency wait (bionic/grub2-signed). Diff missing (bionic/grub-installer, bionic/grub2, bionic/shim-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3308 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3301 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/openvswitch). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Ready to build (cosmic/ceilometer, c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3309 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3309 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3310 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Ready to build (cosmic/ceilometer, c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3309 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3309 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3309 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Preparing packages
<acheronuk> trainguards: error on build with a ticket https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g2myRvJKnV/
<acheronuk> oh. anyone then :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
<acheronuk> seems to be ok otherwise
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Ah, just a one-time error huh, since I see the re-run just worked
<sil2100> acheronuk: I'll try looking into it if I have a moment, but since it's non-critical please poke me in case this would happen again
<acheronuk> sil2100: agreed. not urgent. thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3310 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Currently building (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/oxygen, cosmic/systemsettings, cosmic/user-manager, cosmic/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Dependency wait (cosmic/plasma-desktop, cosmic/plasma-integration). Diff missing (cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Currently building (cosmic/kwin). Dependency wait (cosmic/plasma-desktop, cosmic/plasma-integration). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Currently building (cosmic/plasma-workspace, cosmic/powerdevil). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Currently building (cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kwrited, cosmic/libkscreen, cosmic/libksysguard, cosmic/milou, cosmic/oxygen, cosmic/plasma-desktop, cosmic/plasma-workspace, cosmic/plasma-workspace-wallpapers). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kdecoration,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3308 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Currently building (cosmic/kwin, cosmic/oxygen, cosmic/sddm-kcm, cosmic/systemsettings, cosmic/user-manager, cosmic/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Currently building (cosmic/plasma-vault, cosmic/plasma-workspace). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Currently building (cosmic/plasma-workspace). Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Diff missing (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksshaskpass, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/ksysguard, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosmic/kwayland-integr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3308 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/grub-installer). Proposed pocket (bionic/shim-signed). UNAPPROVED queue (bionic/grub2, bionic/grub2-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3308 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (bionic/grub-installer). Proposed pocket (bionic/grub2, bionic/grub2-signed, bionic/shim-signed)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosmic/kwayland-integr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/kwallet-pam, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/libkscreen, cosmic/libksysguard, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/libksysguard, cosmic/milou, cosmic/plasma-discover, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/plasma
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/libksysguard, cosmic/milou, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/plasma-nm, cosmic/polkit-kde-agent-1, cosmic/systemsettings, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosmic/kwayland-integration, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/libksysguard, cosmic/milou, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/polkit-kde-agent-1, cosmic/systemsettings, cosmic/user-manager). Release pocket (c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/libksysguard). Release pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscree
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/libksysguard). Release pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Proposed pocket (cosmic/kde-cli-tools, cosmic/libksysguard). Release pocket (cosmic/bluedevil, cosmic/breeze, cosmic/breeze-grub, cosmic/breeze-gtk, cosmic/breeze-plymouth, cosmic/drkonqi, cosmic/kactivitymanagerd, cosmic/kde-gtk-config, cosmic/kdecoration, cosmic/kdeplasma-addons, cosmic/kgamma5, cosmic/khotkeys, cosmic/kinfocenter, cosmic/kmenuedit, cosmic/kscreen, cosmic/kscreenlocker, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3311 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-06-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Currently building (bionic/kwallet-pam, bionic/kwin). Dependency wait (bionic/plasma-desktop, bionic/plasma-integration). Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/ksysguard, bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/ksysguard, bionic/kwallet-pam, bionic/kwrited, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/milou, bionic/oxygen, bionic/plasma-discover, bio
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Diff missing (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker, bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/ksysguard, bionic/kwin, bionic/kwrited, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/milou, bionic/oxygen, bionic/plasma-desktop, bionic/plas
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, cosmic/qtscript-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtscript-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtscript-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtvirtualkeyboar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtscript-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtvirtualkeyboard-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwayland-opensource-src, cosmic/qtw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, cosmic/qtscript-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qttools-opensource-src, cosmic/qtvirtual
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, cosmic/qtscript-opensource-src, cosmic/qtsvg-opensource-src, cosmic/qtto
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols2-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, cosmic/qtscript-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/telegram-desktop). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opens
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Chroot problem (cosmic/kxmlgui). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/hedgewars). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, cosmic/qtquickcontrols-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/kdeclarative). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qtimageformats-opensource-src, cosmic/qtmultime
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/kdelibs4support). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, cosmic/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/skrooge). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtgraphicale
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/kwin). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/kwin). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmi
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4103 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4107 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4108 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4108 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4107 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4107 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4107 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4108 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4108 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4109 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4100 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4081 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4093 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4110 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4110 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4110 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4110 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4110 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4110 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4111 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4111 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4111 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4112 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4113 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4111 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4111 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4115 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Diff missing (focal/bluez-firmware, focal/flash-kernel, focal/livecd-rootfs, focal/raspberrypi-wireless-firmware, focal/shim, focal/shim-signed, focal/ubuntu-core-initramfs, focal/unittest2). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/linux-raspi, focal/snapd). Ready to build (focal/awscli, focal/containerd, focal/debian-med, focal/python-botocore, focal/python-funcsigs, focal/pyt
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/ksshaskpass, groovy/kwallet-pam, groovy/kwayland-integra
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/kwallet-pam, groovy/kwayland-integration, groovy/kwayland-server, groovy/libkscreen, groovy/libksysguard, groovy/milou, groovy/plasma-browser-integration, groovy/plasma-discover, groovy/plasma-framework, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/libksysguard, groovy/plasma-discover, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/plasma-nm, groovy/plasma-pa, groovy/user-manager, groovy/xdg-desktop-portal-kde). Dependency wait (groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreen, groovy/ksys
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/breeze, groovy/ksysguard, groovy/oxygen, groovy/plasma-discover, groovy/plasma-nm, groovy/plasma-pa, groovy/plasma-vault, groovy/user-manager). Dependency wait (groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kwin, groovy/plasma-integration, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff miss
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/breeze, groovy/kscreen, groovy/ksysguard, groovy/oxygen, groovy/plasma-discover, groovy/plasma-vault). Dependency wait (groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kwin, groovy/plasma-integration, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/oxygen, groovy/plasma-nm). Dependency wait (groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kwin, groovy/plasma-integration, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Failed to build (focal/util-linux). Ready to build (focal/vtk7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/kwin, groovy/plasma-integration, groovy/plasma-nm). Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/kwin, groovy/plasma-nm). Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/kwin). Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/kwin). Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4111 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/plasma-workspace, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4098 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/plasma-workspace). Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/powerdevil). Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/powerdevil, groovy/systemsettings). Dependency wait (groovy/kmenuedit). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/powerdevil). Dependency wait (groovy/kmenuedit). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/plasma-desktop). Dependency wait (groovy/kmenuedit). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/plasma-desktop). Dependency wait (groovy/kmenuedit). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kscreen, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/plasma-desktop). Dependency wait (groovy/kmenuedit). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kscreen, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Dependency wait (groovy/kmenuedit). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/ksshaskpass, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Currently building (groovy/kmenuedit). Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/ksshaskpass, groov
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/ksshaskpass, groovy/ksysguard, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Diff missing (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/ksshaskpass, groovy/ksysguard, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4093 Dependency wait (groovy/grub2-signed). Successfully built (groovy/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4093 Pending binary packages (groovy/grub2-signed). Successfully built (groovy/grub2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4093 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Pending binary packages (groovy/util-linux). Uploading build (groovy/vtk7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Pending binary packages (groovy/vtk7). Uploading build (groovy/util-linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Pending binary packages (groovy/vtk7). Proposed pocket (groovy/util-linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Proposed pocket (groovy/util-linux). Successfully built (groovy/vtk7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/util-linux). Successfully built (groovy/vtk7)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4121 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4120 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4114 Cancelled build (groovy/vtk7). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/util-linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Pending binary packages (groovy/libksysguard). Successfully built (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khotkeys, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:libappindicator, disco/to, disco/update). Successfully built (disco/libappindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Needs rebuild due to new commits (disco/libappindicator). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:libappindicator, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Successfully built
